# Official MLB 2007 Thread



## [email protected]°

It's about time we created an official MLB 2K7 thread, and I am honoured to do so ...um... now!!

As an employee of Sterling Mets, I say METS for the 2007 World Series! but enough about me and the company song

What does P-fury's opinionated masses have to say?!?


----------



## MONGO 

I was about to make an MLB thread. Yankees #1







. I drove by Shea Stadium and saw the new stadium being built. Its an amazing thing to see and im sure years from now I can tell my grandkids I saw the Mets play in the old Shea Stadium and the same with the Yankees.


----------



## [email protected]°

Well Rockin...

It is pretty sweet to hear you chiming in on Citi field, and all that it will be, but...

You should seriously consider being a METS fan...

WE are on a mission thie year that will not end until October!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Citi Field.. I guess that sounds better than Shea Stadium. Im guessing Citi Bank had something to do with the construction. Im a Yankee fan but if the Yankees dont make it and the Mets do they have my support.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Citi Field.. I guess that sounds better than Shea Stadium. Im guessing Citi Bank had something to do with the construction. Im a Yankee fan but if the Yankees dont make and the Mets do they have my support.


I will take it!!!

And yes Citi Bank is putting up the near 2 billion for the new stadium, hence the name...

EVERYTHING is corporate nowadays, so... meh...

We (SNY) are buildinmg a new studio for pre/post game at the new stadium... It is going to be pretty sweet!! lots of HD bling!!


----------



## Fargo

> Team W L PCT GB
> Cleveland 2 0 1.000 0.5
> Minnesota 3 0 1.000 -
> Detroit 1 1 . 500 1.5
> Ks City 1 1 .500 1.5
> *ChiWhiteSox 0 2 .000 2.5*


----------



## ICEE

F*ck the Mets and Yankess







GO DETROIT


----------



## CichlidAddict

Twins complete the sweep last night.
And we're picked to finish 4th in our division.. wtf?
We've got last year's AL Cy Young winner, MVP, and batting champ but for some reason they expect us to suck. Oh well, more motivation.


----------



## ICEE

Buddy the Twins r gonna finish 4th 1.Tigers 2.Indians 3. WHite Sox 4.Twins


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> I was about to make an MLB thread. Yankees #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I drove by Shea Stadium and saw the new stadium being built. Its an amazing thing to see and im sure years from now I can tell my grandkids I saw the Mets play in the old Shea Stadium and the same with the Yankees.


i was gonna start a blue jays #1 thread!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Indians will sweep the White Sox today and then end up 3-159.


----------



## ICEE

Nope Grady Sizemore will not let that happen


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> I was about to make an MLB thread. Yankees #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I drove by Shea Stadium and saw the new stadium being built. Its an amazing thing to see and im sure years from now I can tell my grandkids I saw the Mets play in the old Shea Stadium and the same with the Yankees.


i was gonna start a blue jays #1 thread!!!!!!
[/quote]
I didnt mean it like that. I wasnt going to make a Yankees #1 thread







even though they are but was going to make an Official MLB thread.


----------



## ICEE

Timbz Red Sox R better this year


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Timbz Red Sox R better this year


----------



## CichlidAddict

coutl said:


> Buddy the Twins r gonna finish 4th 1.Tigers 2.Indians 3. WHite Sox 4.Twins


I'll agree that Tigers look great on paper and I wouldn't bet against them, but after that it's anybody's game.
You want to make a friendly bet about the Twins finishing 4th or lower?


----------



## ICEE

I was just looking up some things i think that the twins will finish 2nd I was looking at Clevelands Rotation and i forgot Cliff Lee was hurt so heres what i thnk 1.Tigers 2. Twins 3. Indians 4. White Sox but who knows injuries and stuuff change predictions


----------



## Hemi

YANKEES all the way

Mets SUCK


----------



## ICEE

Jeez How many New York Fans R their


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> Timbz Red Sox R better this year










both made me laugh.

Yanks will take AL East, Jays qill get wildcard.


----------



## CichlidAddict

coutl said:


> Jeez How many New York Fans R their


Just the people from New York.
The rest of the country hates their yearly attempts to buy a championship.

* waits for someone to get pissed *


----------



## Guest

Yea, its funny when Boston fans complain because they can only spend double what the rest of the league does and not triple like the yanks. Poor guys.


----------



## ICEE

Im not a Boston fan first of all Im a Detroit Tiger fan and everyone i know Hates NewYork thats all and i do know that Boston has a better pitching staff and lineup this year over the Yankees


----------



## Guest

I wasnt implying that you were so settle down. The Boston pitching staff is overrated in my opinion. We'll see just how good it is when the dog days of summer roll around.


----------



## ICEE

O my bad i thought u were making fun of me cuz i like Boston which i dont Go DETROIT SHEFFIELD


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> O my bad i thought u were making fun of me cuz i like Boston which i dont Go DETROIT SHEFFIELD


blue jays babeeeeeee, uh oh your tigers are gonna need some


----------



## ICEE

Its only the first couple games


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> Its only the first couple games


its cool its cool, tell yourself that at the end of the season


----------



## [email protected]°

Hemi said:


> YANKEES all the way
> 
> Mets SUCK


Where were the Yankees last October??


----------



## ICEE

As i can remember the Mets Lost to the Cards where were they???


----------



## Guest

Baseball needs a salary cap so teams with drafted talent (Toronto, Minnisota, Philidelphia) have a legit shot at the title. How are the Jays supposed to beat teams who spend like 30-60 million more year? Thats 3-4 core/star players.


----------



## Hemi

polishing there 26 ws trophies 
we dont need to win them all 
just more then 2


----------



## hitler

Go D-Backs... however back in reality I think that the Mets will win it this year.


----------



## joey'd

go jays go, i hope we can make use of our talent this year


----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


> polishing there 26 ws trophies
> we dont need to win them all
> just more then 2


----------



## ICEE

that shirt should just say got money cuz thats all they yanks have


----------



## ICEE

that shirt should just say got money cuz thats all they yanks have


----------



## MONGO 

I guess thats a compliment







having money means success.


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> that shirt should just say got money cuz thats all they yanks have


Well NYC is such a huge city, and the number one broadcast market in the world so yes... NY teams have a lot of cash!!

The Yankees have many championships, but they have also been around nearly 3 times longer than the Mets. I admit the Mets are underdogs, but I LOVE underdogs. Besides that the first MLB game I ever went to was a Mets game in 1986 when I was in the 3rd grade. It made a huge impression on me especially after we WON in 1986, been a fan ever since...

Yes, we lost to the cards in the NL championship last year, but we still have an awesome team that plays like a team, not just a bunch of overpaid superstars. We will see where the Mets are in October... I have faith!!

PS... lol at Philly, "the team to beat this year" got swept by the Braves...

Tomorrow we get to begin our sweep of the Braves before we bitch smack Philly at home on Monday!!!


----------



## joey'd

go mets go jays, i like the mets cause everyone around loves the yankees and i cant stand it, i mean yankee fans are so full of themselves plus the mets arent in the american league so ya


----------



## ICEE

Go Indians and Tigers Grady Sizemore already has 3 homers


----------



## Fargo

The Cleveland curse strikes again



> One strike away from being an official game, the Cleveland Indians' home opener against the Seattle Mariners was postponed Friday night when daylong snow wouldn't stop.
> 
> The Indians were leading 4-0 with two outs in the top of the fifth, when the umpires halted play for the third time. The first pitch had been delayed for nearly an hour because of the winterlike weather.


http://www.centredaily.com/305/story/62080.html


----------



## ICEE

And Victor Martinez got hurt


----------



## Guest

Dont worry Fargo...you guys have a good team, and will for a long time. Cleveland sports organizations are all on the up in my opinion.

Now if you could buy the Penguins off Pittsburgh, you would have a dynasty city in 3-6 years!


----------



## ICEE

all cuz Sidney Crosby


----------



## Guest

Sid, Staal, Malkin, Whitney, Orpik, Armstrong and Fluery!


----------



## ICEE

and them lol


----------



## ICEE

Yankees lost today to Baltimore 6-4 Mussina with the loss yanks r now (1-2)








Mets crushed Braves 11-1


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Yankees lost today to Baltimore 6-4 Mussina with the loss yanks r now (1-2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mets crushed Braves 11-1*


Ya beat me to it....

I can't wait til Monday when we get to smack the Phillies at our home opener...


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Yankees lost today to Baltimore 6-4 Mussina with the loss yanks r now (1-2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mets crushed Braves 11-1


I just came from the game







I was freezing my balls off trying to drink my beer.


----------



## ICEE

thats sweet Timbz 2 bad they lost for ur sake


----------



## MONGO 

I left after the 4th inning


----------



## ICEE

D*mnt the Tigers lost 3-1 to the royals Boston lost 2-0 to Rangers and Joeyd Toronto lost 6-5 to the DRays


----------



## [email protected]°

Just thought I'd share this pic I found...


----------



## MONGO 

so many yankee haters... i love it.. hate the greatness


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont worry Fargo...you guys have a good team, and will for a long time. Cleveland sports organizations are all on the up in my opinion.
> 
> Now if you could buy the Penguins off Pittsburgh, you would have a dynasty city in 3-6 years!


There's no such thing as a good team in Cleveland. The Cavs will lose in the 1st round, the Indians will take 3rd or 4th place, and the Browns will be 3-13 next year. As for hockey, after failing already, Cleveland decides to bring another minor league hockey team in. Nobody's interested.


----------



## ICEE

That was great Bake if i had to choose a new york team it be Mets I just Hate Jeter


----------



## MONGO 

A-ROD FTW


----------



## ICEE

A-ROD


----------



## MONGO 

aka K-ROD


----------



## MONGO 

another great shirt


----------



## ICEE

lol Good one Timbz but it wasnt a curse just the dumbest trade in baseball history


----------



## ICEE

Todays games Yankees won 10-7 over baltimore Tigers won 6-5 and Mets lost 5-3 to the Braves


----------



## [email protected]°

Both Mets and Yanks lost today....

Thats ok tho...

Home opener tomorrow against the Phillies!!!

I was going to be at the game, and even had a field pass, but one of the other engineers had a death in the family so I have to cover for him back at the station. I still get to check the feed in and watch the home opener tho as it comes off the fiber from Shea, so not all is lost.

Nothing like getting paid to watch my favorate team play!!


----------



## ICEE

I think the Yanlks r going to struglle this year their Pitching is weak that stinks that u cant go to home opener o well im sure ull go to more games


----------



## [email protected]°

How bout that come from behind SLAUGHTER of the Phillies....


----------



## ICEE

It was nice one by the Mets but they need Pedro back


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> It was nice one by the Mets but they need Pedro back


Well...

I think it will be NICE to have Pedro back, but the team has been doing very well without him, even last season.

We won't be getting him back til August after the All Star break...


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> another great shirt


No, there is a curse in Cleveland. The mid 90's Indians were loaded with talent. Anyone who knows baseball knows that. They were 2 outs away from winning it all. And they blew it. There's a curse.

Does any one know what David Wells weight was when he was peaking with the yankees? The reason I ask is everyone in Cleveland doesn't seem to care how fat Sabathia is, and I say the doughnut munchin m**********r is going to burn out early. He's too fat. How can managers allow there pitchers to be so fat?


----------



## Guest

Hes not nearly as fat as Wells. Plus he's one of the best pitchers in the league so I wouldnt doubt the formula.


----------



## MONGO 

David Wells got his ass kicked a few blocks from where I live









http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/wellscall1.html


----------



## ICEE

lol wells got owned


----------



## Fargo

Man those little dudes are just insane.


----------



## MONGO 

A-Rod with 6 homers in 7 games


----------



## ICEE

A-Rod got back on steroids


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> A-Rod got back on steroids


----------



## ICEE

Hes taking that ones that dont show up on tests


----------



## joefish219

coutl said:


> A-Rod got back on steroids


did anybody see him on letterman a few days ago. he was in a skit with a field reporter and was getting rubbed down by the dude.

this is the minutes of the show:

"ACT 4 Dave explains in light of what happened earlier, the show has decided to let the kid keep the iPod. BIFF AT YANKEE SPRING TRAINING: This is Biff's 10th visit to Legends Field in Tampa, Florida. We take a look at his recent visit.
-Who dates hotter chicks, Derek Jeter or Rosie O'Donnell?
-Shaffer's brother
-sweetener for his coffee
-Who does Biff remind you of? We see Biff stumbling over a sentence. Cut to our President doing the same stumbling.
-"Tell Johnny Damon we was great I 'The Departed.'" --- "That was 'Matt Damon.'" Biff: "Mother 'Givl'er."
-WFAN's Christopher Russo berates David Letterman like he does his San Francisco Giants after a bad game.
-Biff and Alex Rodriguez --- after hitting some grounders to Biff, Alex asks Biff for a favor. Biff still doesn't quite understand the request. *We see a shirtless Biff applying suntan lotion on the bare-chested Alex Rodriguez. *

i dont want to say it but


----------



## ICEE

i always thought that about A-Rod hahahah


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> i always thought that about A-Rod hahahah


him and his wife


----------



## joefish219

RockinTimbz said:


> i always thought that about A-Rod hahahah


him and his wife

View attachment 142630

[/quote]

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm yeah.

nice come back


----------



## MONGO 

post a picture of your wife/girlfriend to compare


----------



## joefish219

to begin, i am really saying "nice come back"

and another thing if i was getting a $67 million a year i would be holding a half naked ex iowa cheerleader in the fountain too.

and just to be fair


----------



## MONGO 

I thought it was sarcasm.. oh well


----------



## joefish219

RockinTimbz said:


> I thought it was sarcasm.. oh well


no prob but i don;t know what picture you thought you put up but it was the one of the half naked hot chick with a perfect body in a FOUNTAIN. no sarcasm here


----------



## MONGO 

i put up a picture of a half naked hot chick with a perfect body in a FOUNTAIN.









Im lost..


----------



## joefish219

you sorry about the confusion but back to baseball

sox won and jenks is back in the game. after yesterdays ninth inning comeback from the A's it is good to see good ole boddy back in the game. but fast game buuuuuurly is letting us runs thank god Garland is showing his potential


----------



## Guest

Jays 5-3







They need to string off a few wins now to show people they are the real deal.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets 6-3!!

We stumbled a lil bit on Weds against.. ahem.. worst team in the east (besides the Nats) but regained ourselves against the the Phills tonight....

Nats are next on the sched... all I can say is... good luck...


----------



## ICEE

Tigers r 6-3


----------



## Guest

They are goin down tonight tho...Halladay is on the mound. And I will be there, 100 section in the outfeild


----------



## Moondemon

How are the Expos doing this year ??

DAMN, I forgot we lost them a few years ago...!!!









Wish I could go see a ball game again in Montreal, but I doubt it will happend again...
Anyway, I lost all interest in baseball since the Expos moved to Washington !!


----------



## Guest

Maybe if you guys supported them...

Was at the Jays game tonight. Great game, Halladay pitched 10 innings one earned run.


----------



## ICEE

Canadian teams r never good at baseball Washington was the Expos only hope


----------



## Guest

Never good at Baseball? We just beat the Tigers tonight in maybe the best ptching duel of the SEASON.










Sorry buddy, you just lost all credibility to me.


----------



## ICEE

Dannyboy i meant that thet are rarely in the playoffs and that it was way better for the Expos franchise to move to Washington


----------



## ICEE

How bout that Tigers comeback last night


----------



## Guest

How about that loss to our number 5 picture today


----------



## Fargo

This was the best game of the weekend!

*Scutaro HR Stuns Rivera, Yankees *
















































> OAKLAND -- By the time Mariano Rivera came in from the bullpen, the New York Yankees figured they were headed for a happy conclusion to a difficult day.
> 
> Turned out, the most stunning blow was still to come.
> 
> One strike from his first save of the season, Rivera gave up a three-run homer to little Marco Scutaro that rallied the Oakland Athletics to a 5-4 victory over New York on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I was shocked," Yankees manager Joe Torre said.
> 
> The day began badly for his team, too. Starting pitchers Mike Mussina (strained left hamstring) and Carl Pavano (tightness in right forearm) were placed on the 15-day disabled list, further depleting a New York staff that was already missing injured ace Chien-Ming Wang.
> 
> "Nobody wants that," Mussina said after cutting short his throwing session because of pain in his hamstring. "You just find a way to get through it and deal with it.
> 
> "Nobody's having surgery," he added. "A couple of muscle pulls, a strain, we'll be fine."
> 
> Scutaro's two-out shot in the bottom of the ninth spoiled a strong start by Andy Pettitte, who gave the Yankees the quality outing they desperately needed. He allowed two runs -- one earned -- and five hits in seven innings.
> 
> Oakland took two of three from the Yankees after going winless in its first three series. The first two games went to extra innings, taxing both bullpens.
> 
> Rivera (1-1) blew his first save chance of the year. He got two quick outs in the ninth before Todd Walker singled for Oakland's first hit since the third inning. Jason Kendall then walked to bring up Scutaro, who was batting .050 on the season.
> 
> The diminutive backup infielder drove an 0-2 pitch from Rivera (1-1) off the screen just inside the left-field foul pole for the eighth game-ending hit of his career and second game-winning homer. The other came on Aug. 25, 2004, against Baltimore.
> 
> "I don't know about this one," Scutaro said. "I can't believe it still, against Mariano. I was just praying the ball didn't go foul. You don't get that against him, you don't get many pitches to hit. The way I'm feeling at the plate right now, the last thing I thought I was going to do is hit a home run."


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

You may get your revenge during the Indians/Yankees series this week. I promise to keep it civil.


----------



## [email protected]°

Dam Mets got rained out again









Second day in a row!!


----------



## ICEE

Tigers r doing sweet


----------



## Fargo

OMG, the Yankees are kicking the sh*t out of the Indians. Westbrook sucks. I can't stand it.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> OMG, the Yankees are kicking the sh*t out of the Indians. Westbrook sucks. I can't stand it.


That shouldn't be such a shock...

Sorry









Mets Whooped the sh*t outa Philly... AGAIN!!

Funniest thing NOBODY will see...

I was taking in the post game feeds, and a philly sports writer was asking Charlie (philly coach) if he was mad at the team, and if he has gone off on them...

Well... in the press conference Charlie was like "well, they know I can throw a fit, but it doesn't really matter" The writer kept bugging him, and he finally responded by storming off and saying if you want to see me go off I'm going to my office right now... come back and I will show you...

THE FOOTAGE NOBODY SAW, was Charlie in the locker room screaming at the top of his lungs at rhe reporter "GO f*ck YOURSELF YOU ASSHOLE"








I wish yous could have seen it!!!


----------



## MONGO 

upload it for us


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> OMG, the Yankees are kicking the sh*t out of the Indians. Westbrook sucks. I can't stand it.


That shouldn't be such a shock...

[/quote]

In 3 starts, Westrook has managed 12 innings, 17 earned runs, 9 walks, and 5 home runs. Indians were 6-3 going into the game, with Westbrook starting 2 of their losses.


----------



## ICEE

Ya Indians suck ive been a Tigers fan for ever and they just started getting better


----------



## Guest

Jays topple Door Mat-zusaka 2-1. Chacin looked solid. The back of our rotation is looking good.


----------



## Guest

Looks like the Mets are the team to beat this year. Reyes has a definite shot at MVP.


----------



## Fargo

I wouldn't get too happy about any team until Late June/early July, when the pitching staffs are more tranparent.


----------



## ICEE

Reyes really does have a shot at MVP best all around player in National League I think plus once Pedro gets back watch out


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Reyes really does have a shot at MVP best all around player in National League I think plus once Pedro gets back watch out


The man is just incredable!! He makes it happen everytime he plays!!


----------



## Fargo

OMG, the Indians really are that bad. 2 out, up 6-2 in the bottem of the 9th, nobody on base, they lose.



> The Indians had a 6-2 lead entering the ninth before closer Joe Borowski surrendered a two-run homer to Josh Phelps and Rodriguez's blast. It was his 10th homer of the season and third in as many games against the Indians.
> 
> Last year the Indians hit .382 with bases loaded. They hit 14 grand slams, including six by Travis Hafner.
> 
> They entered Thursday's game hitting .091 (1-for-11) with the bases loaded.


----------



## ICEE

ya the Tigers r playing bad 2


----------



## Guest

And my Jays blew one against the Sox today ..


----------



## ICEE

Ya but i think they Jays r going to be decent this year Hallady is so sweet


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets are on FI-YAH!!!

With the Braves losing to The Cubs we are now #1 in NL East!!!


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> And my Jays blew one against the Sox today ..


Noone blew it like the Indians today. Yankees fans must think we're the biggest joke since the trading of Babe Ruth by the Red Sox. The fans just figured out they're a left hander short in the bullpen, and their closer is a replacement for a guy who quit after being signed. Another dreadful year up and coming.


----------



## Guest

Who do you guys have behind Sabathia?

Also, anyone know where Mr. Lilly s pitching in Chi town? #2? #3?


----------



## ICEE

Ted Lilly is pitching number 2 #2 for the Cubs Dannyboy


----------



## MONGO 

arod is on fire









http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/stats/index.jsp


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> arod is on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/stats/index.jsp


He sure is!!

I'm in no way a Yankees fan, but I give A-Rod a lot of respect!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> arod is on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/stats/index.jsp


He sure is!!

I'm in no way a Yankees fan, but I give A-Rod a lot of respect!!
[/quote]
its crazy how when hes not doing his best which is still pretty good he gets ripped into


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> arod is on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/stats/index.jsp


He sure is!!

I'm in no way a Yankees fan, but I give A-Rod a lot of respect!!
[/quote]
its crazy how when hes not doing his best which is still pretty good he gets ripped into








[/quote]

You know as well as I do than NYC is a tough town...

And, it is sports writers/commentators that drive the sh*t talk anyway...

They gain readers/viewers by making statements and the masses feed into it...

I have an insiders view on this stuff as you know. I see it take place everyday I go to work...

Frankly I support it cause it keeps me paid...


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> arod is on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/stats/index.jsp


It's funny how Joe Tori or Tony LaRussa will pull a pitcher in a heartbeat whether they're getting the job done or not. They work their bullpen down to a science. The Indians manager sits there and lets his pitchers blow the game. Obviously after the the Yankees were within one run, you pull the pitcher - he's done. There has to be someone in the bullpen who can come in and get 1 out - if not, then the team is a joke. You can ablame the reliever all you want- but the manager is only wrecking his confidence by leaving him in. Yankees are just worlds apart as an organization compared to the Indians and many other teams. I think the White Sox will start playing better as well with the bullpen they have.


----------



## Guest

Yea, because they bought a team of All Stars...They spend $180 million more per year on thier team then the Marlins...180 MILLION!


----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yea, because they bought a team of All Stars...They spend $180 million more per year on thier team then the Marlins...180 MILLION!


greatest team in history what did you expect


----------



## ICEE

Greatest team in history???


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Greatest team in history???


what do you think the greatest baseball team in history is?


----------



## ICEE

Which Yankees team r u talking about hwat year im so lost


----------



## MONGO 

Greatest baseball team in history<<<


----------



## ICEE

I have never thought the Yankees were great so what year??


----------



## MONGO 

27 yankees

murderers row


----------



## ICEE

yes the 27 yankees were pretty good Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig...legends


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> yes the 27 yankees were pretty good Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig...legends


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yea, because they bought a team of All Stars...They spend $180 million more per year on thier team then the Marlins...180 MILLION!


You can spend all the money in the world on a bunch of good players and still do bad...

The key is getting a group of players to play as a TEAM...


----------



## Guest

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Yea, because they bought a team of All Stars...They spend $180 million more per year on thier team then the Marlins...180 MILLION!


You can spend all the money in the world on a bunch of good players and still do bad...

The key is getting a group of players to play as a TEAM...
[/quote]

It doesnt hurt when you have tripl the payroll of the rest of the league tho


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Greatest team in history???


what do you think the greatest baseball team in history is?
[/quote]

1975 Reds, 1961 Yankees.


----------



## Guest

92 Jays


----------



## ICEE

Yankees lost 7-6 to Boston







Tigers lost 5-4 to Chicago


----------



## MONGO 

gonna be a good game today


----------



## ICEE

timbz did u c the shadow the batters have to deal with that would be so hard to c the ball anyway the score is 2-2 bottom first gonna be great game


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> timbz did u c the shadow the batters have to deal with that would be so hard to c the ball anyway the score is 2-2 bottom first gonna be great game


yea i see it.. 3-2









double play







... but its 4-2









this is going to be an interesting game.. time to get a 12 pack


----------



## ICEE

i go to the bathroom and then when i come back its 4-2


----------



## MONGO 

non-stop action so far


----------



## ICEE

4-4 great game so far but not great pitching


----------



## MONGO 

nieves









i thought that was a home run








thank god


----------



## ICEE

Wow great catch by Abreu i thought Ortiz had a homer


----------



## MONGO 

i sh*t my pants


----------



## ICEE

timbz im mad now i didnt know the tigers played today they lost 7-5


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> timbz im mad now i didnt know the tigers played today they lost 7-5


----------



## ICEE

the mets won 7-2 against the braves


----------



## MONGO 

the Mets


----------



## ICEE

5-4 red sox






















Big Papi deep 2 run homer 7-4


----------



## ICEE

Yankees finnaly scored 7-5 now bottom 7


----------



## Fargo

Sure hope the Yankees get swept tommorrow.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> the Mets


QFTMFT!!!

I honestly I am sorry the Yanks lost, I thought that after the Mes settled the score with the Braves, the Yanks would anwser to the sox...

Unfortunately the love of my life is a Yankees fan, and I always back her up when the Yanks play the Sox...

Subway series... well... thats a different story..:laugh:


----------



## ICEE

Hope







be confident and say The Yankess R Going To Get Swept Tommorow


----------



## SERRAPYGO

New guy here!...to this thread. Brewers are ontop of their division...good! I'll enjoy it while it lasts! I hate the Brewers being in the National league...it's boring! I miss the American league. If not the brew crew...go Boston ..baby!


----------



## ICEE

How bout that Tigers win in extra innings today


----------



## mylesc99

Go Diamondbacks!!!


----------



## MONGO 

yanks got


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> How bout that Tigers win in extra innings today


How 'bout the lowly Indians battling with all their might to eek out a win against the wretched DevilRays.


----------



## Fargo

Did anyone else's weekend just become immeasurably awesome by having the Yankees get sweeped? I'm in a great mood today.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Did anyone else's weekend just become immeasurably awesome by having the Yankees get sweeped? I'm in a great mood today.


----------



## ICEE

My weekend got better and the Tigers won in 12 innings sunday


----------



## ICEE

Detroit lost to LAANGELS 9-8


----------



## Fargo

Spread the News! *The Yankees lose again*.
















And the Indians beat Santana and the Twinkies to take over first place - with the Polish rifle leading the league in saves!!


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> Did anyone else's weekend just become immeasurably awesome by having the Yankees get sweeped? I'm in a great mood today.











[/quote]
ill bet you cant wait to watch the yankees get swept by the jays


----------



## MONGO 

the jays are gonna get owned tonite


----------



## Fargo

Honestly, I really think the Yankees will bounce back later on. That's why for now I have to enjoy this temporary skid.

_New York Yankees' Alex Rodriguez, left, and Jason Giambi look on as the Tampa Bay Devil Rays close out the ninth inning of a baseball game Tuesday, April 24, 2007 in St. Petersburg, Fla._


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Spread the News! *The Yankees lose again*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Indians beat Santana and the Twinkies to take over first place - with the Polish rifle leading the league in saves!!










Go AL Central Yankees losing is even better


----------



## ICEE

The Mets lost to Colorado 11-5 ouch


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> the jays are gonna get owned tonite


nope, your wrong again RT







PPD oh ya, youll get your 2morrow


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> The Mets lost to Colorado 11-5 ouch


Yea... I didn't even watch the game.. I work the second shift and don't get up til 3PM

Something obviously came undone today....

Last nights game was incredible tho!!

Bottom of the 9th score 1-0 Mets with 2 outs and 2 strikes on Damon Easly he smacks one out of the park!! Goin to extra innings...

Bottom of the 12th, bases loaded Endy Chavez lays down a perfect drag bunt to give the Mets the win!!


----------



## MONGO 

rained out


----------



## Guest

Watch out Timbs, weve got one of the best line ups in the league vs Lefties.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> Watch out Timbs, weve got one of the best line ups in the league vs Lefties.


jo jays go


----------



## Guest

joeyd, go post that pic in the RIP forum and dedicate it to ESPMIKE.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> joeyd, go post that pic in the RIP forum and dedicate it to ESPMIKE.


word me up


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

Indians win 4th in a row - own 1st place. Getting sweeped by the Yankees was good after all; Yankees lost 5 in a row and the Jays swept the Red Sox.


----------



## Guest

HAHAHAHahaha Timbs nice pic!


----------



## Fargo

Let's hope the Blue Jays give Hughes a miserable welcome to the big leaugues. Do I hear 6 in a row?


----------



## Guest

Philly Hughes got called up? Oh man...not the lineup you want to face for your first game in the bigs. The kid isnt ready for this, he's pitching quite miserably in AAA ball.


----------



## MONGO 

i hope the pressure doesnt get to him and he chokes


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


>










funny pic of Ortiz


----------



## ICEE

Detroits game was postponed today







anyway the Indians won against Rangers lol Sammy Sosa had 2 homers


----------



## ICEE

A prominent broadcaster claims one of Curt Schilling's teammates told him that the blood on the infamous "bloody sock" wasn't real.

lol what is up with this


----------



## Fargo

Guess who's losing 6-0 in the bottem of the 9th.


----------



## joey'd

Fargo said:


> Guess who's losing 6-0 in the bottem of the 9th.


the yankees suck thhhhhhheeee yankees suck
go jays go, heres to the start of a beautiful sweep


----------



## MONGO 

6 game losing streak







might as well f*ck up now instead of in the post season


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> 6 game losing streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well f*ck up now instead of in the post season


ya if they make it to the postseason


----------



## Fargo

So much for Hughes debut.

Scoring Summary TOR VS. NYY 
1st V Wells doubled to deep center, A Rios scored. 1/0








1st F Thomas singled to right, V Wells scored. 2/0








5th A Rios singled to center, J McDonald scored. 3/0









5th F Thomas hit sacrifice fly to center, A Rios scored. 4/0








7th A Rios scored, A Lind to third, V Wells to second on wild pitch by S Proctor. 5 0








7th L Overbay hit sacrifice fly to left, A Lind scored.


----------



## joey'd

Fargo said:


> So much for Hughes debut.
> 
> Scoring Summary TOR VS. NYY
> 1st V Wells doubled to deep center, A Rios scored. 1/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st F Thomas singled to right, V Wells scored. 2/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th A Rios singled to center, J McDonald scored. 3/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th F Thomas hit sacrifice fly to center, A Rios scored. 4/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th A Rios scored, A Lind to third, V Wells to second on wild pitch by S Proctor. 5 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th L Overbay hit sacrifice fly to left, A Lind scored.


i didnt know you were such a jays fan, good stuff


----------



## Fargo

joey said:


> So much for Hughes debut.
> 
> Scoring Summary TOR VS. NYY
> 1st V Wells doubled to deep center, A Rios scored. 1/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st F Thomas singled to right, V Wells scored. 2/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th A Rios singled to center, J McDonald scored. 3/0 :rasp:
> 5th F Thomas hit sacrifice fly to center, A Rios scored. 4/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th A Rios scored, A Lind to third, V Wells to second on wild pitch by S Proctor. 5 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7th L Overbay hit sacrifice fly to left, A Lind scored.


i didnt know you were such a jays fan, good stuff








[/quote]

No, I'm a Raptors fan though. I'm only a Blue Jays fan when they play the Yankees.


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> 6 game losing streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well f*ck up now instead of in the post season


ya if they make it to the postseason
[/quote]
always


----------



## joey'd

Fargo said:


> 6 game losing streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well f*ck up now instead of in the post season


ya if they make it to the postseason
[/quote]
always








[/quote]
dude ill make you a bet they dont this year


----------



## Guest

If there is a year to make that bet, its this year. Yanks, Sox, O's or Jays could all make it. The Wild Card is going to a central team it would seem, most likey the Tigers in my opinion.

The Jays core is starting to light it up. I think, despite what the experts say, we have the best overall team in the AL East. We will get to really see how good this team is tommorow tho, with Josh Towers (who won 16 games two seasons ago, and only 2 last season) can recover his form from 2005. If he can pitch for an even record this season, things could get real interesting. I would go as far as to say Halladay is going to have a CY Young season.

Nice to see the Big Hurt hitting like we were hoping he would.


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> 6 game losing streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well f*ck up now instead of in the post season


ya if they make it to the postseason
[/quote]
always








[/quote]
dude ill make you a bet they dont this year
[/quote]
arite $50


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> 6 game losing streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well f*ck up now instead of in the post season


ya if they make it to the postseason
[/quote]
always








[/quote]
dude ill make you a bet they dont this year
[/quote]
arite $50
[/quote]
55$







and, a public announcement that i and my canadian teams are superior and your glorified rangers suck big willy


----------



## MONGO 

arite you do the same but all bets are off if you get banned from pfury by the time the playoffs come around


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> arite you do the same but all bets are off if you get banned from pfury by the time the playoffs come around


hardy harr harr, you got it, but no paypal, winner buys loser a beer, well i drink wine but whatever im not losing so


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> arite you do the same but all bets are off if you get banned from pfury by the time the playoffs come around


hardy harr harr, you got it, but no paypal, winner buys loser a beer, well i drink wine but whatever im not losing so
[/quote]
how about a check?


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> arite you do the same but all bets are off if you get banned from pfury by the time the playoffs come around


hardy harr harr, you got it, but no paypal, winner buys loser a beer, well i drink wine but whatever im not losing so
[/quote]
how about a check?








[/quote]
i dont bite ya know


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> arite you do the same but all bets are off if you get banned from pfury by the time the playoffs come around


hardy harr harr, you got it, but no paypal, winner buys loser a beer, well i drink wine but whatever im not losing so
[/quote]
how about a check?








[/quote]
i dont bite ya know
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> If there is a year to *The Jays core is starting to light it up. I think, despite what the experts say, we have the best overall team in the AL East(When we play the New York Yankees).* We will get to really see how good this team is tommorow tho, with Josh Towers (who won 16 games two seasons ago, and only 2 last season) can recover his form from 2005. If he can pitch for an even record this season, things could get real interesting. I would go as far as to say Halladay is going to have a CY Young season.


*Official Yankee Decimator*


----------



## ICEE

Some good baseball on Tonight Boston/Yankees Detroit/Minnesota


----------



## ICEE

Tons of games starting right now Baseball fans turn ur tv on


----------



## ICEE

Matsuzaka is pitching for Boston against New York


----------



## ICEE

coutl said:


> Some good baseball on Tonight Boston/Yankees Detroit/Minnesota


Both r 0-0 in 3rd inning


----------



## ICEE

2 run homer by Youkilis Boston up 2-0 Top 3 still


----------



## ICEE

Detroits up 1-0 bottom 6 Boston up 2-1 bottom 4


----------



## ICEE

^^ score changes now Detroit 2-0 Yankees4-2 over boston


----------



## MONGO 

:laugh: about time


----------



## ICEE

lol not anymore timbz Boston 5-4 Bottom 5 Detroit game is a good one 3-3 Bottom 8


----------



## ICEE

Minnesota up 5-3 against Detroit now 














Boston up 6-4 now


----------



## MONGO 

its not a good time for NY teams right now


----------



## ICEE

The Mets r losing 2







ur right Timbz


----------



## MONGO 

its real depressing.. i was happy because both the rangers and yankees were winning and at about the same time they both lost the lead







Yanks are on a losing streak... the Rangers just lost 2 games










it was rough watching it picture in picture and seeing both games.. double punch in the gut


----------



## ICEE

Yankees didnt lose tonight yet


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Yankees didnt lose tonight yet


yeah... well... you get what i mean


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> Yankees didnt lose tonight yet


yeah... well... you get what i mean








[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Detroit lost 5-3


----------



## ICEE

The Mets lost 2 washington 4-3 and Toronto lost to Texas 5-3


----------



## ICEE

Cleveland beat Baltimore 5-4


----------



## MONGO 

the yankees lost ... im guessing 11-4







.........


----------



## Guest

Jays offense fell asleep again. Happy I didnt end up going to the game.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Fargo

Cleveland has won 6 st. since being swept by the Yankees; Yankees have lost 7.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Cleveland has won 6 st. since being swept by the Yankees; Yankees have lost 7.


thats what i like to hear


----------



## MONGO 

Yankee losing streak over


----------



## Fargo

It's about time; My seven day binge is over as well.


----------



## Fargo

I wonder who's losing 7-3 in the 8th.


----------



## MONGO 

i dunno... im busy watching the ranger game


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> I wonder who's losing 7-3 in the 8th.










Hahha


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> I wonder who's losing 7-3 in the 8th.










Hahha
[/quote]

My weekend ended so much better.


----------



## MONGO 

mine too


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland Indians in first place, having won every series this year except the Yankees.


----------



## ICEE

... Tigers should be in first


----------



## Fargo

Man, the Indians are really beating the sh*t out of the Jays.


----------



## MONGO 

saw this on liveleak







what a waste of a $9 beer









"*Boston Red Sox fan throws beer at Toronto Blue Jays fans*
This happened here in Toronto last week...The Beer-$9...The 2 tickets for the game-$75...Getting to laugh at the bitch when she got kicked out.........PRICELESS..."


----------



## Fargo

I'l never understand anyone who gets so emotional over athletes that make more in a day than they make in a year.


----------



## Guest

I dislike people from Boston more than any other American city for reasons like that. They just think they are too cool. They are lucky they had quiet fans all around them. You spill beer on my girl, Im goin to do more than yell. Her boyfriend would have had a flying shoe contacting his face in t-3 seconds after she tossed that beer.


----------



## CichlidAddict

DannyBoy17 said:


> You spill beer on my girl, Im goin to do more than yell. Her boyfriend would have had a flying shoe contacting his face in t-3 seconds after she tossed that beer.


Whatever you say. You know you'd ask for a hug and try to talk about your differences and why they felt they should throw the beer. Hippy.


----------



## Guest

At a ball game, no...I'd definitely toss my shoe. But anywhere else...you may be right














That actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## MONGO 

i watched that pizza throwing clip a few days ago


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> I dislike people from Boston more than any other American city for reasons like that. They just think they are too cool.


Philly fans aren't much better. Philly is just a rude city in general once you get past society hill. I saw a dude at a Phillies game get the sh*t beat out of him for not taking his hat off during the national anthem.


----------



## Fargo

The lowly Indians beat the Blue Jays again, maintain best record in the American league.


----------



## ICEE

Sheffiled went 4-4 the other day Go Tigers


----------



## Fargo

Indians going for the sweep; where are all the BlueJays fans to explain all the runners they strand?


----------



## Fargo




----------



## ICEE

The Indians game was great lol the catcher of blue jays got mad


----------



## Fargo

The Yankees pitching looks very sharp


----------



## ICEE

x2


----------



## Guest

Blue Jays Batting + Yankees Pitching + Luck of the Cleveland Indians = The Washington Nationals.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Clear a path for the #1 one team in MLB, the Milwaukee Brewers you bitches!









20-10, I love it!!! It's been 20 years plus since the Brewers have put a winning team on the field and I'm basking in the glory! Up until now I've always considered baseball just a prelude to football season...not no more! I'm digging it!! The best part of all is beating the crap out of the Cubs and the Cards!


----------



## ICEE

Lol the Brewers they get back to being the Brewers in a little bit dont get ur hopes up


----------



## SERRAPYGO

coutl said:


> Lol the Brewers they get back to being the Brewers in a little bit dont get ur hopes up


Maybe, maybe not... in the meantime, I'm as happy as pig in a wollar!







Name a reason I shouldn't be...

The only thing that will hold this team back is injuries...but, they have alot of depth at most positions. Who in the NL will challenge them? The NL sucks!

I think I'm the only one who wishes the Brewers were still in the AL.


----------



## MONGO 

Roger Clemens is a Yankee again


----------



## Fargo

Well, one starter solved, 4 to go.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Well, one starter solved, 4 to go.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets won 3 out of 4 in AZ.

I really thought they were gonna pull it off today as we are know for our come from behind wins, but it didn't work out....

Pelfrey still needs some work...


----------



## Fargo

Julio Franco turns 49 in August. He actually has 5 RBIs this year.


----------



## Fargo

Indians scored 9 runs against Baltimore's 42 million dollar bullpen. Retain 1st place at least one more day.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Julio Franco turns 49 in August. He actually has 5 RBIs this year.


The man is simply amazing!!

He has a couple home runs too I think.

He started in the Majors in like 1980 I think they said the other day and still plays the game well!!


----------



## ICEE

He was good when he played for Braves Franco is amazing for his age


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Julio Franco turns 49 in August. He actually has 5 RBIs this year.


The man is simply amazing!!

He has a couple home runs too I think.

He started in the Majors in like 1980 I think they said the other day and still plays the game well!!
[/quote]

Actually he was a Phillies prospect and the stupid Phillies, who also gave up Ryan Sandburg back in the day, traded Franco and 4 other players to the Indians for Von Hayes.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers have won 8 in a row


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Brewers 24-10







bow down girls!


----------



## [email protected]°

Serrapygo said:


> Brewers 24-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bow down girls!


We will see about that when they play my Mets over the weekend....


----------



## MONGO 

Toronto


----------



## Guest

Wasted season. Not impressed AT ALL.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Brewers 24-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bow down girls!


We will see about that when they play my Mets over the weekend....
[/quote]
Yeah, I'm looking at this series and the next as a good test. A 5-4 loss tonight, I'm ok with that, the Mets are a good team, the Brewers are in a hostile environment, and they continue to put that bonehead Council in the lineup! 
Ben Sheets pitches tommorow. I have zero confidence in him as he, self admittingly, has zero confidence in himself right now. An over paid ultra fragile pretty boy!


----------



## [email protected]°

Serrapygo said:


> Brewers 24-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bow down girls!


We will see about that when they play my Mets over the weekend....
[/quote]
Yeah, I'm looking at this series and the next as a good test. A 5-4 loss tonight, I'm ok with that, the Mets are a good team, the Brewers are in a hostile environment, and they continue to put that bonehead Council in the lineup! 
Ben Sheets pitches tommorow. I have zero confidence in him as he, self admittingly, has zero confidence in himself right now. An over paid ultra fragile pretty boy!
[/quote]

Well my opinion is that the brewers are good in thier division, but the NL east, and by the NL east I mean the Mets and the Braves are a very tough division to beat....

We are in home town, and have our shite together...

This series will be no walk in the park....


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Brewers 24-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bow down girls!


We will see about that when they play my Mets over the weekend....
[/quote]
Yeah, I'm looking at this series and the next as a good test. A 5-4 loss tonight, I'm ok with that, the Mets are a good team, the Brewers are in a hostile environment, and they continue to put that bonehead Council in the lineup! 
Ben Sheets pitches tommorow. I have zero confidence in him as he, self admittingly, has zero confidence in himself right now. An over paid ultra fragile pretty boy!
[/quote]

Well my opinion is that the brewers are good in thier division, but the NL east, and by the NL east I mean the Mets and the Braves are a very tough division to beat....

We are in home town, and have our shite together...

This series will be no walk in the park....
[/quote]
What nobody realizes...and I don't blame them for not noticing the moves the Brewers have made in the last few years but, the Brewers have been a work in progress ever since we got a new owner WITH MONEY. 
Mark Anonazio (the new owner)...or whatever his name is.. has put some excitement back in this team, along with his money and great promotional sense. Last year, the last game of the season was free admission!, just to thank the fans. The Brewers under acheived last year due to being young, injured, and a lack of pitching. Now, the Brewers have some of the best pitching ( as a whole ) in the league. I still had my doubts after that 5-4 loss to the Mets yesterday, but the 12-3 crushing we laid upon you today rejuvenated me.

If the Brewers tank this season, they at least better keep beating the stupid Cubs! What kind of name for a team is that anyway? They may as well call themselves the Chicago Vaginas! Cute little Cubbies folded today against Philly...GOOD!


----------



## [email protected]°

Serrapygo said:


> Brewers 24-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bow down girls!


We will see about that when they play my Mets over the weekend....
[/quote]
Yeah, I'm looking at this series and the next as a good test. A 5-4 loss tonight, I'm ok with that, the Mets are a good team, the Brewers are in a hostile environment, and they continue to put that bonehead Council in the lineup! 
Ben Sheets pitches tommorow. I have zero confidence in him as he, self admittingly, has zero confidence in himself right now. An over paid ultra fragile pretty boy!
[/quote]

Well my opinion is that the brewers are good in thier division, but the NL east, and by the NL east I mean the Mets and the Braves are a very tough division to beat....

andWe are in home town, and have our shite together...

This series will be no walk in the park....
[/quote]
What nobody realizes...and I don't blame them for not noticing the moves the Brewers have made in the last few years but, the Brewers have been a work in progress ever since we got a new owner WITH MONEY. 
Mark Anonazio (the new owner)...or whatever his name is.. has put some excitement back in this team, along with his money and great promotional sense. Last year, the last game of the season was free admission!, just to thank the fans. The Brewers under acheived last year due to being young, injured, and a lack of pitching. Now, the Brewers have some of the best pitching ( as a whole ) in the league. I still had my doubts after that 5-4 loss to the Mets yesterday, but the 12-3 crushing we laid upon you today rejuvenated me.

If the Brewers tank this season, they at least better keep beating the stupid Cubs! What kind of name for a team is that anyway? They may as well call themselves the Chicago Vaginas! Cute little Cubbies folded today against Philly...GOOD!
[/quote]

Even as an employee of the organisation...I have Littlel (if not not ANY) confidence in Pelfry and today is a good exaple of why...

Is he good??... EVENTUALLY YES!! just like I anwser the question is Eli Manning a good QB?? I Anwser yes to both, BUT they are both young and have a LONG WAY TO GO...

The "rubber game" is up for grabs tomorrow, and we will see who prevails....

Til then... SALUTE to "da Brewers" and perhapps we will see you along the road to the WS!! cause thats where we and my network and team are headed!!!!

And if not... we will keep em all tuned to SNY to "see what happens next"


----------



## [email protected]°

Well...

2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## ICEE

Go Tigers







there doing sweet


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland curse strikes again. 2 outs, 7-5 lead, closer on the mound, nobody on, bottem of the 9th, 2 strikes on the last batter, Oakland gets a single, home run, single, single - Indians pull pitcher - walk off 3-run homer. have a nice flight back from Oakland.


----------



## the_w8

Brewers are the team to beat for sure!!!! Go brew crew!!!! J.J. and Prince are a force to reckon with


----------



## [email protected]°

the_w8 said:


> Brewers are the team to beat for sure!!!! Go brew crew!!!! J.J. and Prince are a force to reckon with


I will look forward to watching them get beat in a series AGAIN in October by The Mets....


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Brewers are the team to beat for sure!!!! Go brew crew!!!! J.J. and Prince are a force to reckon with


I will look forward to watching them get beat in a series AGAIN in October by The Mets....
[/quote]

I will enjoy 2


----------



## the_w8

mets suck


----------



## ICEE

^ which team u like?


----------



## Fargo

Indians swept the Twins, beat Santana for the 2nd time this year. Rookie Fausto Carmona pitched the complete game shutout for the sweep and a tie for 1st place with the Tigers.


----------



## [email protected]°

Well, that may be your opinion, but our record says 1st. PLACE and we have just as many wins as the brewers... and one less loss!!


----------



## ICEE

Yo Bake its been awhile since u were on here







Go Tigers


----------



## ICEE

Tigers got swept by Boston


----------



## Fargo

That means Cleveland takes 1st place. More importantly, the Yankees lost tonight.


----------



## ICEE

sigh go Tigers Indians will fall at some point


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> sigh go Tigers Indians will fall at some point


I agree that the Indians will fall. Detroit should be better over the long haul. More importantly, the Yankees lost again tonight,














leaving them 10 games behind the Red Sox.


----------



## ICEE

^ Yes that is very good new about Yankess Fargo


----------



## [email protected]°

And the Yankees go down like a drunken prom date against the weakest pitcher on our team!!!

If they didn't win today the yankees are not gonna win at all!!!


----------



## MONGO 

YANKEES = GREATEST TEAM IN BASEBALL EVER!!!


----------



## ICEE

Maybe in the past but not now


----------



## MONGO 

YANKEES = GREAT BASEBALL TEAM *EVER* ... of course there is going to be a few years of sh*t thrown in between


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> YANKEES = GREAT BASEBALL TEAM *EVER* ... *of course there is going to be a few years of sh*t thrown in between*


This must be one of those years. Yankees lose again to the Mets, Clemens gives up a homer in single A. 10 1/2 behind the Red Sox now.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> YANKEES = GREAT BASEBALL TEAM *EVER* ... *of course there is going to be a few years of sh*t thrown in between*


This must be one of those years. Yankees lose again to the Mets, Clemens gives up a homer in single A. 10 1/2 behind the Red Sox now.















[/quote]
and who the hell are you rooting for


----------



## Fargo

> and who the hell are you rooting for


The Indians and Phillies. Indians are due to choke for good on their next road trip. Phillies already look worse for the wear. Oh, I heard another Yankees pitcher got injured. Do you have an alternate team you root for? I have to since Cleveland will never win it all. I actually thought the Phillies would do well this year.

http://www.c-n.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A...RONT01/70519010



> NEW YORK (AP) -- Darrell Rasner left his outing against the New York Mets with a broken index finger on his pitching hand Saturday, becoming the latest Yankees starter to go down with an injury.
> 
> Endy Chavez hit a one-hopper back toward the box in the first inning, and the ball deflected off Rasner's right hand before rolling onto the grass behind the mound. Chavez reached on an infield single that put runners at the corners.
> 
> Yankees manager Joe Torre, pitching coach Ron Guidry and trainer Gene Monahan immediately came out to check on Rasner, along with the team's entire
> infield.
> 
> Rasner took a deep breath and tried a few warmup pitches. But on his fourth
> delivery, he hopped off the mound in obvious pain and grabbed his right hand
> before running into the dugout and down the steps toward the clubhouse.
> 
> Rasner lasted only nine pitches. The nature of his injury was announced in the fifth inning.
> 
> Starters Chien-Ming Wang and Mike Mussina have returned from hamstring
> problems, but the Yankees are still waiting for Phil Hughes (hamstring) to get
> healthy and Roger Clemens to round into game shape.
> 
> Jeff Karstens is recovering from a broken leg and Carl Pavano is also
> sidelined -- again -- with an elbow injury.


----------



## ICEE

The Yankees Pitching staff gets worse


----------



## Fargo

Detroit's definitely the team to beat in the American League. With the way Boston is playing, Yankees are in serious trouble this year, especially with the injuries. Cleveland is two starters and 2 middle inning relievers short of being a serious contender. Plus their manager blows games all the time by leaving in his starters way too long. tonight he left our worse pitcher in with 2 outs in the top of the 6th after already giving up 4 runs and with 2 on base. A fresh reliever could have ended the inning, but the manager stuck with the struggling pitcher on his 88th pitch, resulting in a 3 run homer. How is it I can see it and a major league manager can't? When a guy is struggling, take him out when he's shown some life so that he doesn't lose confidence when he blows it.

Uhh, what's the difference between 5 &2/3 and 6 innings pitched other than a 3-run homer.


----------



## ICEE

^ Agreed I have never liked Clevelands mangaer plus Sowers is terrible!! 0-4 he needs to go back to minors


----------



## Fargo

Yeah he does it all the time leaving guys in who are proven to fall in the later innings. I agree it's very hard work managing a pitching staff, but the best managers find a way to do it.


----------



## ICEE

^ Like Jim Leyland


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Sure...I come in here and get in the face of all you guys about how great the Brewers are, and now they are bobbing for turds!







I apologize.








Thank god for my fallback team...Boston.


----------



## ICEE

^ lol ya Boston is doing sweet


----------



## [email protected]°

I refuse to consider a fallback team!!

I have stuck with my Mets thru good and bad and will continue to do so!!

It also doesn't hurt that they are playing AWESOME this year...

I have no doubt we will be in the World Series!!!


----------



## Fargo

I should rephrase that; not a fallback team but just a team to root for in the national league. I can't stand the interleague play though, except when the Mets are beating the Yankees.


----------



## ICEE

The Tigers r beating St.Louis again


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> and who the hell are you rooting for
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians and Phillies. Indians are due to choke for good on their next road trip. Phillies already look worse for the wear. Oh, I heard another Yankees pitcher got injured. Do you have an alternate team you root for? I have to since Cleveland will never win it all. I actually thought the Phillies would do well this year.
Click to expand...

i stick with the yankees and the mets


----------



## ICEE

Why do ppl have 2 teamz??/? I have 1 the Tigers and ive liked them ever since I was a kid evrything Detroit Rocks


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Why do ppl have 2 teamz??/? I have 1 the Tigers and ive liked them ever since I was a kid evrything Detroit Rocks


National league and American League. Although like I said with interleague play it's not as interesting to root for 2 teams.


----------



## ICEE

OO ya Tigers sweep St.Louis


----------



## [email protected]°

Time to GET IT ON in Queens!!!

Keep that broom handy.....


----------



## ICEE

^







Im watching right now 2 Go Mets


----------



## ICEE

Mets 1-0 off David Wright homer hes on fire


----------



## ICEE

Yankees r winning 5-1 6th inning


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Yankees r winning 5-1 6th inning


Well...

No matter, even if the Mets do lose (they are known for come from behind wins) they are still in 1st place, and the Yankees are in like 4th and 11.5 out of 1st...

Plus we win the series...


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ICEE

^ I dont get why their talking so much about Torre getting fired hes a legend wtf are the announcers talking about


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> ^ I dont get why their talking so much about Torre getting fired hes a legend wtf are the announcers talking about


Spin....

Sports announcers, like news folks create as much controversy, and chatter as they can so they have stuff to talk about and get people to tune in and listen/get ratings....

It's BS, but I also get paid by the system, so I encourage it...


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> ^ I dont get why their talking so much about Torre getting fired hes a legend wtf are the announcers talking about


Because when you're in the Yankees organization it matters little what you've done in the past. All that matters is what you're doing recently and someone eventually is going to take the fall if this keeps up. I agree that Torre has been a fantastic manager, so hopefully they'll go after someone else's head.


----------



## MONGO 

Torre fucks up against Boston and he might


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ^ I dont get why their talking so much about Torre getting fired hes a legend wtf are the announcers talking about


Spin....

Sports announcers, like news folks create as much controversy, and chatter as they can so they have stuff to talk about and get people to tune in and listen/get ratings....

It's BS, but I also get paid by the system, so I encourage it...
[/quote]

I think its BS 2 hes just had some injuries but hey it would probably make them worse if hes fired so i wouldnt mind the Yanks being worse

Lol Timbz is going with exactly what the announcers said


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Torre fucks up against Boston and he might


Those are also reasons....

Stienbrener (sp?) isn't know for being patient or forgiving...


----------



## ICEE

And Giambi is in a World of trouble with his performance enhancing drugs thing


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> And Giambi is in a World of trouble with his performance enhancing drugs thing


And why is anyone taking Bonds and the home run record seriously?


----------



## ICEE

I just meant the Yankess r probably gonna void his contract


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Torre fucks up against Boston and he might


Right now the Red Sox are so clearly superior to the Yankees that one might as well just count on that. If the Yankees want to go back to the days of firing managers regularly they can go ahead.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> I just meant the Yankess r probably gonna void his contract


That is just speculation at this point... again sports commentators will have a field day with it....

Honsetly, I hope he does get the ax...


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I just meant the Yankess r probably gonna void his contract


That is just speculation at this point... again sports commentators will have a field day with it....

Honsetly, I hope he does get the ax...
[/quote]

Ive never liked Bonds I always thought he was no good and a cheater but anyway I hope he gets Axe 2


----------



## [email protected]°

If Bonds was even remotely a "nice guy" I could see people having sympathy for him (no me, a cheat is a cheat IMO)

But the man is an ASSHOLE!! arrogant, liar, smug, and just plain UNFRIENDLY!!


----------



## ICEE

EAST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Boston 30 13 .698 - 16-7 14-6 232 156 Won 1 7-3 
Baltimore 20 24 .455 10.5 12-8 8-16 188 201 Lost 1 4-6 
Toronto 19 24 .442 11 12-11 7-13 195 202 Lost 1 6-4 
NY Yankees 18 23 .439 11 10-9 8-14 221 198 Lost 3 3-7 
Tampa Bay 18 25 .419 12 11-12 7-13 193 257 Lost 3 4-6

CENTRAL W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Cleveland 26 15 .634 - 16-4 10-11 228 195 Won 1 6-4 
Detroit 27 16 .628 - 13-7 14-9 237 205 Won 3 6-4 
Chicago Sox 21 19 .525 4.5 9-9 12-10 160 177 Won 1 6-4 
Minnesota 20 23 .465 7 10-13 10-10 193 187 Lost 1 3-7 
Kansas City 17 28 .378 11 7-14 10-14 183 227 Won 1 6-4

WEST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
LA Angels 27 18 .600 - 17-6 10-12 205 166 Won 5 8-2 
Oakland 22 21 .512 4 11-12 11-9 195 155 Lost 1 5-5 
Seattle 19 20 .487 5 12-11 7-9 173 196 Lost 1 4-6 
Texas 17 27 .386 9.5 10-10 7-17 217 246 Won 1 3-7 
2007 National League Standings

EAST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
NY Mets 28 14 .667 - 14-9 14-5 224 163 Won 4 8-2 
Atlanta 26 18 .591 3 13-7 13-11 217 196 Lost 1 4-6 
Philadelphia 22 22 .500 7 13-10 9-12 220 212 Won 1 7-3 
Florida 21 23 .477 8 10-11 11-12 217 227 Won 3 5-5 
Washington 16 28 .364 13 11-13 5-15 142 205 Won 1 7-3

CENTRAL W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Milwaukee 27 17 .614 - 17-7 10-10 209 187 Won 1 3-7 
Houston 21 22 .488 5.5 11-12 10-10 183 187 Lost 1 5-5 
Chicago Cubs 20 22 .476 6 10-12 10-10 206 176 Lost 1 4-6 
Pittsburgh 19 24 .442 7.5 9-14 10-10 171 202 Lost 2 4-6 
St. Louis 16 25 .390 9.5 7-11 9-14 143 205 Lost 5 3-7 
Cincinnati 17 27 .386 10 8-12 9-15 198 208 Lost 1 3-7

WEST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
LA Dodgers 25 19 .568 - 13-8 12-11 192 175 Lost 3 5-5 
San Diego 24 20 .545 1 12-8 12-12 185 153 Won 1 6-4 
Arizona 24 21 .533 1.5 12-9 12-12 177 190 Won 2 5-5 
San Francisco 21 22 .488 3.5 11-10 10-12 190 183 Won 1 4-6 
Colorado 18 26 .409 7 10-13 8-13 177 234 Lost 1 4-6

Here is standing as of today


----------



## Guest

This has got to be one of the worst years in the last decade for the AL East. Usually we have 2 teams around .600, 2 teams around .500 and then Tampa Bay.

AL Central looks REAL good right now.


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> This has got to be one of the worst years in the last decade for the AL East. Usually we have 2 teams around .600, 2 teams around .500 and then Tampa Bay.
> 
> AL Central looks REAL good right now.


I'm with ya on the AL central...

Very tough division!!


----------



## ICEE

^ thats the Tigers division







and i know its tough Cleveland and White Sox give Tigers trouble


----------



## ICEE

Boring night for Baseball not that many games on


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Boring night for Baseball not that many games on


Yea... I'm just waiting on the Yankees game at work...

If they wrap it up quick then hopefully the director will tape the 1am show instead of doing it live and we can all go home...

They only do that once in a while tho....


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Boring night for Baseball not that many games on


not watching the Boston/Yankee game


----------



## ICEE

^ that would be sweet for u but instead of waiting u should turn on Pistons V Cavs its almost over and its turning out to be great


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> Boring night for Baseball not that many games on


not watching the Boston/Yankee game








[/quote]

Did watch it some but more improtatly the Pistons were on In the beginning it just seemed like Wakefield couldnt throw strikes and WOW Giambi smoked a homer and so did A-rod O well their still 9.5 Games Back


----------



## Guest

I cant believe you guys...I mean we all hate the Yankees, but atleast they are rich and buying great teams....

However Red Sox fans are the worst, even worse than Yankee fans. Always sayng things like "we believe!" or complaining about the Yankee payrolll....well guess what...you spend twice as much as the next team! Stop acting like you are this great small town cinderella story team everytime you win...you buy players just like the Yanks, their fans just have the balls to admit it.


----------



## Fargo

Indians finish out homestand at 6-1, maintain 1st place. I must say that even I'm impressed. I'll expect the choking to begin on the upcoming road trip in Boston and Detroit.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Indians finish out homestand at 6-1, maintain 1st place. I must say that even I'm impressed. I'll expect the choking to begin on the upcoming road trip in Boston and Detroit.


HEY!!

Gotta stay positive!!

I would love to see the Indians in the WS against The Mets....


----------



## hitler

I guess goold ol Randy Johnson still has some fumes in his tank.... D-Backs are getting impressive, Im going to the D-backs vs. Red socks on june 10th at chase field.... Johnson vs. Schilling... should be a good game


----------



## Fargo

Yankees are losing 3-0


----------



## ICEE

Detroit lost but the Mets and Yankees r getting crushed


----------



## [email protected]°

It was not a good night for NY baseball...


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It was not a good night for NY baseball...


Thats what I like to hear although I dont mind the Mets it wasnt a good night for Detroit either the Wings lost


----------



## Fargo

As I predicted, the Indians are set to unravel, about to lose their 2nd in a row to the lowly Royals. Detroit will regain 1st place tonight. Bad sign for the Indians with Cliff Lee giving up 8 runs in 5 innings. Detroit and the Angels have the best pitching in the American league.


----------



## ICEE

Well the 3 teams that r mostly talked about in this thread WON tonight 1.Detroit 2.Mets 3. Yankees


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ICEE

Hey Timbz wil u be mad if Giambi gets traded?? although his trade value is little


----------



## Fargo

Detroit vs Cleveland tonight: I say Paul Byrd gets tagged and bagged by the Tigers' bats, but Wedge will be afraid to take him out. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ICEE

I hope ur right


----------



## Fargo

We'll find out soon enough. Good game at 5-3. But now is where I think Wedge will screw up. Byrd is only good for 6 innings and I would bet Wedge keeps him in for the 7th.


----------



## the_w8

brewers vs. padres with hot prospect Ryan Braun


----------



## Fargo

It's a great night when the Indians beat the Tigers and the Yankees are losing 10-3. I was wrong about tonight's game - They pulled Byrd just in time. Indian's bullpen wins round 1. Tommorow's game ought to be great - Verlander vs. Sabathia.


----------



## ICEE

Indians


----------



## ICEE

Well the Rocket Roger Clemens is moving up to tripple a ball and his first game is against the Mud Hens







I hope they crush him but he should be up to Yankees soon


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Well the Rocket Roger Clemens is moving up to tripple a ball and his first game is against the Mud Hens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they crush him but he should be up to Yankees soon


It's always a great day when the Yankees lose.







Hope Clemens gets rocked in AAA.


----------



## ICEE

3 runs in 8th sealed it for the Tribe


----------



## Fargo

Okay, where did I leave off? Am I not the worst fan in the world? Great weekend for Indians pitching.










*Carmona Keeps Rolling As Indians Sweep Tigers*



> Detroit, MI -- (Sports Network) - Fausto Carmona pitched seven strong innings as the Cleveland Indians downed the Detroit Tigers, 5-3, to complete a three-game sweep at Comerica Park.
> 
> Carmona (6-1) won his sixth straight decision as he was charged with three runs on nine hits with two walks and three strikeouts for the Indians, who have won four straight and six of eight overall to move 2 1/2 games in front of Detroit for first place in the AL Central.
> 
> Ryan Garko did most of the damage at the plate for Cleveland with a three-run home run. Victor Martinez added a sacrifice fly while Casey Blake hit a solo home run.
> 
> Craig Monroe went 2-for-5 with an RBI and a run scored while Mike Maroth (3-2) was tagged with the loss for giving up five runs on six hits in eight innings of work for the Tigers, who have dropped four of six.
> 
> The Indians wasted no time grabbing the lead as they plated four runners in the first inning. Blake worked a one-out walk, moved to third on a single from Travis Hafner and scored on a sac fly from Martinez. Jhonny Peralta followed with a single to center and Garko cleared the bases with a blast over the left field wall.
> 
> The Tigers made it a one-run game with three runs in the third. Omar Infante led off with a single and, after Brandon Inge grounded out, Curtis Granderson worked a walk. Infante and Granderson moved up a base on a passed ball and Monroe scored Infante with a single to left. Gary Sheffield then knocked an infield single that plated Granderson and Magglio Ordonez made it a 4-3 game when his single scored Monroe.
> 
> Blake gave Cleveland a bit of breathing room with a one-out, solo home run over the left field wall in the fifth to make it a 5-3 game.
> 
> Granderson led off the bottom of the fifth with a double, but was stranded at third base as Carmona retired the next three batters.
> 
> Detroit again got a leadoff double in the seventh, this time from Inge, but was unable to get the runner across the plate.
> 
> Rafael Betancourt took over on the mound in the eighth and gave up two-out hits to Casey and Infante to put runners at the corners, but struck out Inge to end the inning.
> 
> Joe Borowski retired the Tigers in order in the ninth to pick up his AL- leading 17th save of the season.
> 
> Game Notes
> 
> Cleveland continues its road trip in Boston for a three-game set starting on Monday...The Tigers hit the road for a three-game series in Tampa Bay on Monday...Detroit stranded nine runners in the game...It was Cleveland's first three-game sweep of Detroit since August 5-7, 2005...Cleveland is 13-4 versus AL Central opponents this season.
> 
> Copyright 2007 Courtesy of The Sports Network.


----------



## ICEE

Yes the Tigers got swept and both Tigers and Indians lost tonight


----------



## Fargo

Man the only team I hate as much as the Yankees is the Red Sox. Their fans are such pigs. Schilling was great though. Oh speaking of the Yankees,







I believe they lost again.


----------



## ICEE

yup the Yanks lost to Toronto 7-2


----------



## ICEE

Wow the Yanks lost again







and the Mets game was crazy tonight Delgado walk off homer to win in the bottom of 12

Wow the Yanks lost again







and the Mets game was crazy tonight Delgado walk off homer to win in the bottom of 12

Wow the Yanks lost again







and the Mets game was crazy tonight Delgado walk off homer to win in the bottom of 12


----------



## ICEE

^ Wow I dont know why that tripple posted but anyway Fargo ur Indians lost again to Boston and Becket is 8-0 thats just amazing and Detroit crushed Tampa Bay 14-2


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> ^ Wow I dont know why that tripple posted but anyway Fargo ur Indians lost again to Boston and Becket is 8-0 thats just amazing and Detroit crushed Tampa Bay 14-2


I don't know why Wedge keeps letting Sowers pitch. He's awful, just awful. They better replace him soon or just concede an automatic loss every 5 games. Tail end of a road trip - I wouldn't be surprised to see the sweep tommorrow night. Great news about the Yankees. I think Joe Torre might indeed get fired.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets win with a dramatic 12 inning walk off run by Delgado!!!

I was actually at the stadium tonight... We had a problem with our HD encoder.

I was unfortunately stuck in a little room under the stadium working on the frame....


----------



## ICEE

^ lol yes sweet game but that sucks that you were working on a frame


----------



## Guest

You Yankee haters will love this:


----------



## ICEE

^ yes that was sweet but it would be better if it was in English


----------



## Fargo

The pitcher for Boston tonight makes more money than the entire Indians team. They're just as bad as the Yankees.


----------



## Fargo

And the Indians chase Dice K - or whatever the f*ck his name is - out in the 6th. Maybe they should get a raise.


----------



## ICEE

^ Im watching game now start of 9th 8-4 Cleveland


----------



## Fargo

Thank God they didn't get swept, although the bullpen had me worried. 5-4 ain't a bad road trip with 6 games in Boston and Detroit. Unfortunately the Yankees won tonight, but as long as they keep losing their series it should be a great season for all of us.



DannyBoy17 said:


> You Yankee haters will love this:


That was very great.


----------



## Guest

A-Rod is such a little p*ssy....he yelled something when our shortstop was going to catch a ball, and our boy missed it.

Bush league f*cker.


----------



## MONGO 

:laugh: A-Rod better stay out of the strip clubs







about time the yanks win one

why are you guys so worried about how much boston and the yanks pay their guys


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> why are you guys so worried about how much boston and the yanks pay their guys


Of course it would go against the free market to make all teams spend equally, but I just find it amusing that with all the Yankees spend they're playing so bad. Or a Boston pitcher that out-salaries the entire Indians team. You have to admit the Indians rocked the dude pretty well last night.


----------



## MONGO 

sh*t happens i guess


----------



## ICEE

I think the Yanks should get Mark Texeria he would be great fit and brings some power


----------



## Fargo

Sabathia vs. Verlander again. Already 2-1. One would think that the odds favor the Tigers playing better, but the Indians are very tough at home. 4 game series.


----------



## ICEE

CLevelands winning 7-5 8th inning


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> CLevelands winning 7-5 8th inning


They've got Verlander figured out.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets take the rubber game to win the series against the Giants...

Best record in the National League at 34-18









Now on to the D-Backs....


----------



## ICEE

^ Mets r sweet.... the Tigers lost 11-5


----------



## Guest

Halladay for Cy Young?


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets take the rubber game to win the series against the Giants...
> 
> Best record in the National League at 34-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the D-Backs....


since u mentioned standings as of today

2007 American League Standings

EAST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Boston 36 16 .692 - 18-8 18-8 280 201 Lost 1 7-3 
Baltimore 27 27 .500 10 15-11 12-16 243 229 Won 6 7-3 
Toronto 25 28 .472 11.5 15-12 10-16 239 245 Won 1 6-4 
Tampa Bay 22 29 .431 13.5 14-15 8-14 237 311 Won 1 4-6 
NY Yankees 22 29 .431 13.5 12-13 10-16 268 244 Won 1 4-6

CENTRAL W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Cleveland 33 19 .635 - 18-4 15-15 295 243 Won 2 6-4 
Detroit 30 23 .566 3.5 15-11 15-12 297 260 Lost 2 3-7 
Minnesota 27 25 .519 6 15-14 12-11 251 231 Won 4 7-3 
Chicago Sox 24 25 .490 7.5 12-11 12-14 200 233 Lost 5 4-6 
Kansas City 19 35 .352 15 9-21 10-14 211 291 Lost 7 3-7

WEST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
LA Angels 33 22 .600 - 19-8 14-14 254 224 Lost 1 6-4 
Seattle 26 24 .520 4.5 13-11 13-13 251 246 Won 1 7-3 
Oakland 26 26 .500 5.5 13-13 13-13 229 199 Won 1 4-6 
Texas 19 35 .352 13.5 11-15 8-20 263 305 Lost 2 2-8

2007 National League Standings

EAST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
NY Mets 34 18 .654 - 16-11 18-7 259 196 Won 1 6-4 
Atlanta 30 23 .566 4.5 15-11 15-12 255 237 Won 1 4-6 
Philadelphia 26 27 .491 8.5 13-13 13-14 274 262 Lost 3 5-5 
Florida 26 28 .481 9 12-15 14-13 268 272 Lost 1 5-5 
Washington 22 32 .407 13 12-15 10-17 202 260 Won 1 6-4

CENTRAL W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Milwaukee 30 24 .556 - 19-9 11-15 243 235 Won 1 3-7 
Pittsburgh 23 30 .434 6.5 10-16 13-14 218 256 Lost 2 4-6 
Chicago Cubs 22 29 .431 6.5 10-15 12-14 231 220 Lost 4 2-8 
St. Louis 22 29 .431 6.5 11-13 11-16 194 252 Won 2 6-4 
Houston 22 31 .415 7.5 12-14 10-17 212 247 Won 1 1-9 
Cincinnati 21 34 .382 9.5 10-18 11-16 251 286 Lost 1 3-7

WEST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
San Diego 31 22 .585 - 17-9 14-13 224 173 Won 2 8-2 
LA Dodgers 31 22 .585 - 17-10 14-12 237 211 Lost 1 6-4 
Arizona 32 23 .582 - 17-11 15-12 239 224 Won 7 8-2 
San Francisco 25 27 .481 5.5 14-13 11-14 224 212 Lost 1 5-5 
Colorado 25 29 .463 6.5 12-15 13-14 225 269 Lost 2 7-3

Glossary 
W: Wins, L: Losses, PCT: Winning percentage, GB: Games back, HOME: Home record, ROAD: Road record, RS: Runs scored, RA: Runs allowed, STRK: Current streak, L10: Last 10 games


----------



## MONGO 

NY Yankees 22 29 .431 13.5 12-13 10-16 268 244 Won 1 4-6


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> NY Yankees 22 29 .431 13.5 12-13 10-16 268 244 Won 1 4-6


Time to start cheering for THE METS!!!

Yanks are a lost cause this year... sorry, but it's true!!


----------



## MONGO 

Im always behind the Mets


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Im always behind the Mets


Right on!!

We should hit up a game one day...

I am looking into Subway Series tix at Yankee Stadium...

If I get 4 are you interested in 2?? It will be me and my Girl... shes a yankees fan too....


----------



## MONGO 

Im down if you can get the tickets


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

Man the indians are owning the Tigers so far. That loss last night had to be demoralizing. Tigers were up 4 runs 3 different times. Indians are 19-4 at home.


----------



## hitler

Arizona 32 23 .582 - 17-11 15-12 239 224 Won 7 8-2

watch out... my dbacks are looking good...


----------



## ICEE

D-Backs have youth and thats good


----------



## ICEE

Yanks lose to Boston 11-6 Boston got 5 in the 7th


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> D-Backs have youth and thats good


Wasnt enought tonight....


----------



## hitler

Bake at 98.6° said:


> D-Backs have youth and thats good


Wasnt enought tonight....
[/quote]

cant win em all.... 7 straignt wins is still impressive


----------



## ICEE

Tigers finally beat the Indians


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Tigers finally beat the Indians


Looks like we will be squaring off on 06/08, 09, 10

Mets -vs- Tigers.....

Gonna be a good game!!!

Could be a WS preview....


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Tigers finally beat the Indians


Looks like we will be squaring off on 06/08, 09, 10

Mets -vs- Tigers.....

Gonna be a good game!!!

Could be a WS preview....[/quote]

That would be sweet but I wish Tigers and Braves my 2 favorite teams


----------



## Fargo

Oh lord, the Indians pitching was just awful this weekend. Sowers should not be pitching in the major leagues, and the bullpen is just laughable. The Indians really need to raise their salary cap in order to beef up that pitching, or they'll implode by mid july.


----------



## ICEE

^ Tiger pitching sucks right now 2


----------



## Fargo

Yeah, you guys were fortunate that Bonderman was on today, because your bullpen is almost as bad as ours.


----------



## ICEE

Yanks just won 6-5 dang A-rod hit a homer in the 9th


----------



## [email protected]°

How bout the Lou Pinella!!

I have been seeing that footage all over our station all day, and it cracks me up everytime....


----------



## ICEE

^ Ya Lou Pinella is a nut but the Cubs crushed the Braves today


----------



## [email protected]°

Lou went























He is suspended indefinitely























I'd love to see him and Charlie Manuel from the Phillys in a no holds barred wrestling match









They are both







love to argue, and get heated!!!


----------



## hitler

Dbacks beat the mets....


----------



## [email protected]°

Can't win em all







....

It doesn't really bother me at all...

Dbacks are not a divisional team, and we are still ahead of Atlanta.

The series against the Tigers is gonna be interesting. Injuries are starting to hurt us a bit, but our main players will be back very soon, hopefully for the series against Detroit which IMO could be the WS is it isn't the BoSox...


----------



## the_w8

good old sheets showed d-train how to pitch today.....i think the mets have one of the best bullpens in the league right now or at least close to


----------



## Fargo

WTF is up with the Diamondbacks? That division is strong. And don't look now, but I bet as the season rolls on the Cardinals are going to pass up the Brewers. And as far as the AL, The Angels have to be considered way more dangerous than Detroit right now considering their pitching.


----------



## Guest

Blue Jays making a stand...gained 3 games on Boston this week, 10.5 left to go....


----------



## Fargo

I wish I could have that kind of optimism about the Indians. When's the trade deadline anyways?


----------



## Guest

The standings in baseball mean NOTHING this time of year. We havent even reached the dog days of summer yet.

Boston will come back to the pack soon enough, their pitching isnt good enough to win them the division in my opinion, even if it is one of the best rotations in the league. They just dont have the same bats. Drew or Lugo will go down long term I think by the end of the season, and they lack serious depth.

The Yankees have a solid rotation and the best line up defensively and offensively in my opinion, the only team that really gives them a run is the Cards, but that only applies to the defensives aspect of the game.

Cleveland has some good young pitching. Will they take the division? I dont think so. Bonderman, Verlander and Robertson are a NASTY trio. But I think they could take the wildcard from the east. Oakland and LA bother have great pitching too, tho, so it might be a tight race come september.


----------



## Fargo

The Angels have the best pitching in the American League. The Tigers and the Indians have horrible bullpens, but the Tigers have better starting rotation and a higher salary cap with which to make a deal. I can't take Boston too seriously yet, and the Yankees are decimated by injuries. I go with LA right now.


----------



## ICEE

^ Ya hopefully the Tigers make a deal but Rogers and Zumaya being out has really hurt the bullpen


----------



## Guest

Tigers have a decent pen, Zumaya is a future lights out closer IMO.


----------



## ICEE

yes he is but he needs to stay healthy zumaya,verlander,bonderman hopefully stick around awhile


----------



## Fargo

Yankees are back to losing again.


----------



## ICEE

THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR


----------



## ICEE

Yankees lose 6-4 but the bigger new is that Jeter hurt his left leg /wating to c if its major or not


----------



## MONGO 

Where are you when the Yankees win?







... and Jeters fine.


----------



## ICEE

I watched the Yankees game Sunday ....disapointed Jeters fine


----------



## Fargo

Indians finally have a good pitching night. Yankees winning convincingly.


----------



## ICEE

Boring game was the Cleveland game .... Yankees have to win sometime


----------



## Fargo

I'll take a boring win over an exciting loss any day.


----------



## ICEE

lol ya true CC is 9-1 great year so far


----------



## juggalo45601

THE INDIANS SHALL PREVAIL


----------



## ICEE

^ they wont theyll fall off late season Tigers will Prevail


----------



## Fargo

Only if the bullpen gets healthy. Otherwise it's Boston or LA. Even Oakland has better pitching than the Tigers.


----------



## ICEE

Ya true Id rather have Boston then LA


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

LA with another good pitching outing from Escobar. Oakland shut out Boston; These teams should look even better as the season wears on, although Oakland has shitty bats. Yankees only 12 out.


----------



## MONGO 

"I GOT IT!!!"


----------



## hitler

Chris young hits a homer in the tenth to beat the Giants... take that Bonds.. ties San Diego for first...


----------



## Fargo

I swear the Royals look like a playoff team every time they play the Indians.


----------



## Fargo

Yankees are improving.


----------



## Guest

Was at the Jays game tonight, they didnt look great. Why is Tomo Ohka still in the majors


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Was at the Jays game tonight, they didnt look great. Why is Tomo Ohka still in the majors


I can't stand thier field!!

The turf looks awful!!!


----------



## Fargo

St Louis within 5 of the Brewers. The Brewers are going to fold.


----------



## hitler

Chris Young hits another game winning homer for the d-backs. two game winning homers in a row... no homers for loser bonds!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Was at the Jays game tonight, they didnt look great. Why is Tomo Ohka still in the majors


I can't stand thier field!!

The turf looks awful!!!
[/quote]

Pur turf rocks. Players love it.


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> Chris Young hits another game winning homer for the d-backs. two game winning homers in a row... no homers for loser bonds!!!!!


The D-Backs are on drugs; that's the only explanation.

Indians take the series against the Royals (big feat for the Tribe). 16 game hitting streak for KC Blake. Fausto with another great outing. Big game for Yankees tonight, and what's up with the Mets against the Phillies?


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Chris Young hits another game winning homer for the d-backs. two game winning homers in a row... no homers for loser bonds!!!!!


*The D-Backs are on drugs; that's the only explanation.*

Indians take the series against the Royals (big feat for the Tribe). 16 game hitting streak for KC Blake. Fausto with another great outing. Big game for Yankees tonight, and what's up with the Mets against the Phillies?
[/quote]

Yeah thats a logical explanation...


----------



## ICEE

Man Fargo Indians pitching is pretty good Carmona is now 7-1

Man Fargo Indians pitching is pretty good Carmona is now 7-1


----------



## Fargo

Schilling pitches 1-hitter. Not bad for an old man.


----------



## ICEE

^ Ya that 2 his split is nice


----------



## Fargo

Damn, Phillies sweep Mets.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers are killing Texas 11-3 in 5th


----------



## Fargo

Once the Tigers scout and figure out a pitcher, they take no remorse.


----------



## ICEE

Yes they just need to do that more often


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Damn, Phillies sweep Mets.










yea... they did...

Thats the first time since Sept. 05 that the Mets have been swept at home....


----------



## Fargo

Yankees win again.

Arod grand slam.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers win 11-4







/ Yankees win


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Yankees win again.
> 
> Arod grand slam.


----------



## Guest

Jays lose again to Tampa. Man oh man, this team is sooo streaky.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers lose to the Mets 3-0







Bake ur probably happy they stopped their skid


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees win again


----------



## ICEE

F*ck the Yankees


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> F*ck the Yankees


----------



## ICEE

Whats that I hear Yankees are 10 games back


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Whats that I hear Yankees are 10 games back :laugh:


Kiss the rings.


----------



## ICEE

way to bring up the past thats all Yankees fans ever do think Present day


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> way to bring up the past thats all Yankees fans ever do think Present day


Ok.. we won today


----------



## ICEE

thats better


----------



## Fargo

I hate to say it, but I think the Yankees are on the rebound; you just don't take 2 of 3 at Boston and 3 of 4 in Chicago without playing better.

Cleveland should have won today, because tommorrow is an automatic loss.


----------



## ICEE

Yankees on rebound









Cliff Lee didnt pitch well...Barfield is my favorite player on Cleveland lol random commment but I think hes sweet at defense


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Yankees on rebound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cliff Lee didnt pitch well...Barfield is my favorite player on Cleveland lol random commment but I think hes sweet at defense


You're not that far off. Cliff Lee is struggling this year, Barfield and Sizemore are Cleveland's best 2-way players, with KC Blake a runner up. Barfield started the year around 200, so 250 with an over 300r average with men on base is great for such a great defensive player. CC will probably get snatched by one of the bigger markets next year. Tommorow is a guaranteed loss with Sowers on the mound.


----------



## ICEE

Ya lol I was gonna say Sizemore 2 anyway Hafner leads the league in walks and yes Sowers is terrible unless Cleveland can score alot when hes pitching their gonna lose


----------



## Fargo

Sowers really needs to go into the bullpen or back to triple A for a while in order to develop more. I'm sorry but they're destroying him keeping him in the rotation. They need to make a trade soon or the pitching will catch up to them. Both Oakland and KC have better pitching than hitting; Tribe needs to unload a couple bats for some bullpen help.


----------



## ICEE

They should trade Hafner for a big pitcher Garko is the future


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Tigers lose to the Mets 3-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bake ur probably happy they stopped their skid


Yeah...

I'm certainly not disappointed!!

Da Mets are a force to be reckoned with pho sho...


----------



## ICEE

Delgado is heating up... The Tigers just couldnt hit tonight

ya and how bout Soriano 3 homers tonight against the Braves

Prince Fielder for NL MVP


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Delgado is heating up... The Tigers just couldnt hit tonight
> 
> ya and how bout Soriano 3 homers tonight against the Braves
> Jose Reyes for NL MVP


/FIXED


----------



## fassw22

so i turned on the tv expecting to see the braves play and i could of sworn i saw the royals vs the cubs....whats going on with the braves lately....cant buy a win right now

at least im not a yankees fan....i would have to kill myself


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> thats better


i see what you did there


----------



## hitler

Im going to the Dbacks game tomorrow when they face the red soxs. Hopefully they will win, although fridays game was a spanking by the soxs...did you guys know its like 5 grand to rent out the pool at chase field?


----------



## MONGO 

gfasdgsadas


----------



## Fargo

Clemens wins.


----------



## MONGO 

Yanks win again







(even though the Pirates suck ass)


----------



## Fargo

Actually the Pirates are improved for a terrible team, and a win's a win. I don't know how Clemens did it; we'll see how he does against the better AL teams.


----------



## ICEE

coutl said:


> F*ck the Yankees


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> F*ck the Yankees











[/quote]

I hope Sabathia says that when they offer him all that money next year.


----------



## Fargo

Sowers gives up 2 runs in 1st inning.


----------



## Fargo

Sowers gives up 4 runs after 3 innings.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers beat Mets Bonderman 6-0


----------



## Fargo

But you didn't gain any ground.


----------



## ICEE

Theirs no worry about ground evryone knows the Indians wont be able to hold it together theyll get Wildcard if their lucky


----------



## fassw22

tigers didnt gain any ground but the braves do on the mets...THANK YOU DET!!!


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Theirs no worry about ground evryone knows the Indians wont be able to hold it together theyll get Wildcard if their lucky


CC going for 10th win today. And if they're smart and make a trade for 2 pitchers, they might hold out. Betencourt and Perez seem to be working out in middle inning relief. One more of those and another starter and we got a shot.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Theirs no worry about ground evryone knows the Indians wont be able to hold it together theyll get Wildcard if their lucky


CC going for 10th win today. And if they're smart and make a trade for 2 pitchers, they might hold out. Betencourt and Perez seem to be working out in middle inning relief. One more of those and another starter and we got a shot.
[/quote]

I dont think theyll make a trade if they did Id be shocked


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Clemens wins.


I like what they said on the Sports reporters today Roger Clemens pitched like 100other pitchers could have pitched which is avrage...He is only going to be able to pitch 6to7 innings in each game!

so the Yankees really screwed up He is not worth all that money at all the Yankees mistakes make me happy


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Theirs no worry about ground evryone knows the Indians wont be able to hold it together theyll get Wildcard if their lucky


CC going for 10th win today. And if they're smart and make a trade for 2 pitchers, they might hold out. Betencourt and Perez seem to be working out in middle inning relief. One more of those and another starter and we got a shot.
[/quote]

I dont think theyll make a trade if they did Id be shocked
[/quote]

Well if they don't they just don't care about winning like other teams do. When you're a couple players away from making a serious run you have to be proactive.


----------



## Guest

6-7 innings is a quality start coutl. If he keeps his Era below 3.50, I think having him will make a big difference.


----------



## MONGO 

A-Rod


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> A-Rod


another home run


----------



## Fargo

Indians bullpen about to blow it.


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> 6-7 innings is a quality start coutl. If he keeps his Era below 3.50, I think having him will make a big difference.


Its ok start but my main point was hes not worth the money !! like they said 100 other pitcher could do what hes gunna do for Yanks


----------



## hitler

Dbacks kick the red socks ass.... 5-1 win... back to being tied for first in division


----------



## ICEE

CC didnt get his 10th Indians lost 1-0 in 12 inning Tigers beat Mets Sheffield is doing sweet lately 4-5 today with a homer so is David Wright of Mets 4 homers in 4 days


----------



## Fargo

Can you believe the Indians? They get 11 innings of shut out pitching and they can't even score 1 run. Sounds like too much drinking and f*cking to me.


----------



## ICEE

^But im sure your happy Sowers got sent down to tripple A


----------



## Fargo

It should have been done a month ago. He'll probably only make it as a bullpen guy, so start grooming him for that. It's not fair to the kid to make him keep losing his confidence every night. How on earth did they think he could make it as a starter? They still think that.


----------



## ICEE

Bullpen guy







they should just release him he sucks..cant believe the hitting was so shitty at the Great American Ballpark theirs usually tons of homers

A-rod did sweet today for Yanks their 1 game back of .500 they won 6 in a row









Andrew Miller isnt ready yet for the Tigers hes going back tho


----------



## joefish219

hey did anybody see the white sox win today. that has not been happening in a while. indians bull pen blowing it hahhaah watch a sox game they mastered the form


----------



## the_w8

how bout prince fielder


----------



## ICEE

the_w8 said:


> how bout prince fielder


NL MVP


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Can you believe the Indians? They get 11 innings of shut out pitching and they can't even score 1 run. Sounds like too much drinking and f*cking to me.


The Indians just lost 8-7 To Mariners Raul Ibanez just tore them up tonight


----------



## Fargo

Here we go again. This time the bullpen gave up only one run in like 5 innnings, and that's only after they score 7 runs to tie the game. Each night the Indians are finding new creative ways to lose. Against the Tigers it was the bullpen, against the Reds they had no bats, against the Mariners the starter fucks up. I think they're starting to fall apart.


----------



## Guest

Fargo, do your knees hurt from jumping on and off the bandwaggon so much?


----------



## ICEE

^ What bandwaggon he doesnt switch teams He likes the Indians


----------



## Guest

:laugh: It was a joke, he's just a pessimists (what Cleveland fan wouldnt be?)


----------



## ICEE

I didnt get it
















I didnt get it


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: It was a joke, he's just a pessimists (what Cleveland fan wouldnt be?)


Well, the AL wildcard spot is totally up for grabs now. Even the Yankees have a shot


----------



## ICEE

^ Yes hopefully the Tigers dont have to worry about that


----------



## Fargo

The Tigers just need to get their bullpen healthy and noone will be able to catch them in that division. I'm still waiting to see who's going to replace Sowers.


----------



## ICEE

Sheff was a great pickup ^ yes we need to get bullpen healthy then champs hopefully

side note did u c the NL all star votes I cant believe Pujols is starting at 1st over Prince thats such B.S.


----------



## Fargo

Have you seen Victor Martinez' stats and where he is on the balloting for catchers? All-Star voting is BS.

Oh, forgot to tell you; you won't get past the Angels in the playoffs.


----------



## ICEE

Yes we will they need hitting

ALL STAR VOTING IS SUCH B.S. I THINK THAT N.L. WILL WIN THIS YEAR THO


----------



## the_w8

tigers shouldnt have to worry too much if its close....cordero will blow the save anyways LOL


----------



## ICEE

Cordero???


----------



## the_w8

brewers reliever francisco cordero as the brewers play the tigers next i believe....thier reliever finally blew his first two saves in ocer a year


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> :laugh: It was a joke, he's just a pessimists (what Cleveland fan wouldnt be?)


Well, the AL wildcard spot is totally up for grabs now. Even the Yankees have a shot
[/quote]
ohhhh burn


----------



## ICEE

Roger Clemens sucks and was a waste of money theyll start losing again


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Roger Clemens sucks and was a waste of money theyll start losing again


I dunno man we are still pretty far behind but we are on a 6 game winning streak







and A-Rod is tearing sh*t up.


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Yes we will they need hitting
> 
> ALL STAR VOTING IS SUCH B.S. I THINK THAT N.L. WILL WIN THIS YEAR THO


Angels hitting will be fine; Oakland, now they have very good pitching but their hitting sucks. I'm going to Indians/Braves on Saturday - at least I know Sowers won't be pitching.


----------



## Guest

You can check Probable pitchers on evry team site by using the NEWS menu.

http://cleveland.indians.mlb.com/news/prob...rs.jsp?c_id=cle


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> You can check Probable pitchers on evry team site by using the NEWS menu.
> 
> http://cleveland.indians.mlb.com/news/prob...rs.jsp?c_id=cle










Paul Byrd on Saturday - who's stats are deceiving.







Most of the American League has figured him out - gave up 7 runs last night, and he's only good for 6 innings even when he's on. Oh well, guess I'll be drinking a lot.


----------



## MONGO 

damn rain delay


----------



## Fargo

Verlander no-hitter thru 6.


----------



## Fargo

6 more outs to go.


----------



## Fargo

2 more outs to go.


----------



## Fargo

First no hitter in Detroit since 1952.


----------



## MONGO 

Yanks win another one... 7 straight


----------



## Fargo

Yankees win again; Indians lose again. No runs, 3 hits against the lowly Marlins.














Very terrible. Manager didn't pull the pitcher on time as usual.


----------



## fassw22

who do you think will get AL MVP? Sheff, Mag, or A-Rod?


----------



## Guest

Its not even August...who knows.


----------



## MONGO 

A-Rod


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> First no hitter in Detroit since 1952.


Yes Verlander







no hitter it was amazing the Tigers saved his a$$ so many times with great defense


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> First no hitter in Detroit since 1952.


Yes Verlander







no hitter it was amazing the Tigers saved his a$$ so many times with great defense








[/quote]

That's usually what happens with no-hitters.


----------



## Guest

Wait, it wasnt a complete game no-no was it?


----------



## Fargo

Yes, it was a complete game.


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wait, it wasnt a complete game no-no was it?


It cant be a no hitter unless it was a complete gamae


----------



## Guest

I meant for the pitcher. They still call em no hitters when they bring in relief pitchers...which is a stupid thing to do, and I only know cause it happened once to us this year


----------



## Fargo

The Yankees are going to win again; and the Mets are in a serious slump.


----------



## MONGO 

Yanks win their 8th straight


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> Yanks win their 8th straight


The Yankees are on fire









The Tigers lost 3-2 today they probably party 2 much after the no-hitter


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> The Yankees are going to win again; and the Mets are in a serious slump.


I know


----------



## ICEE

Fargo I just saw that Indians replay from tonight that game was heated hit batters ejections both teams running out on field it was great but the Indians won oand that was not great


----------



## [email protected]°

Man...

This is SO FRIGGIN BAD!!!

















Mets really need to get thier sh*t together


----------



## ICEE

Feeel the pain eh>>???? Well Tigers lost 2


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## the_w8

chalk one up for the struggling brew crew lol...Verlanders outting the other day was insane...they said he ranged from 92-102 on the fastball and the doods got one of the most wicked looking breaking balls....very impressive is all i can say


----------



## ICEE

^Yes Hahah his fastball in the 9th inning was 101


----------



## the_w8

it'll be interesting to see how the series ends today....too bad its not on tv


----------



## ICEE

its on FSN Detroit


----------



## the_w8

its not on our FSN like usual as the announcers said so...ill watch it on gameday live...sheets is pitching and he has been hot lately....as long as he stays outta the injury column, hes a fantastic ace


----------



## the_w8

Looking good so far....brewers up 4-0


----------



## the_w8

Cordero almost blew another god damn save







on the other hand another V for the crew and sheets did decent


----------



## Fargo

Yankees completely bitch-slapped the D-Backs.


----------



## ICEE

Im really worried bout Yankees their on fire and that sucks







O well I can take a couple losses after the no no


----------



## Fargo

Poor Indians, rain delay in the bottom of the 9th up two runs. Waiting for the Polish rifle.


----------



## ICEE

Poor Indians their not gunna make playoffs


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Poor Indians, rain delay in the bottom of the 9th up two runs. Waiting for the Polish rifle.


If the game is past the 6th inning the game will count, so it could be a win...

Do a rain dance!!


----------



## ICEE

MLB Standings - 2007 Current

EAST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Boston 41 24 .631 - 20-12 21-12 328 263 Lost 2 4-6 
NY Yankees 33 31 .516 7.5 18-13 15-18 360 295 Won 9 9-1 
Toronto 31 34 .477 10 18-15 13-19 296 296 Won 1 5-5 
Tampa Bay 29 35 .453 11.5 17-19 12-16 309 384 Lost 2 6-4 
Baltimore 29 37 .439 12.5 16-16 13-21 287 290 Lost 5 2-8

CENTRAL W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Cleveland 39 26 .600 - 21-8 18-18 354 306 Won 2 5-5 
Detroit 37 28 .569 2 18-14 19-14 385 316 Lost 2 6-4 
Minnesota 33 31 .516 5.5 19-16 14-15 296 283 Won 4 5-5 
Chicago Sox 27 35 .435 10.5 14-16 13-19 239 301 Lost 3 2-8 
Kansas City 25 41 .379 14.5 12-23 13-18 270 338 Lost 1 4-6

WEST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
LA Angels 42 25 .627 - 24-9 18-16 337 278 Won 2 7-3 
Seattle 35 28 .556 5 17-13 18-15 327 313 Lost 2 7-3 
Oakland 36 29 .554 5 18-15 18-14 276 227 Won 2 8-2 
Texas 24 42 .364 17.5 14-18 10-24 324 387 Won 1 4-6 
2007 National League Standings 
EAST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10

NY Mets 36 28 .563 - 17-16 19-12 297 261 Lost 5 1-9 
Philadelphia 35 31 .530 2 18-15 17-16 334 332 Won 3 7-3 
Atlanta 35 32 .522 2.5 18-16 17-16 302 310 Lost 3 3-7 
Florida 32 35 .478 5.5 14-19 18-16 325 331 Lost 2 5-5 
Washington 29 37 .439 8 14-19 15-18 259 319 Won 3 6-4

CENTRAL W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
Milwaukee 36 30 .545 - 22-12 14-18 294 293 Won 2 5-5 
Chicago Cubs 30 35 .462 5.5 14-18 16-17 300 273 Won 2 6-4 
St. Louis 28 34 .452 6 14-16 14-18 250 315 Won 1 5-5 
Pittsburgh 28 38 .424 8 13-20 15-18 277 326 Lost 1 4-6 
Houston 27 39 .409 9 14-18 13-21 269 311 Lost 2 4-6 
Cincinnati 26 41 .388 10.5 13-21 13-20 303 342 Lost 2 4-6

WEST W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA STRK L10 
San Diego 38 27 .585 - 20-12 18-15 290 218 Won 2 6-4 
LA Dodgers 38 28 .576 .5 21-12 17-16 288 259 Won 3 5-5 
Arizona 37 30 .552 2 20-14 17-16 273 274 Lost 3 4-6 
Colorado 33 33 .500 5.5 16-17 17-16 288 312 Won 2 7-3 
San Francisco 30 35 .462 8 16-17 14-18 277 261 Lost 1 4-6 
Glossary 
W: Wins, L: Losses, PCT: Winning percentage, GB: Games back, HOME: Home record, ROAD: Road record, RS: Runs scored, RA: Runs allowed, STRK: Current streak, L10: Last 10 games 
Standings are updated with the completion of each game.

heres some standing look at those Yankees


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Poor Indians their not gunna make playoffs


2 up on your squad


----------



## ICEE

For now just wait


----------



## Fargo

Face it, whoever's bullpen rehabs takes that division. And don't count Minnesota out.


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully its the Tigers


----------



## Guest

Anyone else enjoy seeing Becketts pitching line tonight?


----------



## ICEE

^ not really they lost to the Rockies


----------



## MONGO 

9 in a row







time to destroy the Mets


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> 9 in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to destroy the Mets


That remains to be seen...

We are in a major slump at the moment.... but smacking the yankees around could be just what we need to get our dookie back together...


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> 9 in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to destroy the Mets


That remains to be seen...

We are in a major slump at the moment.... but smacking the yankees around could be just what we need to get our dookie back together...
[/quote]
Could go either way.. if the Yankees make it through there is no stopping us


----------



## ICEE

Go Mets in that series


----------



## Fargo

Detroit vs Philly ought to be great.


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Go Mets in that series


true hater


----------



## ICEE

I am


----------



## Fargo

Go Phillies!


----------



## ICEE

^ Ryam Howard is baseballs best left-handed hitter I think


----------



## ICEE

Tigers win tonight and the Mets beat the Yankees


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Brewers take 2 out of 3 from Detroit...and go on to pound the Twins! The Brew Crew are disappointing me once again this year in spight. No big surprise. Ned Yost is a total bonehead! I miss being in the American league east. Go Boston...baby!


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ICEE

Serrapygo said:


> Brewers take 2 out of 3 from Detroit...and go on to pound the Twins! The Brew Crew are disappointing me once again this year in spight. No big surprise. Ned Yost is a total bonehead! I miss being in the American league east. Go Boston...baby!


Prince Fileder NL MYP


----------



## Fargo

Indians manager can't manage the pitching staff. CC had over 100 pitches going into the 9th and Wedge left him in to blow the game with a 1 run lead. I'm going to the game today, and boy are we in trouble - Smoltz going against 5 inning Paul Byrd. Only a miracle can save us.


----------



## ICEE

Sweet that your going to the game but the Braves r gunna win


----------



## ICEE

Clemens lost was good







and Bonderman is 7-0


----------



## Guest

Good game by the Jays last night. Im excited to see what our young gun Shaum Marcum can do tday against the Nats.

Boston 0.0
NYY 8.5
Toronto 10.0

Still within range.

Also Fargo, its a tough call with Sabathia. I mean he only threw 116 pitches over 8 innings. I probably would have left him in too. When your Ace is throwin strikes, and is below 125 pitches, sometimes you just gotta ride the wave.


----------



## ICEE

^ And especially since CC is having a great year Wedge has more confidence in him


----------



## Fargo

Bring in a fresh arm. Sabathia didn't have his best stuff last night.


----------



## ICEE

They need to get that through Wedge head more often


----------



## MONGO 

balk


----------



## MONGO 

fuckin A-Rod


----------



## MONGO 

fuckin Jeter


----------



## MONGO 

10-5 Yankees


----------



## ICEE

fuckin Yankees


----------



## MONGO 

damn right.. fuckin yankees


----------



## ICEE

Damn wrong


----------



## Fargo

I can honestly say that was the worst Indians game I've ever been to. They played terrible - like total bums. Paul Byrd isn't fooling anyone with his half-hearted lobs, and his ability to check base runners is nonexistent. They got to Smoltz in the 4th, and then the hitters rolled over like bitches. I swear our owner will never raise the salary cap , and we were almost sold out today.


----------



## ICEE

Sorry to hear they had to lose when u went to the game


----------



## Fargo

I seriously think we should have had our tickets discounted. They played like a single A club. At least my girlfriend didn't drink any of those 7dollar beers.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> I seriously think we should have had our tickets discounted. They played like a single A club. At least my girlfriend didn't drink any of those 7dollar beers.


7 dollars.. thats pretty cheap compared to yankee stadium


----------



## ICEE

WHo cares about Yankee Stadium Prices


----------



## MONGO 

who cares about... wait what team do you root for again?


----------



## ICEE

Detroit


----------



## MONGO 

i wonder if bake went to the game?











coutl said:


> Detroit


:laugh:


----------



## ICEE

kicked your guys ass last year


----------



## Fargo

Detroit's getting smoked by Philly


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Detroit's getting smoked by Philly


off night


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> kicked your guys ass last year


and you got your ass whooped in the world series and sucked every year before that.


----------



## ICEE

Yankees fans always bring up the past... losers


----------



## Guest

Jays offense has scored atleast 7 runs in the last three games...weve won them all. Watch out AL if out bats stay awake.


----------



## MONGO 

you other teams sell more tickets when the yankees are in your hometown


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Detroit


:laugh:








[/quote]

Yeah...

I was there...

Sucks we lost, but I still had a great time...

I wish they kept that dam rookie Tyler in, we were just getting him unraveled and could have gotten some more runs off him...

The Balk was GREAT!!

Much drama in the upper deck today... Honestly it pissed me off. Baseball is a family game, and there were a lot of children there that didn't need to see grown adults act like jackasses...

IT'S JUST A GAME!!


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Detroit's getting smoked by Philly


off night
[/quote]

Verlander today coming off the no-hitter. Hope he chokes.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Detroit's getting smoked by Philly


off night
[/quote]

Verlander today coming off the no-hitter. Hope he chokes.
[/quote]

hope u choke


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Detroit's getting smoked by Philly


off night
[/quote]

Verlander today coming off the no-hitter. Hope he chokes.
[/quote]

hope u choke








[/quote]

Indians have their only other good starter on today. You guys'll be 2 down at the end of the day.


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> Detroit's getting smoked by Philly


off night
[/quote]

Verlander today coming off the no-hitter. Hope he chokes.
[/quote]

hope u choke








[/quote]

Indians have their only other good starter on today. You guys'll be 2 down at the end of the day.
[/quote]
Make that 1 down. Phillies bullpen fell apart.


----------



## MONGO 

5-0 Yankees









nice try reyes


----------



## [email protected]°

My team is playing like a high school gym class....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My team is playing like a *female* high school gym class....


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> My team is playing like a *female* high school gym class....




















[/quote]

Don't push it....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My team is playing like a *female* high school gym class....




















[/quote]

Don't push it....
[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Tigers played good today


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> My team is playing like a *female* high school gym class....




















[/quote]

Don't push it....
[/quote]








[/quote]

OK then, I will have to ask you...

Which NY team IS in 1st place??


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Tigers played good today










dont kill my yankee celebration


----------



## ICEE

Tigers are better then Yankees


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Tigers are better then Yankees










...........


----------



## ICEE

U think im kidding???


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> U think im kidding???


look under my seat... i think i blew my asshole out onto the floor laughing so hard


----------



## ICEE

Laughing cuz u know how bad the Yankees suck


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers played good today


NO, Phillies played bad.
















Mets are playing almost as bad as Baltimore.


----------



## ICEE

Kinda both lol...Tigers need to release Rodney I just think hes no good at pitching


----------



## Fargo

Yeah, I thought the Indians were slumping until I realized the Mets and Baltimore are the coldest teams in baseball right now. Angels are the best team. Red Sox will choke.


----------



## ICEE

X10 Angels are best in AL...Tigers second best


----------



## Fargo

The worst thing about yesterday's loss to the Braves was that the Gay pride parade was going on in downtown Cleveland that day. There was nowhere to park and had to pay for 20 buck parking.

Man, not a very good fathers day for the Mets.


----------



## ICEE

Mets=Slump right now.. Bonds is 7 shy.. I hope he gets hurt or carrer injury becuz he doesnt deserve the record at all


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Mets=Slump right now.. Bonds is 7 shy.. I hope he gets hurt or carrer injury becuz he doesnt deserve the record at all


Yup... and ABSOLUTELY!!

Maybe his giant head will spontaniously explode....


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets=Slump right now.. Bonds is 7 shy.. I hope he gets hurt or carrer injury becuz he doesnt deserve the record at all


Yup... and ABSOLUTELY!!

Maybe his giant head will spontaniously explode....[/quote]

Thats what im talking about


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Mets=Slump right now.. Bonds is 7 shy.. I hope he gets hurt or carrer injury becuz he doesnt deserve the record at all


Yup... and ABSOLUTELY!!

Maybe his giant head will spontaniously explode....[/quote]

Thats what im talking about








[/quote]

More interesting to watch Griffey JR work his way to 600 without the juice.


----------



## ICEE

much more interesting







Griffey always get hurt though


----------



## Fargo

That's what happens when you play defense on hard turf for a number of years as dedicated as you play offense. Some questioned his workout ethic when he was younger. HAd it not been for the injuries, he would have been way up there by now.


----------



## ICEE

Ya but it just seems hes injury prone... the College world series is fun to watch


----------



## Fargo




----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


>


Sleeping tigers??


----------



## ICEE




----------



## [email protected]°

Mets Finally started playing better...

15 Hits, 8 Runs, and won over the twins 8-1


----------



## SERRAPYGO

With a win over the Twins, Brewers are now at 39-31, but I'm still apprehensive. Our [email protected] manager chose to send a .300 plus hitter (over a few .200 candidates) to the minors to bring up a rookie pitcher. Jerk!

Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


----------



## ICEE

I like Prince hes awsome


----------



## Fargo

Serrapygo said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.
[/quote]
and a mets fan and a toronto fan


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.
[/quote]
and a mets fan and *a toronto fan*
[/quote]

Canadian teams don't count.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.
[/quote]
and a mets fan and *a toronto fan*
[/quote]

Canadian teams don't count.
[/quote]
dannygirl is going to rip your asshole out


----------



## sid_the_kid87

GO JAYS GO!!!! BURNETT ROCKS!!!


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.
[/quote]
and a mets fan and *a toronto fan*
[/quote]

Canadian teams don't count.
[/quote]
dannygirl is going to rip your asshole out








[/quote]

I figured as much. THe Indians are getting beaten by a guy who's gone 4-7 in AA.


----------



## Fargo

Detroit vs Washington really isn't a fair match-up.


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.
[/quote]
and a mets fan and *a toronto fan*
[/quote]

Canadian teams don't count.
[/quote]

When was the last time the Indians won again?







Sit down.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Where the hell are the other Brewer fans anyway? Am I by myself here?


As far as I can see, there's also only 1 indians fan, 1 tigers fan, and 1 Yankees fan.
[/quote]
and a mets fan and *a toronto fan*
[/quote]

Canadian teams don't count.
[/quote]

When was the last time the Indians won again?:laugh: Sit down.
[/quote]

You won't have to worry about the Indians succeeding any time soon. Our manager is pathetic. It takes a hamstring injury to our terrible left fielder to get Wedge to put Jason Michaels - who's tearing it up on both sides of the field - into the game. Michaels gets a two run double in the 8th to pull us within 1, and Wedge in the top of the 9th just couldn't help himself but to put in the 88 year old washed up Hernandez in to blow the game. Dude gives puts 2 men on base, but Wedge had to leave him in. Why not, we only won 10-1 last night and used 1 reliever. Noone else could have been rested. 3 Philly runs later the Indians manage what would have been the tying run in the 9th, but it's all academic.

Fire Eric Wedge! BTW, the Jays lost 10-1 I believe.


----------



## Guest

Jays did lose, it just snt clicking this season. But we've got a mean farm after that past draft. And our pockets are getting deeper because of Teddy Rogers and good fan support. We've got a good future in my mind.


----------



## ICEE

Tiegrs 15 -1


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> We've got a good future in my mind.


Here in Cleveland they call Shapiro, Wedge, and Dolan the 3 stooges. Right now the Indians forums are blazing with hostility towards Wedge. It's becoming much easier to not watch the games rather than watch the manager act incompetently.


----------



## Guest

Im just happy Im not a Devil Rays fan...they draft #1 every year, but they cant keep the talent together because they only sell 200 tickets per game. Must be frustrating.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers finally tied for first...Indians are toast


----------



## ICEE

How bout them Mets









Sorry Bake


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> How bout them Mets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bake












I thought we were getting it back together after last nights performance

:shakes fist:


----------



## Liquid

the rocket is back, the mets still suck, yanks are on top again, this wang f*cker looks great,







Go Yankees!!


----------



## MONGO 

Liquid said:


> the rocket is back, the mets still suck, yanks are on top again, this wang f*cker looks great,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Yankees!!


another yankee fan


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> the rocket is back, the mets still suck, yanks are on top again, this wang f*cker looks great,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Yankees!!


another yankee fan








[/quote]

Sorry guys, but the RED SOX won tonight, and YOU LOST!!!!!

You are still not even in the wild card right now.....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> the rocket is back, the mets still suck, yanks are on top again, this wang f*cker looks great,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Yankees!!


another yankee fan








[/quote]

Sorry guys, but the RED SOX won tonight, and YOU LOST!!!!!

You are still not even in the wild card right now.....
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> the rocket is back, the mets still suck, yanks are on top again, this wang f*cker looks great,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Yankees!!


another yankee fan








[/quote]

Sorry guys, but the RED SOX won tonight, and YOU LOST!!!!!

You are still not even in the wild card right now.....
[/quote]








[/quote]

Like you don't kick me when im down....

Take it... TAKE IT BITCH!!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> the rocket is back, the mets still suck, yanks are on top again, this wang f*cker looks great,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Yankees!!


another yankee fan








[/quote]

Sorry guys, but the RED SOX won tonight, and YOU LOST!!!!!

You are still not even in the wild card right now.....
[/quote]








[/quote]

Like you don't kick me when im down....

Take it... TAKE IT BITCH!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Face it the Yankees suck


----------



## Fargo

> Tigers finally tied for first...Indians are toast


We have CC pitching tonight; hopefully we'll be up 7-1 before Wedge can blow the game.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Tigers finally tied for first...Indians are toast
> 
> 
> 
> We have CC pitching tonight; hopefully we'll be up 7-1 before Wedge can blow the game.
Click to expand...









Tigers take first


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers finally tied for first...Indians are toast
> 
> 
> 
> We have CC pitching tonight; hopefully we'll be up 7-1 before Wedge can blow the game.
Click to expand...









Tigers take first
[/quote]

no way, we'll win in spite of Wedge. God will intervene.


----------



## ICEE

Your dreaming


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Your *You're* dreaming


----------



## ICEE

Well c what happens tonight


----------



## Fargo

You guys get an automatic win, unless Jones comes in and pitches too long; we need to kill Philly in order to be guaranteed the win.


----------



## ICEE

:nod: Jones almost blew it Monday


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> :nod: Jones almost blew it Monday


I don't know what Leeland's problem is when Jones is slumping. It's like Leeland turns into Eric Wedge.


----------



## ICEE

Well their were up by a lot but Jones sucks they need to get his old ass outa their


----------



## Fargo

At least you guys are willing to pay for better help. We haven't significantly raised our salary cap since the Jacobs era.


----------



## ICEE

CHeap Indians


----------



## ICEE

Tigers and Indians won tonight


----------



## MONGO 

damnit


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> damnit










Colorado 2 nights in a row









Sammy hits number 600


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> damnit










Colorado 2 nights in a row









Sammy hits number 600
[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Its ok Timbz that the Yankees lost so did the Mets


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I have a BIG question. Where's the dividing line between Mets fans and Yankees fans? I'm guessing most of Jersey is Mets...no?


----------



## ICEE

ALL New Yorkers besides fire,police,army,







lol I think tthey all like the Yanks


----------



## MONGO 

I see Mets as being mostly Queens and Brooklyn.. Yankees Manhattan, Staten Island, and The Bronx but of course theyre mixed in everywhere.. I have cousins from New England (Boston, Providence) who are Yankee fans







so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## [email protected]°

Serrapygo said:


> ALL New Yorkers besides fire,police,army,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think tthey all like the Yanks


We love you too....


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ALL New Yorkers besides fire,police,army,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think tthey all like the Yanks


We love you too....
[/quote]
AHHH... Unlike Chicago where there is a clear boundry between the Cubs and the White Sox. Yuppies versus the criminals from what I hear.


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ALL New Yorkers besides fire,police,army,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think tthey all like the Yanks


We love you too....
[/quote]

Detroit Hates U







jk Mets r fine Yankees


----------



## MONGO 

but the Mets hate you just as much as the Yankees


----------



## ICEE

A lot of Hate in this country









never


----------



## MONGO 

i hate you


----------



## ICEE

I like you ur a sports fan


----------



## Fargo

Now we get the Nationals to beat up on.


----------



## Liquid

if your a yankee fan you hate the mets and vice versa thats just how it is, same goes for the red sox but personally, red sox, mets whats the difference theyre both choke artists.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Now we get the Nationals to beat up on.










u mean to be beat up by


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Now we get the Nationals to beat up on.










u mean to be beat up by
[/quote]

You're on drugs; who do you guys play this weekend anyway?

Oh, the Braves. Smoltz is gunna tear you guys up.


----------



## ICEE

Atlanta


----------



## Fargo

Has Rodgers been pitching in the minors lately? This could get ugly.


----------



## ICEE

Ya he pitched at tripple A Mud Hens last week


----------



## Fargo

3 innings of shutout ball. TBS sucks for not having that game on Friday.


----------



## ICEE

Its on Fox Saturday and ESPN Sunday


----------



## Fargo

I want the Friday game. CC got his 10th win.


----------



## ICEE

FSN Detroit has Friday Game


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> FSN Detroit has Friday Game


Enjoy watching Smoltz smoke your team.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Fargo

Honestly, you guys have to stop free swinging on him in order to beat him. THe Indians did that and it cost them the game. I have no doubt Detroit can get to him if they work the counts and make him throw more pitches than he likes. Detroit is probably used to free swinging though after playing the Nationals.


----------



## ICEE

The Braves and Tigers are my and my familys favorite teams so this series gets a lot of talk


----------



## Fargo

I hate the Braves, but I have to root for them as long as Indians have a shot.


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> Your dreaming


 but at least you're sleeping good...for now, we got the rocket back, wang is the iceing, october is ours no way around it :laugh:


----------



## MONGO 

finally another yankee fan to back me up in this thread full of yankee haters


----------



## Fargo

Liquid said:


> Your dreaming


 but at least you're sleeping good...for now, we got the rocket back, wang is the iceing, october is ours no way around it :laugh:
[/quote]

Well, you're off to a good start today.


----------



## ICEE

The Yankees get swept by the Rockies and Clemens loses such great news


----------



## Liquid

2/3 bottom of the fifth,







im watching, it aint over until the fat canadian guy sings..


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> 2/3 bottom of the fifth,:laugh: im watching, it aint over until the fat canadian guy sings..


what r u talking about the games already over


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> 2/3 bottom of the fifth,:laugh: im watching, it aint over until the fat canadian guy sings..


what r u talking about the games already over
[/quote]








i must be watching the replay....long day today








/uppercuts the fat canadian guy


----------



## ICEE

^







replay ya they lost Clemens 1-2 like I said not worth money


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replay ya they lost Clemens 1-2 like I said not worth money


clemens just knocked randy johnson out of 2nd for the most strike outs ever







i think beltran was the strike out that did it too, taking second with 3600 some odd strikeouts with nolan ryan at first with over 4000







so dont worry about the rocket, worry about the inevitable


----------



## ICEE

I should worry about Tigers bullpen


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replay ya they lost Clemens 1-2 like I said not worth money


You should of let him watch it. A Yankee loss is something to be savored - it's like dumping the bitch you should of dumped six months earlier. Indians bullpen just improved - they released Hernandez and brought in Stanton for middle inning relief.


----------



## Guest

I should worry about the Jays everything


----------



## [email protected]°

The Yankees are losing 6-0

The Staten Island Yankees that is....

The Cyclones (Mets tripple A short season team) are killin em....

:shameless plug: > You can watch the game on SNY....


----------



## Fargo

What a great doubleheader that would have been.


----------



## [email protected]°

And the Yankees lose twice in 1 day.....


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replay ya they lost Clemens 1-2 like I said not worth money


You should of let him watch it. A Yankee loss is something to be savored - it's like dumping the bitch you should of dumped six months earlier. Indians bullpen just improved - they released Hernandez and brought in Stanton for middle inning relief.
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo

Well, here's a compromise. I hope that Smoltz beats the Tigers but tears his rotator cuff on his last pitch.


----------



## ICEE

Smoltz better not got hurt and the Tigers better win


----------



## Fargo

Why do you have Braves fans at home?


----------



## ICEE

My brother and Mom are braves Me and my dad Tigers


----------



## Fargo

Are they from Atlanta, or are they just disloyal to Detroit?


----------



## ICEE

Disloyal f*ckers


----------



## Fargo

We call them posers here.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers V Braves has started go Tigers


----------



## Guest

3-2 Jays over Rockies Vof3rd


----------



## ICEE

Jays suck this year though


----------



## Guest

Ya, they remind me of Detroit every other year.


----------



## Fargo

2 runs decides the Braves/Tigers.


----------



## ICEE

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Kenny Rogers


----------



## Fargo

Well, I officially concede the fact that Detroit is way better than the Indians. After decimateing the wretched Washington pitching staff for 3 days, the Indians fly into DC and break the ice by trailing 4-1 in the 8th. Meanwhile, the Atlanta pitcher who shut down the Indians gets plundered by the Tigers.


----------



## ICEE

U finally admit it


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ya, they remind me of Detroit every other year.










:laugh:


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ya, they remind me of Detroit every other year.


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> U finally admit it


After winning 5 straight games against the Tigers it was hard to admit. After watching the Indians through the month of June, it's become axiomatic. Plus your manager is light years away from Atomic Wedgie.


----------



## ICEE

I hope the Tigers get a pticher before trade deadline

Tigers need Carmona


----------



## Fargo

HOow about Leeland for Wedgie?

all kidding aside, we won in spite of him tonight. The Indians suck against bad teams. We almost lost again to the worst team ever.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers win









U gotta love Bobby Cox


----------



## Fargo

He was just trying to revive his slumping team. Man the NL East is up for grabs to the first team that plays even fairly consistent.


----------



## ICEE

1 more and Bobbys got record


----------



## Fargo

Judging by the way they're playing, it will probably go down tommorrow.


----------



## ICEE

Good Ill be watching the game









Im thinking about going to Indians Tigers on the 4th of July


----------



## [email protected]°

Mest got the series if not the broom against Oakland....

I am working tomorrow, so I will make sure the game is good to go in living color, and HD...


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Good Ill be watching the game :nod:
> 
> Im thinking about going to Indians Tigers on the 4th of July


As kWedge to resign while you're there. You guys should sweep today unfortunately.


----------



## ICEE

Ill ask him


----------



## Fargo

*FIRE WEDGE*

Any team in 1st place that loses a series to the Nats is sure sorry.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets complete the sweep of the A's!!

Bout time they started playing like they are capable of!!


----------



## ICEE

But u have to remember the As arent that good


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> But u have to remember the As arent that good


That's not true; their pitching staff is in the top 3 of American league. Any team that gets to it is doing a great job of scouting out the enemy pitching staff, something the Indians don't do. Then again, Randolph is a real manager. Mets may be back in business as the frontrunner in the NL. Better to get the slump out of their system early.


----------



## ICEE

I was talking about Oaklands offense its not that great


----------



## Fargo

You're right, but then again you have to give the Mets credit. They blasted the A's pitching on Friday and today. Hope the As come into Cleveland crying, cuz the Indians are headed for 3rd place as it stands.


----------



## ICEE

Im excited to c Miller pitch tonight hopefully he does good

Indians should have no problem with As


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Im excited to c Miller pitch tonight hopefully he does good
> 
> Indians should have no problem with As


Miller should be interesting. As far as the Indians go, you're wrong. We lost 2 of 3 to the pathetic Nats. We got 1 run today and 1 run Friday against one of the worst pitching staffs in baseball. Her come the Twins.

BTW, hats off to McGowan pitching a 1 hitter today for the Js. That was f*cking great.


----------



## ICEE

Simontachi was just pitching good today your to hard on your team... Your youth is really good and tigers isnt

Miller


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Simontachi was just pitching good today your to hard on your team... Your youth is really good and tigers isnt
> 
> Miller


Let's get serious. Simontachi is 1-4 at home this year, and your Tigers lit him up last time for 10 runs in 3 innings. Why? - cuz Leeland is a master of scouting out opposing pitchers. The Tigers are so well managed, just think about it - 12 straight losing seasons, Leeland takes over and they go to the world series. Right now the Tigers are playing as well as the Red Sox and Angels. I'm hard on my team cuz they have all the talent in the world and they're playing like a minor league club.


----------



## ICEE

Yes your team does have a lot of talent

Leeland is a master


----------



## Fargo

However it shapes up, right now there are 3 championship calibre teams leading their divisions in AL.


----------



## ICEE

NL is anyones to grab


----------



## Fargo

Padres get no respect.


----------



## ICEE

Milwaukee is my pick for World Series as of now


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Milwaukee is my pick for World Series as of now


Who cares, the Yankees lost again!!!


----------



## ICEE

The Yankees lost

Tigers and braves 0-0 3rd


----------



## [email protected]°

GO TIGERS!!!!

Braves are actually in 3rd place now, Philly is #2 3 games behind the Mets


----------



## ICEE

this is so sad to watch Andrew Millers 1 pitch


----------



## ICEE

Tigers win


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ICEE

Glad Yankees fans are comitting suicide


----------



## Fargo

I don't know who's worse, the Yankees or the Indians. 5 out of 6 losses to the Rockies and Giants vs 5 out of 6 losses to the Braves and Nationals.


----------



## Guest

Fargo, you are the worst fan ever!


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fargo, you are the worst fan ever!


agreed


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Fargo, you are the worst fan ever!


agreed :nod:
[/quote]

First of all, fuckers, I gave props to Danny's boy pitching for the Jays, which I would have thought you'd appreciate. Second, I go to the games at least every other week; how often do you support your team? Third, I'm pissed off that a team as good as the Indians is so poorly managed that they have no motivation level left. And fourth, my girlfriend and I are fighting, which means no sex.

Half the fans in Cleveland agree that Wedge needs to go. Our pitching is pretty damn good, but the other guys are either too stoned or too oversexed to care.


----------



## ICEE

I was just kid Fargo I know your a great baseball fan


----------



## Fargo

Tigers down 4-2. CC gets his 11th win. Wedgie still sucks. Doesn't know when to bring in the closer.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers down


----------



## Fargo

They'll probably destroy Texas tommorrow.


----------



## [email protected]°

Shawn Green with a walk off home run in the 11th inning to chalk the W for the Mets tonight









It was a beautiful hit.. I knew it was gonna go just from the sound of the CRACK.. it went 410 feet and bounced off the score board!!!

St. Louis DEAD BIRDS!!!


----------



## Fargo

For a second I thought I was watching the Cardinals from last year.


----------



## Guest

Jays win...Thomas stuck at 499 homers.


----------



## ICEE

Thomas isnt haveing to good of year


----------



## Fargo

The Indians are facing Oakland's ace tonight, so I figured I'd go to a piano recital instead. Then I'll go see Fausto tommorrow live. I know, what a shitty fan.


----------



## ICEE

Fausto is the King of the Indians I always enjoy watching him pitch

Tigers better win tonight


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Fausto is the King of the Indians I always enjoy watching him pitch
> 
> Tigers better win tonight


Not much of a pitchers' duel.


----------



## Fargo

MLB salaries ranked. Cleveland's 8 from the bottem.

http://asp.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/sa....aspx?year=2007

New York Yankees $ 189,639,045 
Boston Red Sox $ 143,026,214 
New York Mets $ 115,231,663 
Los Angeles Angels $ 109,251,333 
Chicago White Sox $ 108,671,833 
Los Angeles Dodgers $ 108,454,524 
Seattle Mariners $ 106,460,833 
Chicago Cubs $ 99,670,332 
Detroit Tigers $ 95,180,369 
Baltimore Orioles $ 93,554,808 
St. Louis Cardinals $ 90,286,823 
San Francisco Giants $ 90,219,056 
Philadelphia Phillies $ 89,428,213 
Houston Astros $ 87,759,000 
Atlanta Braves $ 87,290,833 
Toronto Blue Jays $ 81,942,800 
Oakland Athletics $ 79,366,940 
Minnesota Twins $ 71,439,500 
Milwaukee Brewers $ 70,986,500 
Cincinnati Reds $ 68,904,980 
Texas Rangers $ 68,318,675 
Kansas City Royals $ 67,116,500 
Cleveland Indians $ 61,673,267 
San Diego Padres $ 58,110,567 
Colorado Rockies $ 54,424,000 
Arizona Diamondbacks $ 52,067,546 
Pittsburgh Pirates $ 38,537,833 
Washington Nationals $ 37,347,500 
Florida Marlins $ 30,507,000 
Tampa Bay Devil Rays $ 24,123,500


----------



## ICEE

Look at the Yankees and they still suck


----------



## [email protected]°

Well...

When your team is in a MAJOR city with a HUGE TV market, and 50K+ fans come to every home game you MAKE LOTS OF MONEY!!

Naturally you will spend money on big name talent...


----------



## ICEE

Big name talent that sucks


----------



## Fargo

Yankees lose on bases loaded 9th inning walk-off walk!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Yankees lose on bases loaded 9th inning walk-off walk!!!!!!












And the Tigers lose cuz Tod Jones sucks


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Yankees lose on bases loaded 9th inning walk-off walk!!!!!!












And the Tigers lose cuz Tod Jones sucks
[/quote]

Jones is pretty awful sometimes.


----------



## ICEE

He needs to be released


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Milwaukee Brewers have a NINE, yes 9, run rally 6th inning to pound the snot out of the ASStros!!!


----------



## ICEE

Serrapygo said:


> Milwaukee Brewers have a NINE, yes 9, run rally 6th inning to pound the snot out of the ASStros!!!


Hurray for Beer


----------



## Fargo

we're tied for 1st place.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> we're tied for 1st place.










and Fausto pitches today


----------



## ICEE

Indians are getting a beatdown but the As


----------



## Fargo

Thank God I didn't go to that game. What a nightmare.


----------



## Guest

Good game by the Jays...creepin towards wildcard ?


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets win in a rain out....

They got thru the 5th so it is official!!


----------



## ICEE

David Wright is my favorite 3rd basemen


----------



## Fargo

You guys are 1/2 a game up.


----------



## ICEE

:nod:

I cant believe Fausto sucked so bad yesterday


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> :nod:
> 
> I cant believe Fausto sucked so bad yesterday


The whole team had a hang over from that walk off home run the night before. Fausto probably had 10 drinks and a threesome 6 hours before pitching.


----------



## ICEE

Somthing along that line


----------



## CichlidAddict

Thomas hit #500, but Torii Hunter hit 2 of his own. Twins win 8 - 5.
Sorry Danny..


----------



## Fargo

The Polish Rifle has 22 saves. Cleveland takes 3 of 4 from the As.

Guess who's losing 6-4 to Baltimore.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> The Polish Rifle has 22 saves. Cleveland takes 3 of 4 from the As.
> 
> Guess who's losing 6-4 to Baltimore.


The Yankees


----------



## Fargo

Yankees took the lead. Oh well, they'll lose again soon.


----------



## ICEE

It doesnt matter cuz evryone knows they wont make the playoffs


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets and St. Louis got rained out....

I got to work early today and decided to go for a slice of pizza. I sat down right in back of an entire family dressed up in Cardinals gear. I just had to ask, and sure enough they were from STL in NYC on vacation. They were also going to the game..

I feel bad for them cause they came all the way from STL and were all excited to go to the game then it was a wash out..


----------



## joefish219

chicago will celebrate. the white sox are on a wining streak four in a row. in the words of ll cool j. don't call it a combeack, i have been in this for years


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets and St. Louis got rained out....
> 
> I got to work early today and decided to go for a slice of pizza. I sat down right in back of an entire family dressed up in Cardinals gear. I just had to ask, and sure enough they were from STL in NYC on vacation. They were also going to the game..
> 
> I feel bad for them cause they came all the way from STL and were all excited to go to the game then it was a wash out..


Ya GO METS


----------



## Fargo

Minnesota vs. Detroit ought to be great. Twins have chance to gain ground.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers will win


----------



## CichlidAddict

coutl said:


> Tigers will win 1 of 3


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Fargo

No, they're due for a slump.


----------



## ICEE

CichlidAddict said:


> Tigers will win 1 of 3


Fixed it for ya.








[/quote]

I hate U


----------



## ICEE

The Tigers game is ugly tonight


----------



## Fargo

Verlander got smoked.

Verlander got smoked. Cleveland back in 1st place.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Verlander got smoked.


I know







well Sheff dEcided to seRVE his supspeNsion this weekend


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Verlander got smoked.


I know







well Sheff dEcided to seRVE his supspeNsion this weekend
[/quote]

Why didn't he serve it against the Nationals instead of against a divisional rival. They're losing again right now.















YANKEES LOST 7-0


----------



## ICEE

Well were far enough ahead of the Twins but how bout those walk off homers last night


----------



## Fargo

This past week, three players that Eric Wedge has refused to play regularly - Jason Michaels, Kelly Shoppach, and Ben Francisco - have hit game winning homers. But Wedge keeps playing Trot Nixon, who has one RBI in the month of June, and keeps waiting for the return of that other journeyman Delucci - unbelievable.


----------



## ICEE

Trot Nixon isnt any good he nees to play Micheals

THem CUbs are on a run


----------



## Fargo

Every time they slump, all Pinella has to do is kick an umpire and they'll start winning again.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Fargo

1-1/2 games ahead


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> 1-1/2 games ahead


COngratz your playing the Devil Rays


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Brewers forging ahead! 12-4 over the Cubbies







in that sewer of a park called Wrigley field! 
As a rookie, Ryan Braun is STUD! This guy hits everything!!!

In the Cubs fan's defense...that stupid, overgrown vine covered outfield wall has got to go! Baseball's are getting lost in shrubery!!!??? WTF??? Isn't their some kind of MLB rule against such stupidity? An outfield wall is no place for a FARKIN' garden!


----------



## ICEE

Serrapygo said:


> Brewers forging ahead! 12-4 over the Cubbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that sewer of a park called Wrigley field!
> As a rookie, Ryan Braun is STUD! This guy hits everything!!!
> 
> In the Cubs fan's defense...that stupid, overgrown vine covered outfield wall has got to go! Baseball's are getting lost in shrubery!!!??? WTF??? Isn't their some kind of MLB rule against such stupidity? An outfield wall is no place for a FARKIN' garden!


agreed the wall is supid and nees to go


----------



## Guest

Are you kidding? That was is what Wrigley is all about.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

DannyBoy17 said:


> Are you kidding? That was is what Wrigley is all about.


Stupidity?


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets took 3 out of 4 games from Philly....

I was really hoping for the sweep, but I am still happy with 3 wins... especially the day/night double header...


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets took 3 out of 4 games from Philly....
> 
> I was really hoping for the sweep, but I am still happy with 3 wins... especially the day/night double header...


Beltran tore up those 2 games


----------



## [email protected]°

Yeah... it's about friggin time he did something!!!

He has been teh SUCK for a while now...


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> 1-1/2 games ahead


COngratz your playing the Devil Rays
[/quote]

Congratz, you guys swept the Nationals and lost a series to the wretched Rangers.


----------



## ICEE

Ya he has

Andrew Miller needs to go back to minors for Tigers I think evry team in MLB has figured out he only has 1 pitch


----------



## ICEE

The Braves Marlins game today was crazy


----------



## Fargo

Yankees lost again.


----------



## ICEE

Mags,Placido,and Pudge starting


----------



## Fargo

still 1.5 games. Bonderman - you f*cker.


----------



## ICEE

I was pissed that Leeland would even risk putting Jones in


----------



## CichlidAddict

CichlidAddict said:


> Tigers will win 1 of 3


Fixed it for ya.








[/quote]
... And the prediction comes true ...


----------



## ICEE

CichlidAddict said:


> Tigers will win 1 of 3


Fixed it for ya.








[/quote]
... And the prediction comes true ...
[/quote]








BAd series


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers will win 1 of 3


Fixed it for ya.








[/quote]
... And the prediction comes true ...
[/quote]








BAd series
[/quote]

I enjoyed the series.


----------



## Guest

Alex Rios named to the All Star team


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Alex Rios named to the All Star team


Bonderman should be the last one in the AL


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Alex Rios named to the All Star team


Bonderman should be the last one in the AL
[/quote]

He and Fausto are the unsung pitchers for the AL, along with that guy Shields from Tampa Bay.


----------



## Guest

Sheilds and Bonderman definitely are not unsung! Atleast not on the baseball broadcasts. Fausto must be tho, because we never hear about him up here.


----------



## joey'd

do the jays suck this year?


----------



## ICEE

joey said:


> do the jays suck this year?


----------



## Fargo

Fausto is 9-4 now.


----------



## ICEE

A rod strained hammy


----------



## Fargo

Yankees/Twins is win/win. If Twins lose, they fall further back behind the Tribe; if Yankees lose, it's a great day altogether.


----------



## ICEE

Go Tigers SHeffs back


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Go Tigers SHeffs back


3 games.


----------



## ICEE

What can I say it was a good game


----------



## Fargo

I really thought it was over in the 11th, with bases loaded and 1 out. Mastney was in there on account that no one was left with all the injuries in the bullpen. I figured we'd conceded the game; and then Tigers miss homers by a few feet.


----------



## ICEE

Yup cant complain but I didnt like how the Tigers put Durbin in


----------



## Fargo

Who would you have put in? Indians smoke Jones almost every time. The lesson of that game is if you keep it close, anything can happen. You have to win outright.


----------



## ICEE

Well win tonight


----------



## Fargo

Against Cliff Lee, probably.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Against Cliff Lee, probably.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers win


----------



## ICEE

It wasnt Lee it was Westbrook who pitched tonight


----------



## Fargo

If it had been Lee, the score would have been 10-4. Amazing, Jones didn't choke.


----------



## Guest

Lee vs Halladay on Friday


----------



## ICEE

It was amazing his curveball was good though


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Lee vs Halladay on Friday


= Indians loss. The team is way too fatigued right now. They haven't had a day off in God knows how long.

Hey Coutl, when are you gunna start rubbing it in?


----------



## ICEE

Now

We are winning 7-3 in the 6th










Now

We are winning 7-3 in the 6th


----------



## ICEE

12-3 NOW STILL 6TH


----------



## Fargo

You knucklehead, you're watching the replay.


----------



## ICEE

Replay>> what was final score???


----------



## Fargo

12-3


----------



## ICEE

Well at least Verlander had a good day

Boston tommorow


----------



## ICEE

Dang Bonderman didnt get it screw Boston


----------



## ICEE

Tigers are winning Indians are losing


----------



## Fargo

Tie for 1st place. Indians pitching is falling apart; Tigers hitting is unstoppable.

I told you Cliff Lee would lose this game. He's got no game this year. They desperately need to raise that salary cap to the level of Detroit's, and in the meantime get some bullpen help.


----------



## ICEE

The Sheff is cooking up a lot of runs















Go Tigers

The Sheff is cooking up a lot of runs















Go Tigers


----------



## [email protected]°

My Mets are pissing me off!!!

We are so much better than we have been playing lately..

Injuries are killing us!!

Our left fielders are CURSED!!!

I am looking forward to seeing Lastings Millege make a return to the Bigs tho...

Many people don't like him, but I just have a feeling he can be a solid everyday player once he gets his attitude in check, and focus on his game...


----------



## ICEE

Lastings was the most hyped outfleder prospect like 1-2 years ago he should be good

Reyes is definately not MVP anymore

Lastings was the most hyped outfleder prospect like 1-2 years ago he should be good

Reyes is definately not MVP anymore


----------



## Fargo

Padres are taking the NL by default, unless the Mets remember they're the best team.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers in the 12th against Boston im scared


----------



## [email protected]°

METS in the bottom of the 17th up by 2....

One down...

LETS GO METS!!


----------



## [email protected]°

METS WIN!!!!


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers in the 12th against Boston im scared


I hate the Red Sox; they can't give Tribe any help. If Leeland is smart he'll make CC pitch 9 innings in the ALL-Star game.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers looing good Sheff is the man


----------



## Fargo

Tigers really are unbeatable when at the top of their game. Sweeping the Red Sox is no joke.


----------



## Guest

Fargo, do you consider last nights game a pitchers deul or a junk offense duel


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Tigers really are unbeatable when at the top of their game. Sweeping the Red Sox is no joke.


Yes but Nate didnt pitch that good


----------



## Guest

Since the beginning of the season, Ive always thought that Verlander - Bonderman - Robertson are the best top rotation in the league.

Tigers should trade for Burnett now







haha.


----------



## ICEE

Maybe Verlander Bonderman And Rogers Nate isnt that good

Tigers should trade for Alexis Rios


----------



## Guest

Rios? Haha, you owuld have to give up A LOT to get Rios. He's one of the best young players in the league because of his bat, but he's also got gold glove potential and a cannon for an arm. Hopefully Jays can lock him up long term.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Since the beginning of the season, Ive always thought that Verlander - Bonderman - Robertson are the best top rotation in the league.
> 
> Tigers should trade for Burnett now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.


With Rodgers back, the Tigers are the team to beat in the AL, although I thought the Angels had the best pitching until recently. Of the toop 3 teams, it's obviously the hottest most healthy team who will take the pennant. Could be any of the 3. The Indians will be lucky to get WC with Seattle on their ass with better pitching.


----------



## ICEE

Home run derby tonight


----------



## Guest

Go Rios!


----------



## Fargo

Who gives a f*ck about the all-star game?


----------



## [email protected]°

I do like watching the HR derby!!


----------



## ICEE

this homerun derby is boring


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> this homerun derby is boring


Agreed....


----------



## Guest

Rios


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rios


He was the only exciting one so far IMO


----------



## ICEE

Vlad


----------



## ICEE

Vlad Wins


----------



## Guest

Rios f'n rocked.

Hey Coult, Magglio was really hammerin them


----------



## ICEE

Hey Dannyboy 2nd is as good as last

Curtis Inge and Thames and Sheff are my fav player anyway


----------



## Guest

coutl said:


> Hey Dannyboy 2nd is as good as last
> 
> Curtis Inge and Thames and Sheff are my fav player anyway


The teams of Detroit have been teaching us all that for years


----------



## ICEE

so has Toronto

O ya Pistons won have Raptors Red wings have Maple Leafs??

ya so dont talk


----------



## Guest

I thought this was the MLB thread?


----------



## joey'd

top 2 posts ^^^^








go jays go?


----------



## ICEE

It is MLB thread


----------



## Liquid

jeter


----------



## ICEE

Liquid said:


> jeter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


NL is up 1-0 in 2nd


----------



## ICEE

2-1 top 6th American


----------



## ChilDawg

First ITPHR in history and now, Crawford hits one out, 3-1 AL.


----------



## ICEE

3-2 AL bottom 6 now


----------



## ICEE

AL wins now the Tigers can have home field


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> AL wins now the Tigers can have home field :rasp:


Didn't they have home field last year? - not to bring that up or anything.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> AL wins now the Tigers can have home field :rasp:


Didn't they have home field last year? - not to bring that up or anything.
[/quote]

Yes but this year we have more bats


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> AL wins now the Tigers can have home field :rasp:


Didn't they have home field last year? - not to bring that up or anything.
[/quote]

Yes but this year we have more bats
[/quote]

So give us one.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers are gonna get a pitcher in trade hopefully and indians should get a bat


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers are gonna get a pitcher in trade hopefully and indians should get a bat


we need 2 middle inning relievers and bat. We also need to dump Nixon, but WIAFI.


----------



## ICEE

Yes Nixon sucks Wedge is stupid to play him

I think u guys might get Gagne


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Yes Nixon sucks Wedge is stupid to play him
> 
> I think u guys might get Gagne


I'll believe Gagne when I see it. I wonder if Leeland would play a suck-ass player simply because his salary commanded it.


----------



## Guest

Who do the Indians have at short? Any good SS prospects?


----------



## ICEE

They have Peralta and hes sweet


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> They have Peralta and hes sweet


What are you talking about? Perralta is among the league leaders in SS errors. He's terrible on defense, which neutralizes his offense, which is streaky and listless. Most Indians fans admit he needs to go next year. Jays seem to have the best young SS.


----------



## ICEE

Well I think Jhonny is good his batting is sweet this year


----------



## Guest

Jays have the best young SS?! Who?


----------



## ICEE

Mcdonald isnt young


----------



## Guest

McDonald isnt all that good either







I still love him tho, hes a stud defensively.


----------



## ICEE

Ya hes always getting Web Gems


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Well I think Jhonny is good his batting is sweet this year


His batting average on the road is close to .200, and SS's supposed to be good on defense.


----------



## ICEE

Well Guillen is good


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Well Guillen is good


Yes, better than Perralta.  By the time the season is over, Perralta will be lower in BA and higher in errors.


----------



## ICEE

Probably

I cant wait till Cameron Maybin comes up from minors they call him the phenom at CF

Hey Fargo when does Andy Marte comeback hes supposed to be real good ???


----------



## Fargo

trade bait.


----------



## [email protected]°

WELL...

Part one of MLB 07 is over...

Hopefully my METS get back to the COMPLETE DOMINATION of the NL that they are capable of...

Pedro is due to return, so is Alou, and hopefully Perez and Chavez a lil later on...

From the interviews and press of late the team is feeling it too

Hopefully they pull the trigger and get back to where they belong!!!


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully all that u said doesnt happen


----------



## [email protected]°

Well the Mets put together win #1 after the mis season classic...

Lastings Milledge with the game winning run!!!

Sorry to see Julio Franco go, but he had a dam good run at 49 years old and still playing in the majors...


----------



## Fargo

Seattle seems unstoppable right now.


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Well the Mets put together win #1 after the mis season classic...
> 
> Lastings Milledge with the game winning run!!!
> 
> Sorry to see Julio Franco go, but he had a dam good run at 49 years old and still playing in the majors...


Ya me 2 although Julio might get picked up by another team


----------



## Fargo

Detroit still has their hands full with Seattle.









whoops.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Detroit still has their hands full with Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops.


they won tonight


----------



## Fargo

Tonight is Saturday, and they'll lose.


----------



## Liquid

yanks 9 games back...alot of hearts will be broken this year


----------



## [email protected]°

Well..

At least the Mets beat the Reds 3 games to 4...

YAY!! We won a series against THE WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE


----------



## ICEE

Go Tigers this month is gonna be tough tho to many road games


----------



## Fargo

Liquid said:


> Go Tigers this month is gonna be tough tho to many road games


Don't sweat it. In Aug and Sept the Tribe have mega road games, and they suck on the road. Tigers are better road team overall. I'm very worried.


----------



## Fargo

Detroit pitching? WTF!


----------



## Liquid

8


----------



## MONGO 

Liquid said:


> 8


7


----------



## Guest

Jays blow.


----------



## Fargo

Tribe blows. Yankees are 6 games back in WC, but they just aren't as good as Seattle.

Cubs only 3.5 games out.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Fargo said:


> Tribe blows. Yankees are 6 games back in WC, but they just aren't as good as Seattle.
> 
> Cubs only 3.5 games out.


That 3.5 Cubbie GB is making me a little nervous as a Brewers fan. I'm guessing this is a temporary flare up. They should self destruct soon. Capuano and Suppan seem to be getting their sh*t together again. A good outing by Capuano tonight in spite.


----------



## Fargo

I wouldn't consider the Cubs a temporary flare-up. Ever since Pinella kicked that umpire, they're one of the hottest teams in baseball.


----------



## hitler

Damn DBACKS sure hit a slump.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers win tonight


----------



## SERRAPYGO

hitler said:


> Damn DBACKS sure hit a slump.


Not really. They played Milwaukee pretty tough except for today's game. 10-1.


----------



## ICEE

Bonds


----------



## hitler

Serrapygo said:


> Damn DBACKS sure hit a slump.


Not really. They played Milwaukee pretty tough except for today's game. 10-1.
[/quote]

they sure are having a bad road trip tho... 7 straight loses i think it is.... they are doing well for such a young team.


----------



## Fargo

D-backs are playing well in general, but it's a tough division. NL is up for grabs. CUbs, Mets, Braves, Brewers, and the 3 in the West all have a chance.


----------



## ICEE

Braves


----------



## Fargo

Tampa Bay is my favorite team this weekend. 9-0 so far.


----------



## ICEE

^ Fairweather fan


----------



## [email protected]°

Jose Valentine just broke his tibia fouling a ball off his leg...

He is going to be done for the season...

Luckily we have Ruben Gotay as a backup 2nd base... he has been hitting well...

SUCKS for Valentine


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Brewers lose to SF and the stupid, surging Cubs gain another game. 2.5 back now! Brewers pitching sucked tonight as well as some more boneheaded moves by our manager.


----------



## ICEE

Brewers have no shot sory Serra Cubs are gonna win your division

Tigers are best team in basbeball


----------



## [email protected]°

The METS get it done in LA tonight~!!~!!!
Im drunk...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

coutl said:


> Brewers have no shot sory Serra Cubs are gonna win your division
> 
> Tigers are best team in basbeball


No shot? They've only been leading the division since baseball has started....yeah... "no shot". The Cubs will implode as usual.


----------



## ICEE

I meant without Ben


----------



## Fargo

How bout those Royals!!!


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> How bout those Royals!!!


The weather is changing


----------



## Fargo

Yankees tryin so hard.


----------



## ICEE

^ But no getting anywhere


----------



## Fargo

We'll know in the next month.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers lost last night


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> ^ But no getting anywhere :laugh:


What game were you guys watching?


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> ^ But no getting anywhere :laugh:


What game were you guys watching?








[/quote]

Beating KC isn't much to brag about....


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ^ But no getting anywhere :laugh:


What game were you guys watching?








[/quote]

Beating KC isn't much to brag about....
[/quote]

Oh really, tell that to the Tigers. The Yankees are up CLeveland's ass, with the Tribe facing many road games in the last 2 months.


----------



## thePACK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ^ But no getting anywhere :laugh:


What game were you guys watching?








[/quote]

Beating KC isn't much to brag about....
[/quote]

shh..don't tell that to mike mussina...you might hurt his feelings..tribe has a very good team...i don't have to no worry about them..this game is all about pitching and if the yankees can't update there pitching staff anytime soon..they wil be left out of the playoffs..cleveland has a pretty good pitching staff..yankees..well ya know ..they pavano'd out of late..


----------



## ICEE

Tribe sucks


----------



## Fargo

No, Westbrook and Lee suck - automatic losses for 2 members of the pitching staff. If that keeps up, they're done, since .500 ball will probably not secure a playoff spot.


----------



## Guest

I bet the Wild Card goes to an AL East team this year.


----------



## Fargo

Yankees or Seattle, unless Tribe makes an effective trade.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers lost the first out the double put are winning now this game is close


----------



## ICEE

f*ck

The Tigers were up 7-3 and then they lose 8-7 f*ck


----------



## Guest

Jays are 8 back of the wildcard


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jays are 8 back of the wildcard


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets rocked the Pirates tonight 8-4

John Maine had a 2 run homer!!!


----------



## hitler

Dbacks kicked the Marlins ass tonight... 2.5 games back in division...


----------



## ICEE

^ Orlando is sweet


----------



## Liquid

RAFAEL C said:


> ^ But no getting anywhere :laugh:


What game were you guys watching?








[/quote]

Beating KC isn't much to brag about....
[/quote]

this game is all about pitching and if the yankees can't update there pitching staff anytime soon..they wil be left out of the playoffs..cleveland has a pretty good pitching staff..yankees..well ya know ..they pavano'd out of late..
[/quote]

ooooohh im gonna have fun with this one come october







your cutting clemens and yang waay too short


----------



## Guest

Blue Jays have a great pitching staff, and thier bats aree finally waking up. I think we still have a shot.

We just won our fifth straight today


----------



## Fargo

7.5 out of WC; You are playing better though, but it's too hard a climb.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers are playing suck


----------



## JCraig

^^^ they will be alright they only had three home games in the last month and just had a crazy 5 game series with a double header they need a day off


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully Raburn can keep it up


----------



## JCraig

no doubt what is hitting a .490 something WOW!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

Ya Hessman is doing good 2

Tigers lost again


----------



## Fargo

disasterous week for Seattle, Detroit, and Cleveland. Cliff Lee is done as a starter. He's cost us his last 3 starts. NIce throw to 1st base to end the game for Tigers.


----------



## fassw22

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets rocked the Pirates tonight 8-4
> 
> John Maine had a 2 run homer!!!


sounds good but pirates rocked the mets 8-4 yesturday...music to my ears

teixeira is going to atlanta, mark my words


----------



## Guest

I want to get YUCK FANKEES on the back of my jersey :laugh:


----------



## JCraig

HAHA i like it.


----------



## ICEE

Do it


----------



## Fargo

Yankees will take wild card.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Yankees will take wild card.












Cuz Cleveland sucks so bad


----------



## ICEE

Bonds went deep like 20 mins ago


----------



## hitler

Dbacks win 7th straight... two straight game winning walk-off homers... 1 game back, I hope they continue this great play... I am hoping they get the wildcard!!!!


----------



## ICEE

hitler said:


> Dbacks win 7th straight... two straight game winning walk-off homers... 1 game back, I hope they continue this great play... I am hoping they get the wildcard!!!!


Steven Drew


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Yankees will take wild card.












Cuz Cleveland sucks so bad :laugh:
[/quote]

Tigers are on a hot streak as well. Could you anaylize the 9th inning error against the White Sox?


----------



## JCraig

thats alright they cant win them all they'll be just fine.


----------



## ICEE

Cleveland sucks


----------



## Fargo

Detroit's bullpen is prime time. I forgot what the score was today.


----------



## ICEE

Me 2 poor old Cleveland fans realize another year without playoffs


----------



## JCraig

detroits bull pin is having some major issues i mean WTF 7 runs in the bottom of the 8th i just dont get why they are having THESE kind of problems here latly


----------



## ICEE

J.C. said:


> detroits bull pin is having some major issues i mean WTF 7 runs in the bottom of the 8th i just dont get why they are having THESE kind of problems here latly


We better make a deal soon


----------



## JCraig

ya we should that and get zumaya and rodney back too!!!


----------



## ICEE

Tigers getting killed once again


----------



## ICEE

Yankees are looking good









Tigers and Indians lost that makes it a little beter


----------



## Fargo

Tigers pitching sucks; Indians batting sucks. Mariners and Yankees are going to pass one of them, probably Cleveland since you guys have more home games left. I will be Boston/Tigers(with BP move)/Angels/Yankees or Mariners.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers pitching does suck right now but hopefully well geet over it


----------



## joey'd

go jays go


----------



## ICEE

joey said:


> go jays go


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers pitching does suck right now but hopefully well geet over it


Who's Tata?


----------



## JCraig

idk maybe someone from AAA or we made a trade we'll see how he does tonight hes starting


----------



## ICEE

Tata is from Mud hens AAA and hes doing good for now 1-0 4th Tigers


----------



## Guest

The Jays have one of the best bullpens in the league. I wonder if they will make a deal with the Tigers.

Who do the Tigers have that throws Left?


----------



## JCraig

1-2


----------



## ICEE

Tigers kefty is Kenny Rogers and Mcay Mcbride they both suck

The jays shortstop is awsome at defense


----------



## Guest

Johnny Mac is the man.

McBride is in the pen right? We've got some good lefty bullpen help. I doubt they will trade to an AL team for some reason though.


----------



## ICEE

Hes always got web gems and I admire defense. I like playing defens better then hitting

Tigers need to Get John Guillen makes to many errors


----------



## Guest

Wow...Texiera trade to the Braves for Salty (one of the best prospects the league has seen in a long time).

Very interesting..


----------



## ICEE

I cant belive that either but then again the Braves need a first baseman and already have Mccann so its good trade I guess


----------



## Guest

Jays have soo many average-poor catching prospects...I wish they would upgrade that position.


----------



## ICEE

Pudge is getting old to for tigers


----------



## Guest

Yea but he's still an all-star :laugh: Zaun can barely stand up after each pitch.

We've got more outfield talent than any team in the league...maybe we should spread the wealth. Johnson is tradeable.


----------



## ICEE

Spread the wealth with trading Rios


----------



## Fargo

Looks like the new f*cker pitched well for the Tigers tonight. Mariners win again. Indians in denial over impending doom. Wedge sucks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Brewers are pissing me off! They can't win on the road for some stupid reason and now the stupid Cubs are knocking on the door.








I can't wait for football season. I need something new to be pissed off at!


----------



## ICEE

Cubs have been sparked by Lou

thats all they say on espn


----------



## Moondemon

Eric Gagné was traded to the Red Sox.. 
Great move for Boston !!


----------



## [email protected]°

SERRAPYGO said:


> Brewers are pissing me off! They can't win on the road for some stupid reason and now the stupid Cubs are knocking on the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for football season. I need something new to be pissed off at!


Glavine is going for 300 tonight in Milwaukee...

Going to be a good game....

Hopefully good for Glavine...


----------



## ICEE

I like glavine


----------



## Guest

Who the hell did Boston give up for Gagne?!


----------



## ICEE

whats happening trade wise Ive been to busy to watch espn


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> whats happening trade wise Ive been to busy to watch espn


Deadline is over...

Mets traded 2 minor leaguers for Luis Castillo

Honestly I thought we would be good with Gotay

Castillo did make a nice play, he made a diving catch to save a base hit..


----------



## ICEE

DO I really care about the mets


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> DO I really care about the mets


Prolly about as much as I care about the Tigers...


----------



## ICEE

I think that Angels are the team to beat after they kicked our ass


----------



## [email protected]°

Dam Mets are tied in the 13th inning and I WANNA GO HOME!!!

By the time we get thru post game and sportsnite its gonna be 2am

Not to mention we have to wait til the Giants game is over cause of asshole bonds...


----------



## JCraig

i think Mc Bride needs to be kicked in the balls tigers need to get that sh*t straightend out


----------



## ICEE

Ya hes just a fat short piece of sh*t! I cant take this bullpen sh*t


----------



## JCraig

im with ya mahn this is starting to really piss me off every freakin time they lose the damn game


----------



## ICEE

J.C. said:


> im with ya mahn this is starting to really piss me off every freakin time they lose the damn game


Im getting Pissed off at Leeland for putting him in, Chuck Henandez better teach his pitchers how to pitch sorry ass pitching coach


----------



## JCraig

thats what iv been saying why the hell is he putting him in what its been like ten games he has blown for us


----------



## ICEE

I think hes gotten altimers disease







he cant remember whos good


----------



## JCraig

i can believe it


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Yankees










PLEASE!!!

Yanks are going nowhere in 07...

Just accept it and stop embarrassing yourself...


----------



## ICEE

Yankees are better then Mets


----------



## Fargo

The NL wild card race is tight. 6 teams within 2.5 games.


----------



## ICEE

The braves will win it


----------



## JCraig

polanco with the mlb record of most consecutive games without an error


----------



## ICEE

Dont jinx it


----------



## hitler

Dbacks in first..... Hell yeah


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Yankees are better then Mets


PAHLEEEZE!!!!

Yanks aren't even gonna make the wild card this year...

The METS however have been in first place ALL SEASON!!


----------



## JCraig

ya the mets do have it together but i dont much care for em


----------



## Fargo

Yankees 2 out of WC. Cubs in first place. Yankees or Seattle will take 4th playoff spot. Detroit and Indians are imploding.


----------



## ICEE

JosE reyes my fav player


----------



## hitler

dbacks spanked the padres last night... lookin tough


----------



## ICEE

D backs


----------



## Guest

Jeff Francouer is hitting above .300? G'damn.


----------



## ICEE

Jose Reyes


----------



## Fargo

Madres 11 D-Backs 0. Here are the names we have in Cleveland for the Indians players not performing.

Travesty Hafner, or, Pron-K.
Casey Bleak
Rot Nixon, or Twat Nixon.
Little f****t(Mike Rouse)
Stagger Lee
The 3 Stooges(Front Office).


----------



## ICEE

Indians suck thats why


----------



## Defuser

Detroit has it locked up!


----------



## ICEE

I sure do hope so


----------



## fassw22

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Yankees are better then Mets


The METS however have been in first place ALL SEASON!!
[/quote]

if only that were true...braves were in first place in the begining of the season and theyll be there at the end when it counts...it doesnt matter how long a team is in first what matters is how many games in front they are and who is in first at the end of the season...and dont forget that the braves have the mets number this year (6 games to 3) those mets just cant seem to beat the braves, should be an interesting race as now the braves have drastically improved their team and they play the mets nine more times this year


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> Yankees are better then Mets


The METS however have been in first place ALL SEASON!!
[/quote]

if only that were true...braves were in first place in the begining of the season and theyll be there at the end when it counts...it doesnt matter how long a team is in first what matters is how many games in front they are and who is in first at the end of the season...and dont forget that the braves have the mets number this year (6 games to 3) those mets just cant seem to beat the braves, should be an interesting race as now the braves have drastically improved their team and they play the mets nine more times this year
[/quote]

Your Braves trades dont scare me....

We will be playing in October....


----------



## fassw22

maybe they should


----------



## Fargo

Tigers still imploding.


----------



## Liquid

theres no stopping the inevitable and come october, we're a whole different ball club


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Tigers still imploding.


Well get over it


----------



## SERRAPYGO

The Brewers keep losing. Except for one player, they can't hit their way out of a wet paper bag. Almost all of the pitchers have lost it. Our manager almost got his lights punched out by his own team...yeah, things are looking just great.


----------



## ICEE

LOu has sparked the Cubs


----------



## SERRAPYGO

coutl said:


> LOu has sparked the Cubs


F... the stupid Cubs, they'll self destruct...as usual.


----------



## ICEE

Go Braves


----------



## fassw22

BIG games coming up this week for the NL East...BIIIIIGG games

oh and by the way


----------



## ICEE

SERRAPYGO said:


> LOu has sparked the Cubs


F... the stupid Cubs, they'll self destruct...as usual.
[/quote]

I dont think they will this year


----------



## hitler

Dbacks are on fire.... 13 out of 15 games won... 5-1 on last road trip against Padres and Dodgers... I can see em going to the WS....


----------



## ICEE

TIgers are cold


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> LOu has sparked the Cubs


F... the stupid Cubs, they'll self destruct...as usual.
[/quote]

I dont think they will this year
[/quote]

Well Soriano just pulled his Quad....

Thats not gonna help thier chances.....


----------



## ICEE

Really I didnt know that


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> Really I didnt know that


It just happened like an hour ago against the Mets...


----------



## ICEE

Too bad for the Cubs


----------



## JCraig

tigers BOOOoooOOoooOO...............

not really but damn it!!!


----------



## MONGO 

LETS GO YANKEES!!!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


>


Laughing because the tigers are sucking after all the sh*t you talked a few months back.


----------



## ICEE

yup


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> yup


----------



## ICEE

thats right


----------



## [email protected]°

Glavine chalks up #300!!!

Cubs go down like a prom date...


----------



## ICEE

Glavine


----------



## fassw22

glavine and smoltz both concreted theyre spot in the hall of fame this year


----------



## ICEE

Smotlz will never get to 300


----------



## MONGO 

toronto sucks


----------



## ICEE

Agreed


----------



## Liquid

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO YANKEES!!!










BANGBANGBANGBANG.......BANG-BANG..


----------



## ICEE




----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

well, just got back from the tigers game and it was amazing...... 6-4, tigers won


----------



## Fargo

Yankees are playing like they could take anybody right now.


----------



## ICEE

Indians and TIgers are both playing like sh*t but both won tonight


----------



## fassw22

id be sweating if i were a red sox fan right now...im def not a yankee fan or any sort of a new york fan at all but you have to give them credit to get where they are now considering how they started out the season, very impressive...that should make for an interesting race

Smotlz will never get to 300

doesnt matter, hes the only pitcher with 200+ wins and 150+ saves...i hope smoltz and glav go into the hall the same year


----------



## ICEE

^ they just said that about the red sox fans on ESPN


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Indians and TIgers are both playing like sh*t but both won tonight


Drays are the cure for any slump.


----------



## fassw22

coutl said:


> ^ they just said that about the red sox fans on ESPN


haaha yea man one day i will be a newscaster on espn...only baseball though, any other sport i dont really know what im talking about but at least i would make it look good


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Yankees are playing like they could take anybody right now.


The dbacks is playing much better for a team half the salary cap the yankees have...

dbacks could take the Yankees


----------



## ICEE

GO TIGERS


----------



## [email protected]°

Asshole Bonds hit 756....


----------



## ICEE

that will be the news for the next month


----------



## joey'd

ok *ok*
Bluejays *bluejays* 
lets *lets*
play *play* ball

now you sing it















*ok *ok*
Bluejays *bluejays* 
lets *lets*
play *play* ball*


----------



## ICEE

Bluejays are worthless piece of shits


----------



## Guest

I love it, we're crewing over the Tigers by losin to the Yanks







MAAAAAAGLIO....MAGGGGGGLIO...YOU SUCK!


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> Bluejays are worthless piece of shits


----------



## ICEE

its true did you see their actions tonight ?


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> its true did you see their actions tonight ?


look i know we suck i dont need you rubbing it in my face, i love my jays i always will


----------



## Guest

Are you telling me you arent happy to see ARod get plunked?

Maybe its because I like hockey, but I have no problems with bench brawls.


----------



## ICEE

No I like A rod that Matt Stairs is an idiot


----------



## Guest

Haha you suck then. You dont like seeing a team clear the bench vs the Yankees? I mean, thats one reason you have to love having the Yanks in the league...they are followed by drama, and they employ 90% of the leagues drama queen crybabies.


----------



## ICEE

I hate the Yanks but like A rod


----------



## fassw22

i like ARod cause hes gonna break a record some asshole set tonight and he will do it the right way...on the other hand i hate him cause he plays for a team i despise...but all in all Hank Aaron will always be the homerun champ to me

how come Bake doesnt post anything after the braves beat the mets tonight? interesting


----------



## [email protected]°

Whadaya want me to say...

We blew it tonight....


----------



## ICEE

A met fan caught the ball


----------



## MONGO 

bluejays suck my balls


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> A met fan caught the ball


I know I love it!!

I bet we will have him in the studio for an interview within the next week...


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> bluejays suck my balls


thats cool the yankees suck your balls to


----------



## fassw22

im just curious...who in here thinks bonds did something fishy to get where hes at now?

i do


----------



## [email protected]°

Me too!!

I don't buy the "I just took what they gave me... I didn't know what it was" BS

He took Steroids which gave him an advantage!!!

Who the hell ever takes pills/shots that someone gives you without asking what exactly you are taking an why??

Never thought I'd say it but..

GO A-Rod!!!

He will beat Bonds eventually...


----------



## MONGO 

756*


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> Bluejays are worthless piece of shits


----------



## CichlidAddict

Aaron's record still stands.
Nice try Bonds, but your attempt is just a big asterisk *


----------



## GN121406

Citi feild is going to rock!!! Yankees are also remodeling their stadium. So like GO YANKEES!



fassw22 said:


> im just curious...who in here thinks bonds did something fishy to get where hes at now?
> 
> i do


Basically i think he gave the guy money to take the blame for his steroids crap


----------



## MONGO 

GN121406 said:


> Citi feild is going to rock!!! Yankees are also remodeling their stadium. So like GO YANKEES!


Yankees are building a new stadium also.


----------



## Guest

What are they goin to name the new stadium? I hope it isnt like most stadiums..."Pepsico Feild"..."Minuete Made Feild"....


----------



## ChilDawg

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Who the hell ever takes pills/shots that someone gives you without asking what exactly you are taking an why??


From what I understand, it's not likely that Bonds does.


----------



## ICEE

Bonds interview was so sucky


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> What are they goin to name the new stadium? I hope it isnt like most stadiums..."Pepsico Feild"..."Minuete Made Feild"....


steinbrenner owns that sh*t it'll stay Yankee Stadium


----------



## ICEE

Steinbrenner


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> Steinbrenner


aaaaawww you know you love him


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Guest




----------



## ICEE

How bout stop hitting him then


----------



## ChilDawg

HAH!


----------



## ICEE

ChilDawg said:


> HAH!


----------



## ChilDawg

That's what he alleges he yelled at Howie Clark.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## [email protected]°

ChilDawg said:


> That's what he alleges he yelled at Howie Clark.


Clark claimed he yelled "I got it"


----------



## ICEE

SO which one did he yell


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


>


:laugh:







:laugh: many many times I wish Torre would have grabbed a bullhorn, walked right up to a-rod and screamed this in his ear.


----------



## ICEE

Yankees getting crushed tonight


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I'm just dropping in here tonight to say, the Brewers suck! Stick a fork in 'em. I hate Ned Yost and so do most Brewer fans and probably their players. He's a prick!

GO BOSTON!


----------



## ICEE

theirs stil hope for the brewers

Boston is your 2nd team?


----------



## ChilDawg

Bake at 98.6° said:


> That's what he alleges he yelled at Howie Clark.


Clark claimed he yelled "I got it"
[/quote]

Which means Clark is probably correct...A-Rod is not above bush league moves. (Witness the pansy-ass half-hearted slap against the Sawx in the ALCS a few years ago).


----------



## SERRAPYGO

coutl said:


> theirs stil hope for the brewers
> 
> Boston is your 2nd team?


I guess so. Over the years I've paid more attention to the Red Sox than the Brewers. It must be the Yankees hatred in me.


----------



## ICEE

yankees hatred


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> yankees hatred


----------



## ICEE

joey said:


> yankees hatred











[/quote]

Bluejays suck 2


----------



## hitler

Dbacks dont suck....


----------



## ICEE

they suck their just getting lucky









their on fire right now


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> yankees hatred











[/quote]

Bluejays suck 2








[/quote]
i know this already although we did blow the yankees out of the water last night


----------



## ICEE

Ya that was great like 15-4 or something


----------



## hitler

coutl said:


> they suck their just getting lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their on fire right now


I am still uneasy because there is still 1 1/2 months left in the season and this damn NL west is toooooo close.


----------



## ICEE

Braves looked good tonight


----------



## fassw22

ATL


----------



## ICEE

MArk Texeria







on fire


----------



## Guest

Ankiel 3 run shot







That guy is too much.


----------



## ICEE

Roger Clemens suspended 5 games


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> yankees hatred











[/quote]

Bluejays suck 2








[/quote]
i know this already although we did blow the yankees out of the water last night















[/quote]
1 out of 3


----------



## ICEE

Yankees suck face it


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Yankees suck face it










The tables have turned... Detroit is losing and the Yanks are winning.


----------



## ICEE

well c what happenes in september


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> well c what happenes in september


We're not done with August.







We have 8 games with you coming up this month.


----------



## [email protected]°

Go Tigers....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Go Tigers....


Tigers are worthless pieces of sh*t...


----------



## Fargo

Yankees vs Indians for playoff positioning this weekend. If Indians pitching is not perfect, Yankees will destroy them.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Yankees vs Indians for playoff positioning this weekend. If Indians pitching is not perfect, Yankees will destroy them.










should be an enjoyable series.


----------



## Liquid

:laugh: why's clemens suspended for 5 games now?


----------



## Guest

5 games for a pitcher is nothing to talk about...so his next start gets pushed back a day or two, oh well.


----------



## ICEE

He still is an asshat


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> He still is an asshat


so are all mets fans..

..here you go 







gooo mets







..


----------



## ICEE

thats for the Yankees fans


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees win.. Boston loses.. Detroit loses.. it was a good night.


----------



## ICEE

it was bad


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> it was bad


Great start to the weekend.


----------



## ICEE

Hahah that Hughes does like promising though


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Hahah that Hughes does like promising though


That's a riot. Every pitcher in baseball sporting an ERA over 5 has looked promising against the Indians, who look like a single A team swinging for the picket fences. Nixon was DH 2nite - another classic Wedge blunder. Too bad for you the Tigers' pitching has imploded. I actually feel bad for them cuz at least they can score runs.


----------



## ICEE

Ya I agree Indians and Tigers suck right now


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Ya I agree Indians and Tigers suck right now


----------



## ICEE

Right now


----------



## Fargo

Right now the Yankees are the best team in baseball. The only thing that can prevent their making the playoffs is peeking too soon. They basically toyed with the Tribe last nigght.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Right now the Yankees are the best team in baseball. The only thing that can prevent their making the playoffs is peeking too soon. They basically toyed with the Tribe last nigght.


Peeking too soon? I think we peeked too late and like I told coutl now is the time to shine and make the playoffs in the coming months.







I sat back months ago and took abuse about how bad the yanks were doing but the tables are turning and yes coutl hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers will figure something out .. Im v afraid were going back to our losing ways


----------



## JCraig

ya i dont get it myself but they have to do something soon or they oare going to miss the playoffs which is sad.............note though they had way more injurys this year and they have come at the wrong time. i still believe but







dont know what to think anymore. i do think they will pull it off atleast for making the playoffs.


----------



## ICEE

Mccay Mcbried blows it evry time they need to release his ass


----------



## JCraig

i swear i said that a month ago


----------



## ICEE

I know you did


----------



## JCraig

so what do you think for real


----------



## ICEE

I dont know ye4t if were gonna make the playoffs.. Im just pissed at Leyland


----------



## JCraig

ya im leaning heavy on him too. WTF right..........


----------



## ICEE

RIGHT


----------



## hitler

Dbacks win again!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

^ Wish I could say that about the Tigers


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees winning... Tigers losing...


----------



## ICEE

yankees will slump soon


----------



## hitler

put another win in the win column for the Dbacks...

Dbacks are better then the Yankees... Just like the 2001 season!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

Brandon Webb is on fire. He has the best sinker in the game


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> yankees will slump soon










keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ICEE




----------



## MONGO 

Yanks win again.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers in 1st


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Tigers in 1st


AL Central







and thats only because we swept the Indians.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers are the best


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> Tigers are the best


Lies!


----------



## ICEE

and the Yankees are


----------



## Fargo

Yes, right now the Yankees are the best team in baseball with the best record since the break. They're only 4 out of first. Seattle, Angels, and Red Sox are a close second. The Tribe is about as good as KC, and the TIgers will make the playoffs but get killed if they don't fix their pitching.


----------



## JCraig

yankees wont even make the wildcard


----------



## Fargo

No, why should they. they're only averaging over 8 runs per game since the all star break and just swept a playoff contender this weekend by a combined score of 22-6. Pisada wasn't even playing this weekend. I hate them too, but they have the best hitting squad in the AMerican League.


----------



## ICEE

J.C. said:


> yankees wont even make the wildcard


thats what im talking about


----------



## fassw22

as much as i hate to say it, the yankees are gonna make the playoffs


----------



## ICEE

^









Hopefully the braves do


----------



## JCraig

yankees can hit yes but seatle is the team that will get the wildcard with thier pitching and some what above average hitting. seatle has been consistant all year yankees good now but wont hold up.


----------



## ICEE

JJ Puttz is awsome I agree seattle will get it


----------



## Liquid

J.C. said:


> yankees can hit yes but seatle is the team that will get the wildcard with thier pitching and some what above average hitting. seatle has been consistant all year yankees good now but wont hold up.


pfff you obviously don't know the Yanks post season, like I said







keep telling yourselves that..


----------



## ICEE

I will keep telling myslef that


----------



## Fargo

fassw22 said:


> yankees can hit yes but seatle is the team that will get the wildcard with thier pitching and some what above average hitting. seatle has been consistant all year yankees good now but wont hold up.


Yeah, either team could make it. It will be very tight. DO the Yanks and Seattle play each other I wonder. That would be some great baseball.


----------



## Fargo

Tigers losing 6-2. As terrible as the Indians are, they would still be tied for 1st if the Tigers lose tonight. I guess all the Tigers have to do though is score 2 runs to win on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## JCraig

Liquid said:


> Tigers losing 6-2. As terrible as the Indians are, they would still be tied for 1st if the Tigers lose tonight. I guess all the Tigers have to do though is score 2 runs to win on Tuesday and Wednesday.










isnt it sad!!!! i am still wondering what happened with both teams.


----------



## Liquid

J.C. said:


> Tigers losing 6-2. As terrible as the Indians are, they would still be tied for 1st if the Tigers lose tonight. I guess all the Tigers have to do though is score 2 runs to win on Tuesday and Wednesday.










isnt it sad!!!! i am still wondering what happened with both teams.
[/quote]

in the last decade the yanks made it to the world series 6 times, won 4 of them...tigers made it there once in 20 years.. and choked :laugh: ..who sucks??


----------



## Fargo

J.C. said:


> Tigers losing 6-2. As terrible as the Indians are, they would still be tied for 1st if the Tigers lose tonight. I guess all the Tigers have to do though is score 2 runs to win on Tuesday and Wednesday.










isnt it sad!!!! i am still wondering what happened with both teams.
[/quote]

Tigers have dog days of August pitching implosion. The Indians have a manager named Eric Wedge.


----------



## JCraig

Liquid said:


> Tigers losing 6-2. As terrible as the Indians are, they would still be tied for 1st if the Tigers lose tonight. I guess all the Tigers have to do though is score 2 runs to win on Tuesday and Wednesday.










isnt it sad!!!! i am still wondering what happened with both teams.

[/quote]

in the last decade the yanks made it to the world series 6 times, won 4 of them...tigers made it there once in 20 years.. and choked :laugh: ..who sucks??
[/quote]

i would f*cking hope they would do that good with a 200 mill sallary cap. and for the tigers to come from last place then to the world series is pretty damn good.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers pitching sucks again


----------



## JCraig

whats new...................... man we need rogers, and zumaya back


----------



## ICEE

we need a whole new bullpen


----------



## JCraig

its not good but not that bad


----------



## ICEE

the pen are you kiiding me?

the startes are good but the pen sucks


----------



## JCraig

ya thats what i was saying lol i just included everyone


----------



## ICEE

Magglio struck out 3 times in one game for the first time in awhile


----------



## JCraig

ya probably caused he got two homers in one game the other day lol j/k its turning out to be a real up hill battle


----------



## ICEE

Placido record for most games without an error


----------



## JCraig

ya i seen that but that dont get us wins lol


----------



## ICEE

Its still a record though

and not commiting errors does get us winss


----------



## Guest

I dont know...Offense will come and go, but their pitching is below average. Pitching is the key to success long term, I dont feel the Yanks have it.


----------



## ICEE

STeve Phillips said Yankees and Mets wont make the playoffs

and if you guys dont know who steve phillips is hes on baseball tonight


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees win again.


----------



## ICEE

Yankees suck at life


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Yankees suck at life


Thats why we all take you seriously.


----------



## ICEE

thanks


----------



## fassw22

who do you think will win the NL central?

i dont think the brew crew will be able to hold off the cubs as long as they can keep it up (which i hope they dont)

STL looks really shaky and streaky but they might be able to do what they did last year and come out of no where to suprise you


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> STeve Phillips said Yankees and Mets wont make the playoffs
> 
> and if you guys dont know who steve phillips is hes on baseball tonight


Absolute BS!!!

Mets will win the division and go all the way!!!

I could care less about what he and baseball tonight have to say..

I believe in my team!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> STeve Phillips said Yankees and Mets wont make the playoffs
> 
> and if you guys dont know who steve phillips is hes on baseball tonight


Absolute BS!!!

Mets will win the division and go all the way!!!

I could care less about what he and baseball tonight have to say..

I believe in my team!!
[/quote]
QFT


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> STeve Phillips said Yankees and Mets wont make the playoffs
> 
> and if you guys dont know who steve phillips is hes on baseball tonight


Well, I guess it's settled. The Yankees play Seattle at home in early September. We'll see who's the better team by then. Meanwhile, the Yankees have like 8 games remaining with the Tigers: The best hitting vs a worn out pitching staff. I'd say the odds are in the Yankees favor.


----------



## fassw22

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets will win the division and go all the way!!!


the mets MIGHT win their division but they ARE NOT a championship team


----------



## Liquid




----------



## Fargo

Tigers going to beat Indians. Bonderman looks like a new man tonight facing a Single A hitting squad


----------



## ICEE

I havnt watched it hopefully they win


----------



## JCraig

YA BABY!!!!!!!! mag with a three run homer


----------



## ICEE

awsome news


----------



## MONGO 

Phil Rizzuto died and the Yankees lost.


----------



## fassw22

too bad about the Rizzuto part


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> awsome news


Game was tied in bottom of 9th, Tribe has man on 2nd with no outs, and Wedge doesn't bunt him over to 3rd. Then everyone strikes out. Pathetic. Detroit tried to hand the game over, so Leyland must have said, "okay bitches, you suck that bad, now we'll pound your asses."


----------



## JCraig

granderson saved the game in the 8th so idk tigers win thats all i care about


----------



## ICEE

I dont think Leyland would say pound em bitches hes too old to say that


----------



## Liquid

RockinTimbz said:


> Phil Rizzuto died and the Yankees lost.


"I'll never forget September sixth nineteen-fifty. I got a letter threatening me, Hank Bauer, Yogi Berra and Johnny Mize. It said if I showed up in uniform against the Red Sox I'd be shot. I turned the letter over to the FBI and told my manager Casey Stengel about it. You know what Casey did? He gave me a different uniform and gave mine to Billy Martin. Can you imagine that! Guess Casey thought it'd be better if Billy got shot." -Phil Rizzuto


----------



## ICEE

He was the best ss ever for NY even tho I hate them


----------



## JCraig

so far im diggin the new pitcher for the tigers


----------



## ICEE

which one? I havnt watched TV in 2 days im so busy with school

im supposed to be typing a paper right now


----------



## JCraig

im not sure on the name ill try to get it but its his first big league game


----------



## ICEE

Ok try to get it


----------



## JCraig

Jair Jurrjens, 1-0 so far tigers lead


----------



## ICEE

Ill try and catch some of it


----------



## JCraig

DO IT!!!!!!!!! screew that paper lol


----------



## ICEE

lmao I have to do it


----------



## JCraig

im sure you do :rasp:


----------



## ICEE

I do


----------



## JCraig

chill granderson should get the gold glove he just made one hell of a catch


----------



## ICEE

Just checked Tigers are losing


----------



## ICEE

tigers didnt look good tonight


----------



## fassw22

you guys hear about jose offerman...he got hit by a pitch in a minor league game and charged the mound with his bat...he swung and hit the pitcher in the hand and on the follow through of the swing he hit the catcher in the head...the pitcher had a finger broken and the catcher had a concussion...offerman is being charged with two counts of assault...just thought id bring it up


----------



## joefish219

i did not hear about jose offerman but i def will look into it.

did you hear the whitesox lost a valuable part of their line up.... it is called their offense. anybody see it because has been missing for a while now


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> you guys hear about jose offerman...he got hit by a pitch in a minor league game and charged the mound with his bat...he swung and hit the pitcher in the hand and on the follow through of the swing he hit the catcher in the head...the pitcher had a finger broken and the catcher had a concussion...offerman is being charged with two counts of assault...just thought id bring it up


We (SNY) were all over it!!!

There was no video, only stills...

Pretty F'ed up!!

They say they are gonna ban him from baseball FOREVER....


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> tigers didnt look good tonight


Fausto is new Indians ace. If Cleveland knew how to score he'd have 17 wins right now. Good luck against the Yankees.


----------



## JCraig

Fargo said:


> tigers didnt look good tonight


Fausto is new Indians ace. If Cleveland knew how to score he'd have 17 wins right now. Good luck against the Yankees.
[/quote]

thanks we got our four top starter for em so we'll see what happens


----------



## ICEE

If the top starter can perform well


----------



## Fargo

J.C. said:


> tigers didnt look good tonight


Fausto is new Indians ace. If Cleveland knew how to score he'd have 17 wins right now. Good luck against the Yankees.
[/quote]

thanks we got our four top starter for em so we'll see what happens
[/quote]

It doesn't matter, cuz the Indians can't hit. Mussina's already given up 6 2nite but Indians couldn't get more than 1 run off him.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers 8-3 in the 8th


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Tigers 8-3 in the 8th


Just goes to show how bad the Tribe is losing 3 straight to the Yankees who have average pitching.

What's up with the Met's bullpen? 
And how about Cards - only 2.5 games behind the Brewers.


----------



## JCraig

the tribe isnt much to worrie about sh*t this time last year they were 20+ games behind. tigers bullpin has improved and will get stronger in the next couple weeks, the bats are hitting so all is looking well.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers







were hitting tonight


----------



## JCraig

they looked like the tigers im used to seeing


----------



## ICEE

Yup

And I actually had my homework done from school so I can watch


----------



## JCraig

well you picked a good one to watch hope it continues thru this series


----------



## ICEE

yup great game espeecially agaisnt yanks


----------



## Fargo

Be real though, Tigers will have to score 10 runs on the night that Bonderman pitches.


----------



## ICEE

^ he will do better hopefully


----------



## hitler

Dbacks won AGAIN and won their 8th consecutive series.... They are the hottest team in the NL... The next three games are big ones... they play the braves... Game one is going to be sweet... I hope brandon Webb continues is streak of no runs scored. if he pitches all 9 innings he will be at 43 straight inning pitched... I believe the record is either 49 or 59 straight innings....


----------



## ChilDawg

59 consecutive innings, Orel Hershiser, 1988. The old record, incidentally, was also held by a Dodger...Don Drysdale once had "only" 176 consecutive outs without allowing a run.

http://www.diamondfans.com/history-hershiser1988.html
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FC...62/ai_100961681


----------



## [email protected]°

hitler said:


> Dbacks won AGAIN and won their 8th consecutive series.... They are the hottest team in the NL... The next three games are big ones... they play the braves... Game one is going to be sweet... I hope brandon Webb continues is streak of no runs scored. if he pitches all 9 innings he will be at 43 straight inning pitched... I believe the record is either 49 or 59 straight innings....


I hope they beat the braves too...

The braves are the only team the Mets can't seem to beat this year...


----------



## Fargo

Robertson for Detroit tonight. You'll need 10 runs tonight too.


----------



## JCraig

hes been good latly so we'll see really the games come down to how the bullpin is going to do they are the ones that blow the lead for us


----------



## Fargo

I think Yankees got too lax playing the Indians.


----------



## JCraig

idk baltimore came in and hurt em too


----------



## ICEE

Tigers gonna win tonight


----------



## JCraig

rain delay sucks!!


----------



## JCraig

cant believe they cut C,Mo i know he was in a slump but damn to cut him.


----------



## ICEE

Glad they cut him.. Maybin is called up now he is the phenom


----------



## Fargo

How'd the Tigers do tonight? I know that the Indians did all they could to get 2 runs against Cy Jackson of the DevilRays.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers lost. they comitted errors and could hit


----------



## Fargo

With Yankees and Tigers probably splitting, the Indians couldn't have gotten a better time for 4 games against the Drays. National League WC race has 6 teams within 3.5 games.


----------



## ICEE

well Boston isnt going anywhere










Evry time I have seen Gagne come in for relief at Boston they lose the game.. he sucks


----------



## hitler

42 innings pitched for Webb... two more games and he will have the record... I hope he can do it.
Dbacks are on a tear.... Braves couldnt hit anything off of Webb.


----------



## ICEE

Ya Webb is amazing


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> well Boston isnt going anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evry time I have seen Gagne come in for relief at Boston they lose the game.. he sucks


Gag-me has learned that it's alot easier to shut teams down in Texas with no pressure. Boston press will murder him.

Indians face Cy Hammel with the 6.63 ERA tonite. Look for a pitchers duel. How's Detroit doing today?


----------



## ICEE

they lost


----------



## Fargo

Tigers pitching is totally falling apart.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Fargo said:


> Tigers pitching is totally falling apart.


Brewers too. Mind if I share in your misery?


----------



## Fargo

I'm glad about the Tigers pitching.







Bonderman today:


----------



## MONGO 

Tigers are worthless pieces of sh*t.


----------



## hitler

Did anyone watch that ass-whoopin the Dbacks did to the Braves last night.... Dbacks pitching making the braves look silly.


----------



## ICEE

TIgers gonna win today


----------



## Fargo

Haven't gotten their stroke on Wang just yet.


----------



## ICEE

just did


----------



## Fargo

When will Torre PULL Wang.


----------



## ICEE

Inge sucks at hitting and he made and error


----------



## Fargo

Yes, he sucks. Is Sheffroid back? Haffroid is back with the Indians, but he's slumping I guess because he just got married and probably had to cut down on the Roids so he could have sex. Now he sucks.


----------



## [email protected]°

The Mets swept the Nationals....

Bout time they started scoring runs... the offense has been sh*t lately...


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> TIgers gonna win today


----------



## ICEE

yup they lost


----------



## fassw22

Fargo said:


> Haven't gotten their stroke on Wang just yet.


haaha you said stroke on wang...


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> yup they lost


----------



## Fargo

Tigers pitching should rebound tommorrow.


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> Tigers pitching should rebound tommorrow.


yeah when they're not playing the Yankees


----------



## JCraig

well leyland said they suck right now and for anyone to think other wise are only lieing to themselfs


----------



## Fargo

Liquid said:


> Tigers pitching should rebound tommorrow.


yeah when they're not playing the Yankees :laugh:
[/quote]

Any team playing the Indians sees an improvment in their pitching. The Tribe are the most poorly managed team in all of baseball. As far as the Yankees, if they make the playoffs, Torre should get manager of the year hands down, since Hargrove left Seattle. Also, they should try to get Shields from Tampa Bay in the off-season. That dude can pitch real well.


----------



## ICEE

Anyone impressed with Maybin?


----------



## JCraig

ya i am he had three first in one game first mlb hit first mlb homerun and first mlb hit by pitch lol good show but we'll see.


----------



## ICEE

I like how hes so fast

he should be in center filed though


----------



## JCraig

i disagree granderson should have center hes more of a seasoned player for that position


----------



## ICEE

I mean next year


----------



## JCraig

lol you should of said that first. then where should granderson play.


----------



## ICEE

get rid of hiss ass


----------



## JCraig

hell no man your crazy give one good reason why. that is one of the best fielding and hitting players.


----------



## Fargo

Granderson' catch last Tuesday saved the game for Detroit against Cleveland. You don't get rid of players like that.


----------



## ICEE

You do when theirs a supposed phenom that plays the same position


----------



## JCraig

granderson is that


----------



## [email protected]°

YAY!!
THE YANKEES LOST!!

Now I can go home!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

What would your fantasy team look like? 5 pitchers and one player per position + DH.

Pitching:

Webb
Halladay
Santana
Hernandez
Bedard

1st: Morneau

2nd: Utley

SS: Reyes

3rd: Chipper

C: Russ Martin

RF: Rios

CF: Ichiro

LF: Holliday

DH: ARod


----------



## fassw22

B.Webb
T.Hudson
J.Santana
F.Hernandez
C.Hamels

C - Pudge

1B - A.Pujols

2B - A.Soriano

SS - H.Ramirez

3B - C.Jones

LF - C.Crawford

CF - K.Griffey JR

RF - M.Ordonez

DH's are for baseball impurests


----------



## Guest

Hanley Ramirez...good call.


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> Tigers pitching should rebound tommorrow.


yeah when they're not playing the Yankees :laugh:
[/quote]

Any team playing the Indians sees an improvment in their pitching. The Tribe are the most poorly managed team in all of baseball. As far as the Yankees, if they make the playoffs, Torre should get manager of the year hands down, since Hargrove left Seattle. Also, they should try to get Shields from Tampa Bay in the off-season. That dude can pitch real well.
[/quote]

they'll make it, and if they don't it'll be sad to see torre go but mattingly needs to take his place


----------



## Fargo

What did I say? Indians are the remedy for any ailing pitching staff. 1Fuckin hit against a AA call up!! LMFAO. At least when I root for the Phillies I can blame the bullpen.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers beat Indians


----------



## Fargo

Indians beat themselves off.


----------



## ICEE

No the rookie outpitched your worthless hitting team


----------



## [email protected]°

The Mets are starting to really come around...

Tonights walk off win reminded me of last years team!!!


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> No the rookie outpitched your worthless hitting team


You talk smack after your team loses 3 out of 4 to the Yankees and then faces a AA club. Please, wait till the rookie pitches against the Yankees: They'll bring you Tigers fans back to earth. I can't help it if the Indians have the worst manager in baseball. You beat a hopeless team by getting 3 hits off a great pitcher. Now if you're smart, you'd try to go get him for next year.


----------



## JCraig

he did pitch to the yankees already they lost but it wasnt his falt the damn bullpin losed it soo......... hes good. plus that atleast they won a game against the yankees and didnt get sweeped. well see when they come here friday. we have are bullpin back and heathy snd they are looking really good and that was the problem the whole time was the bullpin but hopefully no longer.


----------



## fassw22

im just wondering how many of you guys watch the little league world series? and if so who are you rooting for this year?

im lucky enough to live in williamsport where the games are played...theyre only like 5 minutes away from my house...i think texas has a good shot of taking it all


----------



## JCraig

iv watched a little but not enough to see who has the edge.


----------



## Fargo

J.C. said:


> he did pitch to the yankees already they lost but it wasnt his falt the damn bullpin losed it soo......... hes good. plus that atleast they won a game against the yankees and didnt get sweeped. well see when they come here friday. we have are bullpin back and heathy snd they are looking really good and that was the problem the whole time was the bullpin but hopefully no longer.


How did JJ pitch against Yankees. He debuted against the Tribe last Wednesday and pitched last night (Tuesday). You're telling me he pitched 3 times in one week. Do you have him confused with someone else?


----------



## JCraig

no your right my bad i thought it was the yankees, i was a day off.


----------



## Fargo

Honestly, I hope the kid shuts the Yankees down, but I doubt he will having not even pitched in AAA. The Tribe's bats are terrible. Yet while we're on the subject, how does a AA call-up allow 1 hit while the Tribe has already scored 4 against Verlander? It's gotta be coaching and scouting. That's gotta be a record for a AA call up.


----------



## JCraig

ya if he continues that is pretty awsome. sh*t his pitch count was in the high 60's in the 6th inning i mean come on who does that.......


----------



## fassw22

i think youre under estimating AA ball players...even if its not AAA or the MLB its still a professional league


----------



## Fargo

He may be a professional but the chance of that happening are rare. That may have been a first.


----------



## ICEE

Tigers play sh*t tonight


----------



## Fargo

They still have a chance.


----------



## ICEE

definatley not with guillen battting


----------



## ICEE

and the Tigers lost


----------



## Fargo

Tribe still in 1st place.


----------



## ChilDawg

Rangers 30, Baltimore 3. First time in 110 years that 30 was scored...the Rangers had 29 hits, knocked the Orioles down to 11th in the AL in ERA (from 7th) and set their team record for runs in a doubleheader...BEFORE THE END OF THE FIRST GAME. Congrats the O's manager for being reupped for next year before this game...he probably should've been fired by the end of it!


----------



## JCraig

now that would of been a good game to watch lol what is that two run a hit.........


----------



## Fargo

One of the relievers threw 69 pitches.


----------



## JCraig

come again??????? WOW thats a 1/2 of a game worth


----------



## Fargo

For a reliever that's like 3 games. Dude gave up nine runs.


----------



## JCraig

lol ya no sh*t three games lmao..............well 9 out of 30 aint bad


----------



## hitler

webbs steak came to a end tonight.. oh well these streaks can play head games on the player... Now he can focus on helping the dbacks to a NL west title and hopefully a WS win also.


----------



## [email protected]°

Just too much as B-more announced the interim coach the MAIN coach for the team and next season...

Maybe he will get lucky and "Major League 4" will be based on his team....

OK... I'm drunk and cant type anymore...
\\\

i will check in tomorrow....


----------



## Fargo

Texas 9 Baltimore 7, just to add insult to injury.


----------



## Fargo

Tigers very much falling apart. Yankees







coming to town.


----------



## ICEE

Zumaya sucked


----------



## JCraig

ya tigers are done for this year.


----------



## MONGO 

Tigers are done.


----------



## Fargo

I don't know. I smell a classic end of season Cleveland choke job. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## ICEE

Dont give up yet JC


----------



## Fargo

Take 3 of 4 this weekend and you're right back in it.


----------



## ICEE

We need new shortstop Im tired of Guillen


----------



## JCraig

i wish the game didnt get rain delayed


----------



## ICEE

we proabably would have just lost


----------



## JCraig

well i think its stil on they are going to play at 11


----------



## JCraig

the game is on go tigers??


----------



## ICEE

just got back from walking dog and the yanks already have 2 onin the 1st


----------



## JCraig

they pulled out. do you live in michigan if so did you get hit by that wicked storm!!


----------



## ICEE

close to michigan and nope didnt get hit but it rained a lot and got very dark

Pudge had a great throw


----------



## JCraig

ya man we got rocked up here can go anywhere freeway are flooded its a mess.

hell ya he did we'll see they NEED to win for my sake lol

there we go mag baby two run homer


----------



## ICEE

ya mags









Where are ya at? location wise


----------



## JCraig

roseville like 10 mins north of the D


----------



## ICEE

lol my grandma is at the casino .. she said something about floods.. is the highway flooded????


----------



## JCraig

ya but im not sure for down town i would think so not bad to be shut down but the streets and freeways always hold water after a really good rain fall down there but my area you cant even get on the freeway something like 130,000 people without power there were tornados like 10 miles from my house i got lucky


----------



## ICEE

2-1 now


----------



## JCraig

DAMN IT!!!!!!! i hate miller have i ever said that pitch count already in the 60's in the freakin third WTF


----------



## Fargo

Yankees lose. Seattle's taking WC.


----------



## fassw22

coutl said:


> We need new shortstop Im tired of Guillen


haaha i bet he changed your mind last night


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Fargo

I think Bonderman's arm is going to fall off.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> I think Bonderman's arm is going to fall off.










Hes terrible


----------



## Fargo

He used to be great, but you never know with pitchers. Poor Detroit needs a miracle. They couldn't get their stroke on Wang. Cubs/Diamondbacks series very good.


----------



## ICEE

Detroit won today


----------



## Fargo

Here's another way of saying it:

*YANKEES LOST*!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

And....My Brewers suck!

Way back, early in this thread, somebody siad, " The Brewers will go back to being themselves". How right you were!








Ned Yost!


----------



## fassw22

SERRAPYGO said:


> And....My Brewers suck!
> 
> Way back, early in this thread, somebody siad, " The Brewers will go back to being themselves". How right you were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ned Yost!


how is it ned yosts fault? the only thing he can do is sit back and manage whats on the field...you need to blame the players before you blame the management...and besides this was the brewers best year in a long while...just be happy that they got where they are now which is in a post season race...not sure if theyll make it but at least they are competing


----------



## SERRAPYGO

fassw22 said:


> And....My Brewers suck!
> 
> Way back, early in this thread, somebody siad, " The Brewers will go back to being themselves". How right you were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ned Yost!


how is it ned yosts fault? the only thing he can do is sit back and manage whats on the field...you need to blame the players before you blame the management...and besides this was the brewers best year in a long while...just be happy that they got where they are now which is in a post season race...not sure if theyll make it but at least they are competing
[/quote]
You answered your own question. "The only thing he can do is sit back and manage what's on the field". 
There's a ton of young talent on this team and this numbnut doesn't know what to do with it. He leaves spent pitchers in the game way beyond their use. In key situations he pinch hits with guys batting .200, he's short and rude with the media. Dealing with the media is part of his job and he folds under pressure and his responses are often caustic. Plus, it's my feeling that the team hates him....case in point, the dugout fight he got into with the players. Players squabble amongst each other all the time, but how often is a squabble initiated by the manager? .... It never should be! 
IMO, the players have given up and are languishing on Ned Yost. The guy is a prick!


----------



## Fargo

I agree. It's the natural human tendency to only do what you have to to earn a check. The manager has to light a fire in the players to get them to achieve beyond their paychecks. He sets the line-ups, calls the pitching changes, calls the pinch-hitters, and a bunch of other intangibles. The general opinion is that in the National league the manager is responsible for the outcome of , on average, 10 games, either way. That's why the Cubs are so much better this year and the Cards have a chance. The Brewers really should be taking that division.


----------



## Guest

Brewers have a good young team. They will have a few more years before the contracts start popping up and the team gets pieced out.


----------



## hitler

Dbacks win the series aginst the gay Cubs.


----------



## Fargo

Mets vs. Diamondbacks would be a great series. THe Cubs are anything but gay. They're vastly improved with a psycho manager.


----------



## fassw22

im just saying its mostly up to the players with what happens in the game...the team isnt performing period...even if you have the best manager around with a crappy ball club doesnt mean the team is going to compete and the same is true for the other way, if you have a crappy manager and a really good ball team its not like that team is doomed until they get a new guy in...you also have to remember that before ned yost got the job as manager he was a bench coach on the atlanta braves...theres a pretty big difference between a manager and a bench coach...give him time...and as for the brewers, the players need to do better if they want to go anywhere


----------



## Fargo

Unfortunately the only cure for an inexperienced manager is experience. It's a tough job, and early on there's going to be costly mistakes.


----------



## Fargo

Yankees are getting smoked!!!!


----------



## ICEE

By who?


----------



## hitler

this 4 game series against the Padres is a big series for the Dbacks... Dbacks need to dominate


----------



## fassw22

yea im rooting for the dbacks right now too because i need the padres to lose...after this series ill hate them again though


----------



## MONGO 

Wild Card

Seattle 73 56
New York 72 59 
Detroit 71 60 
Minnesota 67 64


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Wild Card
> 
> Seattle 73 56
> New York 72 59
> Detroit 71 60
> Minnesota 67 64


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees win!... where is everyone now?


----------



## Fargo




----------



## fassw22

where were you earlier this year?


----------



## MONGO 

fassw22 said:


> where were you earlier this year?


Ive been here since the beginning







and Yankees win again!


----------



## Fargo

Wow, now it looks like the Yankees might actually make it.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Wow, now it looks like the Yankees might actually make it.


I dont think we will take 1st place but we will get the Wild Card.


----------



## fassw22

yea ive known that for a little while now...the mariners are a good team but they cant hold off the run the yankees made...they havent been as hot as they were but i would never count the yankees out


----------



## MONGO 

Boston is mopping the floor with everybody it makes us look bad when we are still doing pretty good. We are doing better than some of the first place teams in the other divisions.


----------



## Fargo

Actually now you're not. Cleveland and the Angels have better records than the Yankees. In head to head, Yankees own the Indians, but the Angels own the Yankees.


----------



## MONGO 

You have Cleveland in 1st place with almost the same record so far as the Yankees but we are 6 games behind Boston in 2nd place because they are destroying the competition... except the last 2 games.







The Angels are kickin some ass too.


----------



## Fargo

Phillies sweep Mets.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Phillies sweep Mets.


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees sweep Boston.


----------



## Fargo

Indians win 6 straight.







How many games out are the Kittens?


----------



## MONGO 

Coutl nowhere to be seen now.









4 and a half games behind the Indians and 3 games behind... the Yankees for the wild card.


----------



## MONGO 

Where are all the Toronto fans that were in this thread?


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Coutl nowhere to be seen now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 and a half games behind the Indians and 3 games behind... the Yankees for the wild card.


Hey, I'm still here after getting swept by our arch rival!!

We REALLY need to open a can of whoopass on the Braves this weekend.....


----------



## MONGO 

I didnt say anything about you.







New York fans are always supporting their team whether they win or lose.


----------



## Fargo

All right, I'm sticking by my pick of the Angels to win the WS. Boston is great on paper, but if things remain the same, they'll play NY in the 1st round, which equals choke. Angels beat Indians or Tigers and they seem to own the Yankees.


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> I didnt say anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York fans are always supporting their team whether they win or lose.


I havnt had the chance to rub the 16-0 in your face








Yankees suck


----------



## Fargo

Coutl must be a loyal Detroit fan if he roots for the Lions.


----------



## fassw22

RockinTimbz said:


> Coutl must be a loyal Detroit fan if he roots for the Lions.


haahaaahaaa


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> I didnt say anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York fans are always supporting their team whether they win or lose.


I havnt had the chance to rub the 16-0 in your face








Yankees suck
[/quote]
Tigers are trailing off into the abyss with the rest of the shitbags... tell the blue jays I said hi.


----------



## Liquid

RockinTimbz said:


> I didnt say anything about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York fans are always supporting their team whether they win or lose.


I havnt had the chance to rub the 16-0 in your face








Yankees suck
[/quote]
Tigers are trailing off into the abyss with the rest of the shitbags... tell the blue jays I said hi.








[/quote]

I love it when they cry







I don't know which one I love more, Yankees suck or







blah blah whaaa steinbrenners whaaaaa checkbook ramble oh well ramble ramble theres always next year







..


----------



## Fargo

Ramble Ramble, D-Rays 9 Yankees 1.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets swept the Braves which further confirms what I allready knew...

The Phillys got lucky!!!


----------



## hitler

the braves are in a bad slump.


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets swept the Braves which further confirms what I allready knew...
> 
> The Phillys got lucky!!!


No, some teams just own other teams. Lucky for the Mets, the Phillies will probably not make the playoffs. It's just like Baltimore is terrible, but they give the Yankees hell. Texas is terrible, but they give the Angels hell. Go figure how Philly could sweep the Mets and lose a series to the Marlins. IF you look at the standings, what separates the Mets and Phillies is Philly's awful first month of April. Since then the teams have played pretty much the same record, staying about 4 games apart on average.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Mets swept the Braves which further confirms what I allready knew...
> 
> The Phillys got lucky!!!


No, some teams just own other teams. Lucky for the Mets, the Phillies will probably not make the playoffs. It's just like Baltimore is terrible, but they give the Yankees hell. Texas is terrible, but they give the Angels hell. Go figure how Philly could sweep the Mets and lose a series to the Marlins. IF you look at the standings, what separates the Mets and Phillies is Philly's awful first month of April. Since then the teams have played pretty much the same record, staying about 4 games apart on average.
[/quote]

The Phillys are not the team that gives The Mets trouble tho... The Braves are more that team, and we swept them... We swept Philly earlier in the season and have beaten them most of the season....

ANYWAY....

Pedro is back and looked pretty good out there once he got in his groove....


----------



## fassw22

mets wont beat dbacks in playoffs


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> mets wont beat dbacks in playoffs


We will see about that...

Mets is on Fiyah! at the moment and Pedro is back and ready for action!!

We are also about to break out the double broom for the Reds, but they aren't really much of a challenge anyway...

The NL mid is a pretty weak division, and the NL west doesn't worry me at all....

The WS may give a challenge depending on whos in it to win it, but when The Mets are firing on all cylinders LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## hitler

the f*cking padres are givin the Dbacks trouble right now.... it f'in frustrating....


----------



## JCraig

good go padres my second home team lol


----------



## hitler

J.C. said:


> good go padres my second home team lol


dbacks won big last night... but stupid peavy is pitching and he is a tough pitcher.. both teams are tied for first place in the nl west... so every game is nerve wrecking


----------



## Fargo

Let's get back to basics: I hope the Yankees lose tonight.


----------



## Fargo

Yankees winning big. Playoffs look like Boston/LA Yankees/Indians.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Let's get back to basics: I hope the Yankees lose tonight.


Yankees won 10-2.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Let's get back to basics: I hope the Yankees lose tonight.


Yankees won 10-2.








[/quote]

Did the Squirell climb the foul pole again??


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Let's get back to basics: I hope the Yankees lose tonight.


Yankees won 10-2.








[/quote]

Did the Squirell climb the foul pole again??
[/quote]
I saw that fuckin squirell back in april when I was there.


----------



## hitler

HUGE win for the Dbacks... gave peavy his first road loss of the year... Dbacks wont play the padres again until playoffs... 1 game ahead of the Nl west and the rest of the season doesnt look too bad for the dbacks... we got the Cards coming to town this weekend.. after that its a couple of series against the giants, dodgers, and colorado.... Pennant is almost ours!!!


----------



## fassw22

haaha the reds arent a challenge for the mets so it must be the mets feeling bad for the reds and letting them win 7 to nothing right?


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> haaha the reds arent a challenge for the mets so it must be the mets feeling bad for the reds and letting them win 7 to nothing right?


I think they were just tierd....

It was a 12:30 game after a 7:00 start the night before, and the last outing of a 10 game road trip.

They are off tonight and are back at Shea on Friday night...


----------



## Fargo

Card vs Diamondbacks this weekend oughta be great. St Louis only 1 game back of Brewers and Cubs. After all this speculation, it would be hilarious if the Cards took the NL again.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Card vs Diamondbacks this weekend oughta be great. St Louis only 1 game back of Brewers and Cubs. After all this speculation, it would be hilarious if the Cards took the NL again.


Wont happen... not against the Dbacks. I give the cards one game, but they will not win the series.


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> Card vs Diamondbacks this weekend oughta be great. St Louis only 1 game back of Brewers and Cubs. After all this speculation, it would be hilarious if the Cards took the NL again.


Wont happen... not against the Dbacks. I give the cards one game, but they will not win the series.
[/quote]

Anything could happen. I'll give the Diamondbacks 2 games right now, but I'll laugh my ass off if St Louis is in 1st at the end of the weekend. And why are the DOdgers/Giants on ESPN and this game is not televised?


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Card vs Diamondbacks this weekend oughta be great. St Louis only 1 game back of Brewers and Cubs. After all this speculation, it would be hilarious if the Cards took the NL again.


Wont happen... not against the Dbacks. I give the cards one game, but they will not win the series.
[/quote]

Anything could happen. I'll give the Diamondbacks 2 games right now, but I'll laugh my ass off if St Louis is in 1st at the end of the weekend. And why are the DOdgers/Giants on ESPN and this game is not televised?
[/quote]

Dbacks take game one 4-2....


----------



## hitler

the dbacks-cards game was awesome.... Dbacks pull out the win and did you see Valverde make Pujols look dumb in the ninth inning. Great stuff.. Valverde is the best closer in the MLB


----------



## [email protected]°

Pedro's 2007 home opener resulted in a sweep of the Astros!!


----------



## hitler

SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dbacks hand the cards a nice sweep and the dbacks go three games up on San Diego...


----------



## Fargo

Did anyone see the Indians school the Angels last night? Oh, and the Mets are clearly the best team in the NL right now.


----------



## MONGO 

The Yankees keep on winning.


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> The Yankees keep on winning.


*Yankees are Gay!*​


----------



## [email protected]°

The Mets have won 9 of thier last 10 games....

6 games up on Philly and 10 games ahead of the Braves after tonights win over them...


----------



## hitler

Id say the Mets are slightly the best in the NL... the Dbacks are rollin... 6 in a row!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Yanks... 5 in a row!!!


----------



## MONGO 

gonna be 6 in a row... toronto sucks


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## MONGO 

2-0 Yankees :nod:


----------



## [email protected]°

Braves...

There is no realistic hope for them after losing to The Mets tonight...

Phillys are next on the chopping block

11 more wins to Clinch as it stands right now...


----------



## MONGO 

The Mets have nothing to worry about.


----------



## hitler

five more series left for the dbacks...

[email protected] L.A.
2. vs Giants
3. vs L.A.
4. @ Pirate
5. @ Rockies

Looking good for the dbacks


----------



## [email protected]°

hitler said:


> five more series left for the dbacks...
> 
> [email protected] L.A.
> 2. vs Giants
> 3. vs L.A.
> 4. @ Pirate
> 5. @ Rockies
> 
> Looking good for the dbacks


The Dodgers are know to turn it on from time to time....

Except last year when they got SWEPT by The Mets in the opening round of the playoffs...


----------



## hitler

padres loss second straight.. drop 4.5 games to the Dbacks!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Phillies own Mets.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Phillies own Mets.


Thanks for the salt in my wound...

Anyway...

The Mets WILL take the NL east, and Phils may very well tale the wild card, but I still BELIEVE mt Mets will be in the WS


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Boston hammers NY!


----------



## [email protected]°

SERRAPYGO said:


> Boston hammers NY!


Something we can all celebrate...
ummm... sorry Timbz...


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Phillies own Mets.


Thanks for the salt in my wound...

Anyway...

The Mets WILL take the NL east, and Phils may very well tale the wild card, but I still BELIEVE mt Mets will be in the WS
[/quote]

OMG lucky for you San Diego is better than Philly and probably takes the WC. Philly is really the only team that could probably stop the Mets. They've gotta be happy to be done with Philly.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Phillies own Mets.


Thanks for the salt in my wound...

Anyway...

The Mets WILL take the NL east, and Phils may very well tale the wild card, but I still BELIEVE mt Mets will be in the WS
[/quote]

OMG lucky for you San Diego is better than Philly and probably takes the WC. Philly is really the only team that could probably stop the Mets. They've gotta be happy to be done with Philly.
[/quote]

Yea, no more Phillys til next year....

I just don't get it.... We have been playing so good lately and winning a majority of our games, but for some reason we just can not win against Philly....

I think they are using VooDoo against us or something...


----------



## Fargo

Every team has that one team that owns them. It's probably mental. The Angels suck against the Rangers. The Yankees own the Indians but struggle against the Orioles.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Every team has that one team that owns them. It's probably mental. The Angels suck against the Rangers. The Yankees own the Indians but struggle against the Orioles.


I agree, but that team is usually the Braves.... Not the Phillies....

Guess there was some sort of cosmic shift...


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Boston hammers NY!


Something we can all celebrate...
ummm... sorry Timbz...
[/quote]
Yanks win 4-3.









Mets get owned.


----------



## MONGO 

Yanks win again.









Bosox lose, Tigers lose, Mets lose.


----------



## Liquid

RockinTimbz said:


> Yanks win again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosox lose, Tigers lose, Mets lose.


*crickets*


----------



## MONGO 

Liquid said:


> Yanks win again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosox lose, Tigers lose, Mets lose.


*crickets*








[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]°




----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


>


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


>











[/quote]

What else can I say...

We should have beaten the Phillys and now lost to the worst team in the NL East....

sh*t is coming appart at the seams...

YET, I still do believe in my team...

Hopefully they show me WHY I believe in the next 2 weeks....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


>











[/quote]

What else can I say...

We should have beaten the Phillys and now lost to the worst team in the NL East....

sh*t is coming appart at the seams...

YET, I still do believe in my team...

Hopefully they show me WHY I believe in the next 2 weeks....
[/quote]









:rasp:


----------



## [email protected]°

From the bottom of my heart I must say sincerely


----------



## fassw22

im rooting for the mets

to lose their fifth game in a row


----------



## [email protected]°

Bake at 98.6° said:


> im rooting for the mets
> 
> to lose their fifth game in a row


Same to you!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> From the bottom of my heart I must say sincerely


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> From the bottom of my heart I must say sincerely











[/quote]

FAWK U 2!!!!!

My team is better than thisw sh*t and you ALL know it!!!!

so







to you all!!!

I'm home take me drunk!!!

But







FAWK YOU ALL!!!!









have I said f*ck you all yet??

Well f*ck you sall!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> From the bottom of my heart I must say sincerely











[/quote]

FAWK U 2!!!!!

My team is better than thisw sh*t and you ALL know it!!!!

so







to you all!!!

I'm home take me drunk!!!

But







FAWK YOU ALL!!!!









have I said f*ck you all yet??

Well f*ck you sall!!!!








[/quote]







NOW YOUR TEAM WILL BURN IN THE FIRES OF HELL!!!

2000!


----------



## hitler

well the dbacks are slumping right now and im worried.... they are only 1 game ahead of the padres with 11 games left.. it is crunch time..


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> From the bottom of my heart I must say sincerely











[/quote]

FAWK U 2!!!!!

My team is better than thisw sh*t and you ALL know it!!!!

so







to you all!!!

I'm home take me drunk!!!

But







FAWK YOU ALL!!!!









have I said f*ck you all yet??

Well f*ck you sall!!!!








[/quote]







NOW YOUR TEAM WILL BURN IN THE FIRES OF HELL!!!

2000!
[/quote]

WOW... I don't even remember typing any of this....

Gotta cut back on the booze....


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> Yanks win again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosox lose, Tigers lose, Mets lose.


Yanks win again.









Bosox lose, Tigers lose, and Mets lose again.









Go Blue Jays.


----------



## Fargo

Mets are seriously tanking. Philly's BP has got to catch up with them. How are the Tigers doing?


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Mets are seriously tanking. Philly's BP has got to catch up with them. How are the Tigers doing?


The Tigers... well I think Coutl killed himself a few weeks ago.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Mets are seriously tanking. Philly's BP has got to catch up with them. How are the Tigers doing?


The Tigers... well I think Coutl killed himself a few weeks ago.:laugh:
[/quote]

I've got the razors to my wrist cause I can't resist!!!

My Mets are killing me!!!

But as always I will follow them off any cliff...


----------



## MONGO 

I just read the first 10 pages of this thread.


----------



## fassw22

phillies are creeping


----------



## MONGO 

Well.. this is do or die time right now.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Well.. this is do or die time right now.


It sure is.....

You yanks fans better hope the Sox continue to lose if you want to win the AL east..

The Mets need to start winning like they know they can or they will be lucky to get the wild card....


----------



## hitler

the mets need to forget about the wild card because that racve is just as tight. the mets and dbacks need to get their sh*t together.


----------



## Bawb2u

Damn Red Sox! I mean, every Red Sox fan knows that at some point in the season they are going into a huge slump, it's just a fact of life but did they HAVE to wait until the very end of the season after doing great in all the months that don't really mean sh*t?

Why, please tell me why, Francona doesn't just take Gagne out behind Fenway and shoot him? Line him up with J.D.Drew and save a bullet. He should at least have somebody warming up whenever he puts Gagne in, so when the inevitable happens he can pull him before he BLOWS ANOTHER WIN.


----------



## r1dermon

seriously, this sh*t is getting old fast...what was the lead up to at the most? 14 games? if we blow that i dont even know...we CANNOT blow that kind of lead, it just can't happen, that's BS. we gotta sweep the twins at the end of september end of story...WC is not good enough this year...


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Why, please tell me why, Francona doesn't just take Gagne out behind Fenway and shoot him? Line him up with J.D.Drew and save a bullet. He should at least have somebody warming up whenever he puts Gagne in, so when the inevitable happens he can pull him before he BLOWS ANOTHER WIN.


What a waste of money on Gagme. He totally sucks now that he's on a good team with the pressure on.


----------



## Fargo

Tigers lose again


----------



## Fargo

Mets Lose Again.


----------



## fassw22

phillies win again...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fargo

There's no catching SD and Arizona. They're too good. Phillies either catch Mets or learn how to win in April.


----------



## fassw22

the phillies are a better team than the mets right now...period


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees lose.


----------



## ZOSICK

and thats a bad thing.


----------



## MONGO 

06 C6 LS2 said:


> and thats a bad thing.


----------



## ZOSICK

hey I've been a Yankees fan since don mattingly...


----------



## Bawb2u

Josh Beckett, first 20 game winner in 2 years! Not bad for a bullpen guy everybody thought was done last year.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets won!!!

Get ready to eat it haters when we get the division!!!


----------



## fassw22

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets won!!!
> 
> Get ready to eat it haters when we get the division!!!


um yea...their magic number is at 7...dont get too excited yet...esp with the way they have been playing over the past 2 weeks...


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> Mets won!!!
> 
> Get ready to eat it haters when we get the division!!!


um yea...their magic number is at 7...dont get too excited yet...esp with the way they have been playing over the past 2 weeks...
[/quote]

Um yeah.. look at our HOME STAND schedule...

It shouldn't be an issue...

BUT, ya never know we could continue to melt down....


----------



## hitler

dacks win second striaght from dodgers.. key wins and we have one more game left at home and then the last 6 are on the road.... padres lose which gives up a 2 game cushion.


----------



## hitler

I hope the mets lose a few more games, so the dbacks will have home field advantage. we have a two game lead over the mets right now with 7 games left.


----------



## Guest

Poor Milton Bradley :laugh:


----------



## hitler

GO DBACKS... 6 more games and we have the NL WEST!!!! 3.5 ahead of padres and 4 games ahead of the rockies...


----------



## Fargo

Bawb2u said:


> Josh Beckett, first 20 game winner in 2 years! Not bad for a bullpen guy everybody thought was done last year.


CC's all around stats are better, but Beckett will get the CY Young.


----------



## Bawb2u

Fargo said:


> Josh Beckett, first 20 game winner in 2 years! Not bad for a bullpen guy everybody thought was done last year.


CC's all around stats are better, but Beckett will get the CY Young.
[/quote]

Beckett: ERA 3.14, WHIP 1.13, BAA .240

Sabathia: ERA 3.19, WHIP 1.14, BAA .258


----------



## fassw22

yea but beckett does have the balls to pitch a complete game lose like c.c.

either that or he just wins his complete games haaha


----------



## Fargo

Bawb2u said:


> Josh Beckett, first 20 game winner in 2 years! Not bad for a bullpen guy everybody thought was done last year.


CC's all around stats are better, but Beckett will get the CY Young.
[/quote]

Beckett: ERA 3.14, WHIP 1.13, BAA .240

Sabathia: ERA 3.19, WHIP 1.14, BAA .258
[/quote]

CC has pitched 40 more innings and received much less run support than Beckett.


----------



## Bawb2u

Fargo said:


> Josh Beckett, first 20 game winner in 2 years! Not bad for a bullpen guy everybody thought was done last year.


CC's all around stats are better, but Beckett will get the CY Young.
[/quote]

Beckett: ERA 3.14, WHIP 1.13, BAA .240

Sabathia: ERA 3.19, WHIP 1.14, BAA .258
[/quote]

CC has pitched 40 more innings and received much less run support than Beckett.
[/quote]

That's why I used those stats. Those show the overall effectiveness rating, averaging things out to alleviate the discrepencies in innings pitched. Those, with overall wins are what is counted in Cy Young voting, run support is too subjective a category for the voting, as far as I know.


----------



## Guest

ESPN CY Young Predictor has CC ahead of Homerun Beckett.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> ESPN CY Young Predictor has CC ahead of Homerun Beckett.


I just followed the link, and it has Beckett first. Actually Carmona's stats are pretty sweet as well. CC blew his chance when he lost against the Royals a couple weeks ago. That win would have guaranteed him 20, but one bad inning killed him. The stats favor Beckett barely, but just enough.


----------



## Bawb2u

Fargo said:


> ESPN CY Young Predictor has CC ahead of Homerun Beckett.


I just followed the link, and it has Beckett first. Actually Carmona's stats are pretty sweet as well. CC blew his chance when he lost against the Royals a couple weeks ago. That win would have guaranteed him 20, but one bad inning killed him. The stats favor Beckett barely, but just enough.
[/quote]

Yeah, this years AL Cy Young is real close, stats-wise it's almost a virtual dead heat, it's the 20 (possible 21) win season that makes me think it'll be Beckett. Of course, being a Red Sox fan, I'm biased, I think Pedroia should get Rookie of the Year, Crisp should get a Gold Glove and the Sox should win the Series too.


----------



## Fargo

With Beckett's loss, Carmona wins ERA. If CC pitches complete game tommorrow night and gives up 2 runs or less, the decision will be difficult.


----------



## MONGO 

Bake is going to kill me.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Bake is going to kill me.












YOU BASTARD!!!

My take is this:

We still have a chance.. A long shot given the way we have been playing BUT we still have a hell of a spirit and ANYTHING can happen...

That said....

I think if we dont play like 9 men ON FIYAH! the we dont deserve to win!! and I'd rather we get started on what went wrong and how we are going to correct it for next year.....

It's weird earning a living from your favorate baseball team...

I see it from 2 different sides..... reaches for my pipe..... WOWWWWWW


----------



## MONGO 

One of my good friends is a huge Mets fan and he said they dont even deserve to go to the playoffs with the way they have been playing and the carrying on they do in the dugout like its a joke. (dancing etc.)


----------



## hitler

It doesnt matter cause the Dbacks will take the west and will go to the big show...


----------



## Fargo

the Phillies BP appears fixed and they're on fire, and the Padres are on fire, so nothing is decided at all. Even Chicago, who you'll probably play first, has a quality manager and good starting pitching. The NL is completely up for grabs.

As far as the Mets go, this is the worst tank job I've ever seen.


----------



## fassw22

Fargo said:


> the Phillies BP appears fixed and they're on fire, and the Padres are on fire, so nothing is decided at all. Even Chicago, who you'll probably play first, has a quality manager and good starting pitching. The NL is completely up for grabs.
> 
> As far as the Mets go, this is the worst tank job I've ever seen.


thats because it is the worst in the history of baseball...no one else has ever had lost a 7 game lead with two weeks left in the season....7 game lead....14 games left....ouch

go phils!!!


----------



## hitler

THANK YOU METS... with your loss and the dbacks beating the rockies we have got the first playoff spot of the NL!!!!!!!!!! Webb pitched great tonight and now the dbacks need to win the next two games and lock down home field!!!!!!


----------



## hitler

Dbacks won the NL West and has home field advantage throughout NL playoffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

I cant fuckin believe how bad we blew it!!!

What a waste!!!

At least I know Philly will blow it too....

This is the VERY RARE instance wher I will say....

Lets GO YANKEES.....


----------



## Guest

Sellout...grow a pair!


----------



## Fargo

That tank job is warping your mind. How could you even consider rooting for the Bankees? If I were to root for a team after my team tanked, I'd pick the Cubs.


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> At least I know Philly will blow it too....


Philly won't blow anything. They played great down the stretch and at worst would have forced a tie breaker with SD for wildcard had the Mets not tanked. They were plagued by injuries all year and still managed despite a questionable bullpen. Even if Philly loses the 1st round it's still a successful season. For the Mets I hate to say it but someone will have to take the fall and it's usually the manager.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> At least I know Philly will blow it too....


Philly won't blow anything. They played great down the stretch and at worst would have forced a tie breaker with SD for wildcard had the Mets not tanked. They were plagued by injuries all year and still managed despite a questionable bullpen. Even if Philly loses the 1st round it's still a successful season. For the Mets I hate to say it but someone will have to take the fall and it's usually the manager.
[/quote]

Willie Randolph isn't going anywhere, it would be incredibly stupid to fire him...

If anybody gets the Ax I say Rick Peterson the pitching coach will be the one...

AND, I have a big hairy pair... thanks for asking!!

I would just prefer to see a NY team win since I am in NYC

I'm also quite certain that Philly will blow it!! They ALWAYS DO!!


----------



## MONGO 

LETS GO YANKEES!!!


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> Bake is going to kill me.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Bake is going to kill me.:laugh:











[/quote]

Thats just fuked up!!

I endorse your team, and you gotta repost this sh*t....

Your an asshole!!!


----------



## MONGO 

cmon I gotta twist the knife a little bit because you would do the same.


----------



## hitler

My prediction for world Series

Dbacks vs. Yankees.... dbacks in 7... repeat of 2001 world series!!!


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> That tank job is warping your mind. How could you even consider rooting for the Bankees? If I were to root for a team after my team tanked, I'd pick the Cubs.


HAH.... THe curse will be there once again... anyone remember this guy?!?!?!?!?!!!!
Cubs dont have a chance...


----------



## [email protected]°

OK, ater calming down I will say this...

I am rooting for ANYONE but Philly...

They passed the 10,000 loss mark this year and I'm sure they have more in them...

Actually, Seeing The Cubs win would be cool...

Boston broke their "curse" so why shouldn't The Cubs....


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO YANKEES!!!


I hate to say it, but Yankees own Cleveland. They'll take them in 4, but in the ALCS I don't think they're starters can survive a 7 game series. the bullpen yes, but not the starters. Boston screwed up roayall taking the long series. Now the Angels will be able to start their two aces in 4 of the 5 games on full rest, which is what Cleveland would have done to the Yankees had they given them the long series. Now, Boston will probably lose and even if they win they'll have to play the Yankees. Angels taking it all.


----------



## ChilDawg

My hope is Red Sox and Cubs, with the Cubbies winning it in four.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> LETS GO YANKEES!!!


I hate to say it, but Yankees own Cleveland. They'll take them in 4, but in the ALCS I don't think they're starters can survive a 7 game series. the bullpen yes, but not the starters. Boston screwed up roayall taking the long series. Now the Angels will be able to start their two aces in 4 of the 5 games on full rest, which is what Cleveland would have done to the Yankees had they given them the long series. Now, Boston will probably lose and even if they win they'll have to play the Yankees. Angels taking it all.
[/quote]
Anything can happen.. its been a crazy year and I think the playoffs will be the same.

If the Yankees get booted... LETS GO CUBS!!!


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## LouDiB




----------



## MONGO 

Louie D said:


>


Congrats.


----------



## hitler

I just bought game one tickets for the dbacks-cubs game on wednesday..... I cant wait to see web destroy the batters of the cubs... its goin to be sweeeeet!!!


----------



## hitler

HEY BAKE AT 98.6

I found a tshirt I think all of Pfury would agree that we would pitch in to buy for you...enjoy!!
picture/shirt from tshirthell.com they always know how to deliver the low blow to anyone.


----------



## ChilDawg

I blame Alex S. Gonzalez more for 2003 than I blame Bartman.

Padres are done. How does a game go from 8-6 in the top of the 13th to 9-8 in the bottom? Well, it helps when Tulowitzki drives in Matsui and then Holliday triples home Tulowitzki...WITH NO OUTS...OFF OF TREVOR FREAKING HOFFMAN...

So the Rockies won 14 of their final 15 regular season games coming into the playoffs. Best of luck, Philadelphia...you may need it.


----------



## [email protected]°

Philly is going DOWN!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

I saw the sportscenter highlight of the last run of the 13th. He never touched the plate. His hand got mashed into the foot....and unless thats considered a safe run...the Rockies technically didn't win and the 14th inning should commence.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

ProdigalMarine said:


> I saw the sportscenter highlight of the last run of the 13th. He never touched the plate. His hand got mashed into the foot....and unless thats considered a safe run...the Rockies technically didn't win and the 14th inning should commence.


Well, that just makes up for the blown HR call earlier that was clearly a homer, so the Rockies would have won in 9 anyway had that call not been blown.


----------



## r1dermon

carmona and sebathia 0wn the yankees....end of story...yankees get swept out, and the angels can't beat the sox...


----------



## piranha303

ROCKIES ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #5 holliday for mvp



Bake at 98.6° said:


> Philly is going DOWN!!!!


hell yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> carmona and sebathia 0wn the yankees....end of story...yankees get swept out, and the angels can't beat the sox...


Actually, the last time Carmona pitched, he lost 4-1 on 3Earned runs and no run support. The first time he shut them down but Borowski blew the save. It's all mental with the Indians. They have good pitching but a lot of chokers. We'll see what happens.


----------



## MONGO 

r1dermon said:


> carmona and sebathia 0wn the yankees....end of story...yankees get swept out, and the angels can't beat the sox...


Typical Red Sox fan.


----------



## ChilDawg

Fargo said:


> I saw the sportscenter highlight of the last run of the 13th. He never touched the plate. His hand got mashed into the foot....and unless thats considered a safe run...the Rockies technically didn't win and the 14th inning should commence.


Well, that just makes up for the blown HR call earlier that was clearly a homer, so the Rockies would have won in 9 anyway had that call not been blown.
[/quote]

Agreed. I'm still trying to figure out what the ump was thinking on the plate play, but the HR is the reason why we should at least see instant replay on some HR calls. Kudos to Michael Barrett for having his head up even if the ump had his up


Spoiler



his ass


 as well.


----------



## r1dermon

RockinTimbz said:


> carmona and sebathia 0wn the yankees....end of story...yankees get swept out, and the angels can't beat the sox...


Typical Red Sox fan.








[/quote]

remind me when the last time the yankees won the world series again???

god i love saying that...have fun with 2 of the best pitchers in baseball and A-rod the choke artist...we'll see if he slaps any balls this year, or if he justs sticks to his m.o. of late, and calls off the shortstop while running by...hahaha.


----------



## MONGO 

r1dermon said:


> carmona and sebathia 0wn the yankees....end of story...yankees get swept out, and the angels can't beat the sox...


Typical Red Sox fan.








[/quote]

remind me when the last time the yankees won the world series again???

god i love saying that...have fun with 2 of the best pitchers in baseball and A-rod the choke artist...we'll see if he slaps any balls this year, or if he justs sticks to his m.o. of late, and calls off the shortstop while running by...hahaha.
[/quote]
What does the last time we won have to do with anything?







You won in 2004 and before that was what.. 1918? Even the worst teams can pull a World Series win out of their ass every 86 years. Have fun living in the Yankees shadow and always being a 2nd place team.


----------



## r1dermon

umm...dude...who won the division? and who cares if you guys won back in the 70's...haha, that was then...you can't win now...that's all...


----------



## [email protected]°

r1dermon said:


> umm...dude...who won the division? and *who cares if you guys won back in the 70's*...haha, that was then...you can't win now...that's all...


Umm....

I'm not a Yankees fan, everyone knows that

BUT I thought I should still point out 2000

The Yankees have won many WS since the 70's


----------



## MONGO 

r1dermon said:


> umm...dude...who won the division? and who cares if you guys won back in the 70's...haha, that was then...you can't win now...that's all...


Won back in the 70's? you obviously didnt watch baseball in the 90's.

Refresh your memory.


----------



## r1dermon

dude i've watched baseball all my life, i can assure you i was watching in the 90's...point is, you guys havent won in almost a decade...and second place is first loser, who was the AL wild card out of the east again?


----------



## MONGO 

r1dermon said:


> dude i've watched baseball all my life, i can assure you i was watching in the 90's...point is, you guys havent won in almost a decade...and second place is first loser, who was the AL wild card out of the east again?


I love the wild card sh*t talk... who had the wildcard in 2004? Who has had the AL East since 1996?


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> dude i've watched baseball all my life, i can assure you i was watching in the 90's...point is, you guys havent won in almost a decade...and second place is first loser, who was the AL wild card out of the east again?


almost a decade







bosux won one world series in a millenium and your talking smak about the yankees







you gotta stop smoking that sh*t


----------



## r1dermon

Liquid said:


> dude i've watched baseball all my life, i can assure you i was watching in the 90's...point is, you guys havent won in almost a decade...and second place is first loser, who was the AL wild card out of the east again?


almost a decade :laugh: bosux won one world series in a millenium and your talking smak about the yankees :laugh: you gotta stop smoking that sh*t
[/quote]

dude, its been 86 years, of course im going to jump on the opportunity to talk smack...climb back in your hole...hey look, a team from PA is in the playoffs!!!


----------



## hitler

I cant wait to go to game one tomorrow night at chase field. I sure hope the dbacks win tomorrow. Webb is pitching so we have a good shot.

GO DBACKS


----------



## [email protected]°

hitler said:


> I cant wait to go to game one tomorrow night at chase field. I sure hope the dbacks win tomorrow. Webb is pitching so we have a good shot.
> 
> *GO DBACKS*


X2!!!

Beat the Phillies like the losers they are!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I cant wait to go to game one tomorrow night at chase field. I sure hope the dbacks win tomorrow. Webb is pitching so we have a good shot.
> 
> *GO DBACKS*


X2!!!

Beat the Phillies like the losers they are!!!!
[/quote]
losers?


----------



## Fargo

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I cant wait to go to game one tomorrow night at chase field. I sure hope the dbacks win tomorrow. Webb is pitching so we have a good shot.
> 
> *GO DBACKS*


X2!!!

Beat the Phillies like the losers they are!!!!
[/quote]

Uhh, 7.5 game lead with 17 games to go, and the Mets lose the division, climaxed by a Glavin 7 run
meltdown in 1/3 innings. Who are the losers?


----------



## hitler

why the hell do the yankees and indians get another day of rest? they should have to start today just like the rest of the teams...


----------



## MONGO 

You guys are off either Thursday or Friday when we are playing.


----------



## Guest

Taken Thursday the 27th 07


----------



## r1dermon

is that considered a worse choke than the yanks vs. sox with a 3-0 lead in the ALCS????? im going with no, solely because it wasnt the championship series...but it was a damn good choke...teams from NY really know how to fall apart..


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> dude i've watched baseball all my life, i can assure you i was watching in the 90's...point is, you guys havent won in almost a decade...
> 
> ...dude, its been 86 years


----------



## fassw22

since when are the red sox any better than the yankees anyway? every one hates the yankees because they have so much money and just buy a new team, but doesnt boston do the same thing? last time i checked yankees and red sox have the highest two payrolls in baseball...so stop d!ck eating boston so much because they are just as pathetic as new york.

oh and if i had to choose which team is better....

its yankees for sure


----------



## r1dermon

that's because you're a pillow biting bandwagoner like every other yankees fan...boston spends the money to COMPETE...we're in the same division as the yankees. we draft more top prospects than the pinstripes, and they sign more x-red sox than anyone else, because their farm system sucks, and their scouts are equally as bad. and once again, when was the last time the yankees won a WS? more than twice as long as when the red sox won one!!! hahaha. put that on your cheese steak...


----------



## [email protected]°

Phillies lose game 1 4-2 to the Rockies!!























I told you THEY SUCK!!!!


----------



## r1dermon

phillies will take that series.


----------



## Guest

Lies.

I hope Matt Holliday pulls a Joe Carter on the Phillies


----------



## hitler

I just got back from the dbacks game it was f'n awesome... webb pitched great, Drew and Reynolds hit huge homeruns and overall they played very well. The cubs couldnt really hit off of any of our pitchers tonight. A couple of time the cubs were getting on base and the pitching pulled out of the inning allowing only one run.


----------



## fassw22

r1dermon said:


> that's because you're a pillow biting bandwagoner like every other yankees fan...boston spends the money to COMPETE...we're in the same division as the yankees. we draft more top prospects than the pinstripes, and they sign more x-red sox than anyone else, because their farm system sucks, and their scouts are equally as bad. and once again, when was the last time the yankees won a WS? more than twice as long as when the red sox won one!!! hahaha. put that on your cheese steak...


i know you did not just call me a yankees fan...

...im sorry about your down syndrome


----------



## MONGO 

I love when a Boston fan calls a Yankee fan a bandwagoner when before 2004 I didnt see half the Red Sox fans in NYC that I do now. Where were they all before?









One WS win in 86 years.. you have alot of catching up to do to be on the same level as The Yankees.


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> that's because you're a pillow biting bandwagoner like every other yankees fan...boston spends the money to COMPETE...we're in the same division as the yankees. we draft more top prospects than the pinstripes, and they sign more x-red sox than anyone else, because their farm system sucks, and their scouts are equally as bad. and once again, when was the last time the yankees won a WS? more than twice as long as when the red sox won one!!! hahaha. put that on your cheese steak...


i know you did not just call me a yankees fan...

...im sorry about your down syndrome
[/quote]

Doesent matter to me your Phillies are losers and will continue to lose!!!

*official Phillies Hater here*


----------



## MONGO 

I guess when you have all that free time during the playoffs you become a hater.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> I guess when you have all that free time during the playoffs you become a hater.












I dont really give a sh*t who wins as long as it's not the Phillies...

Given their history THEY WILL BLOW IT...


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I guess when you have all that free time during the playoffs you become a hater.











[/quote]
Hey at least you stuck around this thread.. I know a few people who havent come back.


----------



## [email protected]°

I'm here cheering on ANY team but the Phillies..

10,000 losses should say all there is to know about what losers they are....

My Mets will regroup in the off season and be back with a vengeance...

We did get too comfy in our situation and that will NOT happen again...

We will be back for BLOOD next year!!!


----------



## MONGO 

and the year after... and the year after... and the year after...


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> and the year after... and the year after... and the year after...


From the bottom of my heart I say to you

SUCK IT!!!

You know we got talent!!!

Even I have a sense of humor..

I find this to be VERY FUNNY...


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> why the hell do the yankees and indians get another day of rest? they should have to start today just like the rest of the teams...


Boston got to pick the longer series that starts early and ends at the same time so their starting ace could get an xtra day of rest. NY and Cleveland will have a shorter time span and either have to go with a 4th starter or their ace on 3 days rest. And Pinella was an idiot to pull Zambrano in the 7th. Except for 1 HR he was owning Arizona.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> why the hell do the yankees and indians get another day of rest? they should have to start today just like the rest of the teams...


Boston got to pick the longer series that starts early and ends at the same time so their starting ace could get an xtra day of rest. NY and Cleveland will have a shorter time span and either have to go with a 4th starter or their ace on 3 days rest. And Pinella was an idiot to pull Zambrano in the 7th. Except for 1 HR he was owning Arizona.
[/quote]

Zambrano was owning the dbacks as much as webb was owning the cubs.. soriano was 0-5...he got to bat in the top of the ninth with a runner on first and two outs and all he could do was ground-out to shortstop for the forceout..


----------



## r1dermon

RockinTimbz said:


> I love when a Boston fan calls a Yankee fan a bandwagoner when before 2004 I didnt see half the Red Sox fans in NYC that I do now. Where were they all before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One WS win in 86 years.. you have alot of catching up to do to be on the same level as The Yankees.


half? dude, you should come to boston...every ghetto trash white kid wears a stupid yankees cap, as well as every ghetto wanna-be-from new york black kid in town. boston has more fans than anybody in the MLB, period. want proof? go to a sox vs. tampa game in tampa, or a sox vs. baltimore game in baltimore, or a sox vs. toronto game IN toronto, then try and get tickets for a sox game in fenway, we sell out other teams stadiums...now THATS whats up...

BTW, becket with 3 shutouts in the playoffs...i hope the yankees are ready to get pounded by the indians.


----------



## Liquid

you indian fans aren't getting your hopes up are you?


----------



## [email protected]°

Bake at 98.6° said:


> that's because you're a pillow biting bandwagoner like every other yankees fan...boston spends the money to COMPETE...we're in the same division as the yankees. we draft more top prospects than the pinstripes, and they sign more x-red sox than anyone else, because their farm system sucks, and their scouts are equally as bad. and once again, when was the last time the yankees won a WS? more than twice as long as when the red sox won one!!! hahaha. put that on your cheese steak...


i know you did not just call me a yankees fan...

...im sorry about your down syndrome
[/quote]

Doesent matter to me your Phillies are losers and will continue to lose!!!

*official Phillies Hater here*
[/quote]

1 more game and they get swept like the losers they are!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Liquid said:


> you indian fans aren't getting your hopes up are you?


No, why should we?


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> why the hell do the yankees and indians get another day of rest? they should have to start today just like the rest of the teams...


Boston got to pick the longer series that starts early and ends at the same time so their starting ace could get an xtra day of rest. NY and Cleveland will have a shorter time span and either have to go with a 4th starter or their ace on 3 days rest. And Pinella was an idiot to pull Zambrano in the 7th. Except for 1 HR he was owning Arizona.
[/quote]

Zambrano was owning the dbacks as much as webb was owning the cubs.. soriano was 0-5...he got to bat in the top of the ninth with a runner on first and two outs and all he could do was ground-out to shortstop for the forceout..
[/quote]

I don't remember the D-Backs loading the bases, but whatever. Zambrano was hot having only given up 4 hits, and Pinella interrupted the flow of the game by pulling him. D-Backs may very well have won anyway, but Pinella assured them of the win.


----------



## r1dermon

damn...looks like sebathia is too nasty for the yanks...


----------



## Fargo

What's the score of the Yankee game anyways?


----------



## r1dermon

last i checked it was like 9-3 indians...something like that...i'll double check...

yup...they're getting spanked, 9-3...just had to double check...


----------



## Fargo

11-3, hmmm, I guess I was wrong about the Tribe for now. Series a long way from over though.


----------



## r1dermon

if carmona loses in game 2, im giving the series to the yanks, but if he does win, cleveland will be facing boston...


----------



## Fargo

Indians' three and four starters are close to garbage against NY, so you may be right, but then again the yankees 3 and 4 starters are nothing special either.


----------



## r1dermon

only reason i say that is because you HAVE to expect the yankees offense to bang out some serious runs, and if carmona gets shelled, yankees are just gonna trample their 3rd guy, at least if carmona can win, you can force a fifth game if you drop two, and get one of your stud pitchers back...


----------



## r1dermon

btw 12-3 final...eat that bronx bombers!!! hahaha.


----------



## MONGO 

OMG we lost game 1.... that has never happened before.


----------



## r1dermon

you didnt just lose...you got spanked. that was like a freshman beating...good luck in the playoffs with no pitching.


----------



## MONGO 

Red Sox fan riding the Yankee c*ck hard as usual.


----------



## r1dermon

hey dude...i know its early and everything, but im thinking new yorkers might wanna haul out the dust pan, cause they're gonna get swept...


----------



## Fargo

*Tribe Pounds Wang​*


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## [email protected]°

How about

"Wang comes up short"

"Wang Blew it"

"Wang loses control"

"Wang couldn't complete"

Oh man... they could go forever...

It's almost as good as when we had a guy running for Mayor in NYC named Weiner....


----------



## hitler

how bout dem DBACKS!!!!!!!!!

one game away from the NLCS... looks like its going to be a NL WEST showdown for the NL CHAMPIONSHIP... Davis looked good tonight.. eight strikeouts.. NO baseball analyist gave the Dbacks a chance against the cubs.. we got no big stars and most of our starters were brought up from the minors this year and they are kickin ass and takin names..


----------



## [email protected]°

hitler said:


> how bout dem DBACKS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> one game away from the NLCS... looks like its going to be a NL WEST showdown for the NL CHAMPIONSHIP... Davis looked good tonight.. eight strikeouts.. NO baseball analyist gave the Dbacks a chance against the cubs.. we got no big stars and most of our starters were brought up from the minors this year and they are kickin ass and takin names..


I applaud them...

I must admit tho that many in my station (myself included) were rooting for the Cubs...

That said... the D-Backs have played well and deserve the W....

The Phillies... DESERVE TO LOSE!!!!

AND WILL!!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

You dont think the Phillies deserve to win after that comeback?


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> You dont think the Phillies deserve to win after that comeback?


NO!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> You dont think the Phillies deserve to win after that comeback?


NO!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> You dont think the Phillies deserve to win after that comeback?


NO!!!!
[/quote]








[/quote]

So now you are a Phillies fan???

Dont be band wagoning to spite me...

I thought you had integrity...


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> You dont think the Phillies deserve to win after that comeback?


NO!!!!
[/quote]








[/quote]

So now you are a Phillies fan???

Dont be band wagoning to spite me...

I thought you had integrity...
[/quote]
f*ck the phillies :laugh: im just breakin ya balls


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> You dont think the Phillies deserve to win after that comeback?


NO!!!!
[/quote]








[/quote]

So now you are a Phillies fan???

Dont be band wagoning to spite me...

I thought you had integrity...
[/quote]
f*ck the phillies :laugh: im just breakin ya balls
[/quote]

Thats what I thought...

All good...

Hope yer Yanks get it together against the Indians...

But... I must admit it would be "quite some sh*t" to see the Indians win...

Sorry Timbz...


----------



## fassw22

i dont understand why bake is hating on the phillies so much...its not their fault the mets couldnt win a game the last two weeks of the season

burnt


----------



## [email protected]°

fassw22 said:


> i dont understand why bake is hating on the phillies so much...its not their fault the mets couldnt win a game the last two weeks of the season
> 
> burnt


it's not my fault the Phillies have lost OVER 10,000 games and they are a bunch of losers!!!


----------



## Fargo

The greatest tankjob in MLB history. But anyway I don't think anyone could beat the Rockies right now. We'll see if Arizona can cool them off. That series could easily go 7.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> The greatest tankjob in MLB history. But anyway I don't think anyone could beat the Rockies right now. We'll see if Arizona can cool them off. That series could easily go 7.


the Rockies are playing very well and it is going to be tough whoever plays them....the rockies have won like 16 out of 17 with the only loss coming from the Dbacks. With that kind of win streak you gotta wonder how much longer before there streak comes to a halt and they start to slump.. I hope it comes soon...


----------



## Lowporkwa

how bout them indians tonight???? what a game


----------



## Fargo

*Carmona spanked the Rod*.


----------



## MONGO 

I slept through both games.. thank god.

My hats off to you but its not over yet.


----------



## hitler

RockinTimbz said:


> I slept through both games.. thank god.
> 
> My hats off to you but its not over yet.


the yanks lost due to the excessive bugs that wouldnt leave the players alone... that was the greatest thing i saw in baseball in a long time. Damn bugs were thick as hell and the yankees couldnt concentrate. at the top of the ninth the yankees pitcher could focus and had like three or four wild pitches in a row, which lead to a indians tie.


----------



## MONGO 

I missed the game but I saw clips of the army of bugs attacking joba on the mound.


----------



## Bawb2u

Red Sox win!! Tie game, bottom of the 9th, 2 outs, walk Big Papi to get to Manny, 2 on, home run over the Monster. 6-3, up 2 in the series.


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> *Carmona spanked the Rod*.


Rod Goes limp in extra innings..

Rod couldn't pull it out in time..

Rod wasn't hard enough...

Rod has a case of the bugs..

Rod couldn't go deep...

My predictions...

ALCS Indians win over Sox in 6

NLCS Rockies over D-Dacks in 7

WS Indians over Rockies in 6


----------



## MONGO 

Mets choke


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Mets choke


Is that all you got??

EVERYONE KNOW.....

Phillies and Yanks are NEXT...


----------



## hitler

Bake at 98.6° said:


> *Carmona spanked the Rod*.


Rod Goes limp in extra innings..

Rod couldn't pull it out in time..

Rod wasn't hard enough...

Rod has a case of the bugs..

Rod couldn't go deep...

My predictions...

ALCS Indians win over Sox in 6

NLCS Rockies over D-Dacks in 7

WS Indians over Rockies in 6
[/quote]

come on... I agree with you except for the one ovious thing...

Indians over Sox 5 games

Dbacks over rockies 7 games

Dbacks over Indians in 6 games.


----------



## MONGO 

Mets choked big time and at least we made it the playoffs... and like I said its not over until its over... except for the Mets.


----------



## [email protected]°

hitler said:


> *Carmona spanked the Rod*.


Rod Goes limp in extra innings..

Rod couldn't pull it out in time..

Rod wasn't hard enough...

Rod has a case of the bugs..

Rod couldn't go deep...

My predictions...

ALCS Indians win over Sox in 6

NLCS Rockies over D-Dacks in 7

WS Indians over Rockies in 6
[/quote]

come on... I agree with you except for the one ovious thing...

Indians over Sox 5 games

Dbacks over rockies 7 games

Dbacks over Indians in 6 games.
[/quote]

Meh... OK...

At least we agree that the Yanks and Phillies are next to hit the golf course....


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> I slept through both games.. thank god.
> 
> My hats off to you but its not over yet.


the yanks lost due to the excessive bugs that wouldnt leave the players alone... that was the greatest thing i saw in baseball in a long time. Damn bugs were thick as hell and the yankees couldnt concentrate. at the top of the ninth the yankees pitcher could focus and had like three or four wild pitches in a row, which lead to a indians tie.
[/quote]

Funny how the bugs didn't bother the Indians reliever. 11 innings of 3-hit ball against the best hitting team in the league - that's what won the game.

With all the bugs and over 100 pitches, Carmona still struck out A-Rod in the 9th.


----------



## MONGO 

There is alot of sweeping going on.


----------



## r1dermon

dude, my little brother could strike out a-rod.....

in the playoffs!!!









sorry, but the indians are gonna sweep, and go down in 5 to boston...our pitching is way too nasty. sebathia up for the cy young??? how about the only 20 game winner in baseball this year...it's goin DOWN!


----------



## hitler

Dbacks took care of business today... once again our outstanding bullpen shut the door on the cubs.. Now looking at the next series, This could be one of the greatest series ever.. the dbacks and rockies met 18 times this year ans the rockies won 10.. but the 2 games the rockies won to take the elad were at the end of the season when the dbacks already clinched the NL west. so really the games were split, I really am looking forward to this series.. I think it will be the best series of the playoffs this year...

GO DBACKS


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> how about the only 20 game winner in baseball this year...it's goin DOWN!


Red Sox in 6. Now, if you look at the run support, Carmona and CC would have broken 20 with the same run support Beckett got. CC had like 3 complete games that went for losses or no decisions and as many 8 inning games. Carmona had the best stats after the all-start break. In one game Carmona had the Yankees 6-2 and in the 9th Borowski gave up 8 runs for the loss. Lets look at more than 1 win. Seriously, did Beckett ever 3 hit the Yankees through 9 innings?


----------



## ChilDawg

Wow...The Boss is on crack...if the Indians beat the Yankees, Torre is done?


----------



## [email protected]°

Where are you "unstopable" Phillies now??

Yanks are next to go!!








Timbz...


----------



## Fargo

ChilDawg said:


> Wow...The Boss is on crack...if the Indians beat the Yankees, Torre is done?


http://www.dailykos.com/story/2007/10/7/0141/68211

A Reading from the Book of Jacobs

Jacobs 7:13-31



> 13 And the Lord said "I have heard the cries of my tribe for the deliverance of even a dying quail for the sake of all these ducks on their pond. 14 But I have hardened Joba's heart against them so that my wonders may be known", and the next man was retired meekly and the one after flew softly out, 15 and the entire tribe began to despair.
> 
> 16 But when their penultimate chance began the Lord sent a great swarm of insects throughout the field, and the visiting army was sorely vexed as though by a plague, 17 and the men behind Joba swatted continuously and without effect at the tiny flies all about them. 18 They called forth their magicians to apply their secret arts against the bugs, but it brought no relief and lo the bugs caused no distress for any among the tribe. 19 And the Lord said "this Joba has refused my people hits, even the most meager infield single; he shall see what may be accomplished without them." 20 And Joba in his distraction issued a free pass to the tribe's fleetest man, then uncorked a wild throw allowing him to advance, and lo he advanced further by the sacrifice of one of his men. 21 Finally, Joba, nearly crazed by the tiny creatures all around him, unleashed a throw his servant could not contain, 22 and thus it came to pass that the contest was evened without a single hit to Joba's proud record.
> 
> 23 Now it came to pass that a man named Rivera was later called forth by the army to contain the tribe. 24 And the Lord said "This Rivera is an honorable man, but he toils for a dishonorable Boss. I shall load the bases before him as a sign of my displeasure with his master, 25 but I shall allow him to escape unscathed that he may remain blameless before men." 26 And thus it came to pass that Rivera yielded to one named Vizcaino. 27 And the Lord said "this Vizcaino is an inconstant man, not like the one he replaces. I shall load the bases before him, but this time I shall humble him and his stiff-necked army with a man from my tribe also renowned for stubbornness." 28 And thus the donkey-man stood before Vizcaino and as with his previous swing he struck true. 29 But this time instead of finding a man on his knees the stone found a hole that brought the entire army and its city to its knees, 30 and the once and future king triumphantly came home at last, and the assembly stood as one with a mighty roar as he did so, 31 and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## hitler

the yanks are not going down without a fight.. up 5-3 in the 6th.

I just bought game 2 tickets for the Dbacks-rockies game on friday... I cant wait to go see another playoff game... this is my second time going to a playoff game it is f'n awesome!!!! of course it wont be so awesome if the Dbacks lose...


----------



## Fargo

Indians 3 and 4 pitchers are garbage. Look for another Yankees win tommorrow against pathetic Paul Byrd.


----------



## fassw22

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Where are you "unstopable" Phillies now??
> 
> Yanks are next to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timbz...


who said the phillies were 'unstopable'? at least they didnt come to a dead stop like the mets...sucker WORST TANK JOB IN HISTORY

no one likes the phillies anyway so i dont know who you are trying to boast at


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Where are you "unstopable" Phillies now??
> 
> Yanks are next to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timbz...


Where did we go?


----------



## [email protected]°

It will happen... just wait for it!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It will happen... just wait for it!!!!


Youre such a hater.. cant stop hating on other teams because your Mets choked.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> It will happen... just wait for it!!!!


Youre such a hater.. cant stop hating on other teams because your Mets choked.
[/quote]

YES I AM, and you have nothing but "The Mets Choked"....


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It will happen... just wait for it!!!!


Youre such a hater.. cant stop hating on other teams because your Mets choked.
[/quote]

YES I AM, and you have nothing but "The Mets Choked"....
[/quote]
Why is there more?


----------



## Fargo

Yankees will annihilate Paul Byrd tonight while the announcers suck the Yankee cocks for 9 innings. Game 5 on Wednesday - Petit vs CC - will have to decide it.


----------



## r1dermon

the league will pay cleveland to lose the series, create a huge hype over the greatest rivalry in history, and make a trillion dollars off of the redsox yankees series...just you watch...


----------



## Fargo

Sure looked like Wedge was being paid last night bringing in that bum Fultz and leaving Nixon in Right Field.


----------



## Fargo

Torre Pulls Wang on National TV.


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> the league will pay cleveland to lose the series, create a huge hype over the greatest rivalry in history, and make a trillion dollars off of the redsox yankees series...just you watch...


Not every body cheats like the pats and for Christ's sake wipe the drool off your chin..


----------



## [email protected]°

Wang gets cut early...

Wang can't keep it up...

Wang tiered after short rest...

Wang goes soft...

Wang yanked...


----------



## Liquid

here we go 2 on no outs, Lets Go Yankees


----------



## hitler

times running out for the yanks... they better start scoring or its game over..


----------



## ChilDawg

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Wang gets cut early...
> 
> Wang can't keep it up...
> 
> Wang tiered after short rest...
> 
> Wang goes soft...
> 
> Wang yanked...


The Boss' Wang was impotent tonight...


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Wang gets cut early...
> 
> Wang can't keep it up...
> 
> Wang tiered after short rest...
> 
> Wang goes soft...
> 
> Wang yanked...


Mets choke early...


----------



## Fargo

8th inning will be great. Hard right hander Betencourt against great Yankee hitting. I hope Yankees gag.


----------



## Fargo

Case in Point: Hard throwers with great command are the best answer to Yankee hitting. Fausto, CC, Betencourt. Byrd was saved by the defense.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Wang gets cut early...
> 
> Wang can't keep it up...
> 
> Wang tiered after short rest...
> 
> Wang goes soft...
> 
> Wang yanked...


Mets choke early...
[/quote]

Yanks BLEW IT too!!!


----------



## Guest

Hey hey hey....

goodbye.


----------



## ChilDawg

The Boss' Wang to be flogged repeatedly, violently by the New York media?


----------



## MONGO 

Hey.. at least we made it to the playoffs in one of the biggest comebacks and you guys commited one of the biggest chokes in the history of baseball.. and dont get be started on Toronto.. how did they do this year?


----------



## ChilDawg

"RockinTimbz still likes Wang"

Sorry, man, couldn't resist...


----------



## MONGO 

Reported.


----------



## ChilDawg

I figured as much. Sigh.


----------



## Fargo

Man they even handed the Yankees the Polish Rifle in the 9th and they couldn't win. 200 million dollars wasted again.


----------



## MONGO 

Have fun getting crushed by the Red Sox who will than get destroyed by either Arizona or Colorado.


----------



## ChilDawg

Fargo said:


> Man they even handed the Yankees the Polish Rifle in the 9th and they couldn't win. 200 million dollars wasted again.


Did I hear them correct and Borowski's ERA was above 5? And Cleveland's bullpen was their main problem last year? Small wonder...


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Have fun getting crushed by the Red Sox who will than get destroyed by either Arizona or Colorado.


Oh noes...

Don't tell me you are rooting for The Sox now....

WTF kind of Yankee fan are you??


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Have fun getting crushed by the Red Sox who will than get destroyed by either Arizona or Colorado.:laugh:


Oh noes...

Don't tell me you are rooting for The Sox now....

WTF kind of Yankee fan are you??
[/quote]
Did I say I was rooting for the Red Sox?







Im just not an idiot and know the Red Sox will destroy Cleveland.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Have fun getting crushed by the Red Sox who will than get destroyed by either Arizona or Colorado.:laugh:


Oh noes...

Don't tell me you are rooting for The Sox now....

WTF kind of Yankee fan are you??
[/quote]
Did I say I was rooting for the Red Sox?







Im just not an idiot and know the Red Sox will destroy Cleveland.
[/quote]

Like the Yankees did??


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> LETS GO YANKEES!!!


I hate to say it, but Yankees own Cleveland. They'll take them in 4, but in the ALCS I don't think they're starters can survive a 7 game series. the bullpen yes, but not the starters. Boston screwed up roayall taking the long series. Now the Angels will be able to start their two aces in 4 of the 5 games on full rest, which is what Cleveland would have done to the Yankees had they given them the long series. Now, Boston will probably lose and even if they win they'll have to play the Yankees. Angels taking it all.
[/quote]
Anything can happen.. its been a crazy year and I think the playoffs will be the same.
[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Have fun getting crushed by the Red Sox who will than get destroyed by either Arizona or Colorado.:laugh:


Oh noes...

Don't tell me you are rooting for The Sox now....

WTF kind of Yankee fan are you??
[/quote]
Did I say I was rooting for the Red Sox?







Im just not an idiot and know the Red Sox will destroy Cleveland.
[/quote]

Like the Yankees did??
[/quote]
I never said the Yankees would destroy Cleveland.








[/quote]

You also didn't post anything that resembled concern...

Hey... just be a HATER...

My teams out, your team is out....

Cleveland is due... f*ck Boston, and the "newer" NL teams....

Just go with it....

Sorry D-back and Rockies fans....


----------



## MONGO 

Its going to be a boring World Series ill tell you that much.


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Its going to be a boring World Series ill tell you that much.:laugh:


Agreed...

I wont watch it unless there is no football on....


----------



## MONGO 

Only thing I want to see is Boston get the boot otherwise I could care less.


----------



## Fargo

ChilDawg said:


> Man they even handed the Yankees the Polish Rifle in the 9th and they couldn't win. 200 million dollars wasted again.


Did I hear them correct and Borowski's ERA was above 5? And Cleveland's bullpen was their main problem last year? Small wonder...
[/quote]

He almost blew the game when that 2nd monster shot to RF went barely foul. But, a 3 run lead usually even bails out the sloppiest of closers. I'm sure JoBlow will have his choke day at least once against Boston.


----------



## r1dermon

RockinTimbz said:


> Hey.. at least we made it to the playoffs in one of the biggest comebacks and you guys commited one of the biggest chokes in the history of baseball.. and dont get be started on Toronto.. how did they do this year?:laugh:


speaking of the biggest choke in history...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_American...pionship_Series


----------



## MONGO 

r1dermon said:


> Hey.. at least we made it to the playoffs in one of the biggest comebacks and you guys commited one of the biggest chokes in the history of baseball.. and dont get be started on Toronto.. how did they do this year?:laugh:


speaking of the biggest choke in history...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_American...pionship_Series
[/quote]
Shall I bring up the multiple chokes throughout the history of baseball commited by the bosux?

I love this line from the article...

"The victory ended one of the longest droughts in MLB history, as the Red Sox hadn't won the World Series since 1918."

f*ckin losers.


----------



## r1dermon

does that discount the fact that your team will go down in history as the biggest choke artists ever? 1918 aint that long either...just ask the cubs, haha. but seriously, that was the most pathetically embarrassing thing that has ever happened in any sport IMO...and fittingly, it happened to the team with the least class and the most ego in the league...a-rod can suck those nuts.

"torre yanks wang"


----------



## ChilDawg

Oh, please...you'll flip on A-Rod if he comes to your team this offseason...


----------



## MONGO 

r1dermon said:


> does that discount the fact that your team will go down in history as the biggest choke artists ever? 1918 aint that long either...just ask the cubs, haha. but seriously, that was the most pathetically embarrassing thing that has ever happened in any sport IMO...and fittingly, it happened to the team with the least class and the most ego in the league...a-rod can suck those nuts.
> 
> "torre yanks wang"


Im sure in the future they will look back at the Yankees and think of 2004.







They will look back and see the greatest franchise in the history of baseball.

"Leads all MLB teams. Has most finals championships of all (major) North American sports."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Series_won

and yes The Cubs...


----------



## Liquid

ChilDawg said:


> Reported.










:laugh:


----------



## Fargo

What a sh*t organization the Yankees are. Torre got them how many championships, so all they do is spend like drunken sailors and fall short on young pitching replacements and now that idiot puts Torre on the line before the national press threatening to fire him. It must be tough being a Yankee fan - if you have any conscience. Maybe they'll just need to spend 300million this year.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon, why are you being so loud mouther...calm it down a little.


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> What a sh*t organization the Yankees are. Torre got them how many championships, so all they do is spend like drunken sailors and fall short on young pitching replacements and now that idiot puts Torre on the line before the national press threatening to fire him. It must be tough being a Yankee fan - if you have any conscience. Maybe they'll just need to spend 300million this year.










hopefully he gives the 300 mill to Maddingly, long time coming, torres got to go..


----------



## MONGO 

Mattingly or Girardi :nod:


----------



## r1dermon

ChilDawg said:


> Oh, please...you'll flip on A-Rod if he comes to your team this offseason...


dude, he's good, i never said he wasnt...probably the best player in baseball right now...but in the playoffs, he sucks dirty ass, and he plays dirtier than anyone else in the league, period.

do i dislike him? absolutely! would i still dislike him if for some ungodly reason he comes to the sox? absolutely...HOWEVER, i would take comfort in the fact that we have him...

now, here are some reasons we will NOT be getting a-frod. #1, there's no reason not to re-sign lowell. the only POSSIBLE scenario is that Lowell holds out for a longer contract, which we will not give him, 3 years with a 4th option will be suitable, but it also depends on what another team will give him (yankees?). he's practically half the cost of A-rod, and as has been proven in this years playoffs so far, PITCHING wins games...

which brings me to point #2 red sox MAY be looking to pick up Santana from the twins...coco crisp is DEFINATELY out of town, even though it pains me to say it, we just dont have a spot for him (ellsbury has proven himself quite well this year) look for coco crisp and clay buckholtz to be packaged up, santana aint gonna be cheap...

but seriously, there's no reason to get a-frod, especially when everyone in boston hates him now anyway, we would've loved to have signed him a few years ago...but what's done is done, and baseball teams (the YANKEES) have to realize that pitching is a lot more valuable than offense.


----------



## ICEE

Lets go Boston


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> which brings me to point #2 red sox MAY be looking to pick up Santana from the twins...coco crisp is DEFINATELY out of town, even though it pains me to say it, we just dont have a spot for him (ellsbury has proven himself quite well this year) look for coco crisp and clay buckholtz to be packaged up, santana aint gonna be cheap...


Santana is going to fetch a hell of a lot more than that.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> r1dermon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which brings me to point #2 red sox MAY be looking to pick up Santana from the twins...coco crisp is DEFINATELY out of town, even though it pains me to say it, we just dont have a spot for him (ellsbury has proven himself quite well this year) look for coco crisp and clay buckholtz to be packaged up, santana aint gonna be cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> Santana is going to fetch a hell of a lot more than that.
Click to expand...

no sh*t, we save all that money by signing lowell instead of gay-rod, throw in more incentives obviously than coco and buckholtz (even though buckholtz is one of the better up-and-comers in the league right now, and at only what, 22 years old, he's only gonna get better), there's a lot we can do, but i think in the end the sox will be looking for santana moreso than pay-rod.


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> r1dermon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which brings me to point #2 red sox MAY be looking to pick up Santana from the twins...coco crisp is DEFINATELY out of town, even though it pains me to say it, we just dont have a spot for him (ellsbury has proven himself quite well this year) look for coco crisp and clay buckholtz to be packaged up, santana aint gonna be cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> Santana is going to fetch a hell of a lot more than that.
Click to expand...

Mets are on Santana as well...

Even Reyes is on the block for him.... Among others....


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Santana is going to fetch a hell of a lot more than that.


Who the hell is Santana? The Indians beat him 5 times this year.


----------



## Guest

Santana is one of the Leagues top pitchers.

He will fetch a legitimate offensive threat, a 2-3 pitcher and several high prospects in my opinion.


----------



## ICEE

hey Fargo whats up

I like big papi


----------



## [email protected]°

Fargo said:


> Santana is going to fetch a hell of a lot more than that.


Who the hell is Santana? The Indians beat him 5 times this year.
[/quote]

Johan Santana is an awesome LHP...

He is a free agent, and EVERYONE is hot on him...

Not looking good for the D-Backs right now....


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> hey Fargo whats up
> 
> I like big papi







what happened, had to wait for the yanks to lose before you came back in here :laugh: ?


----------



## hitler

well the Dbacks didnt get any of the breaks tonight. The rockies D was really impressive and Webb did not have his pitching working for him. Hopefully Davis will pitch great tomorrow night and the dbacks can get a must win. I will be attending the game tomorrow night and I hope my presence will be that little extra the dbacks need to get a win!!!


----------



## r1dermon

honestly, the rockies are one hot ass team right now...good luck stopping them...

GO SOX!


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> hey Fargo whats up
> 
> I like big papi


Yeah, he's great. CC with the premiere Playoff pressure tankjob in game 1. As hot as the Rockies are, the Red Sox are definitely the best team money can buy. Indians look like scared little bitches.


----------



## hitler

son of a bitch... we had that game right where we wnated it and a mistake by drew by not relizing he was called safe by the ump and the Valverde walking threee straight batters in the 11th to let the rockes take the lead to win... we had soooooo many chances to get the win tonight and we couldnt close the deal... I am disappointed and frustrated..


----------



## Fargo

Poor Diamondbacks just don't have a hostile environment at home like the Yankees and Red Sox. They barely sold out. Rockies are on fire right now.

Cleveland and Boston oughta get interesting. Beckett seems the only lights out starting pitcher for either team. He could be the difference. Cleveland is so much younger and so less loaded with money players so you have to give them credit. Gagner was a greedy reverse backstabbing pick-up. He can't throw after the injury in a high-pressure environment. Red Sox can gag on that salary.


----------



## ICEE

hahaha liquid

no im busy

anyway go red sox hell of a game last night

dbacks suck


----------



## Bawb2u

Fargo said:


> Gagner was a greedy reverse backstabbing pick-up. He can't throw after the injury in a high-pressure environment. Red Sox can gag on that salary.


As soon as he was announced, you could hear the entire crowd at Fenway make that kicked in the nuts sound, Uhhhh. We all knew the game was gone at that point.


----------



## r1dermon

honestly, and im not lying. when he came in, me and my buddies who were watching the game started cursing at the TV...we knew what was going to happen...little did we know that it'd be a 7 run destruction...hopefully matsuzaka can pitch better tomorrow than he has been lately...


----------



## Fargo

The Red Sox have every opportunity tonight with Jake Westbrook on the mound tonight. The Yankees clobbered him early. They've got the pitching advantage for sure, but Dice K's been pretty bad as of late; then again with the rest he may be fine. The difference on Saturday was when the pens got to the junk throwers, the rookie Tom Mastny outperformed the overpaid Gagner.

Diamondbacks offense will cost them the series. I couldn't believe they didn't light up Colorado's junk ball thrower last night. Whoever that guy was, the Red Sox or Indians would send him packing in 4 innings.


----------



## hitler

coutl said:


> hahaha liquid
> 
> no im busy
> 
> anyway go red sox hell of a game last night
> 
> dbacks suck


yeah the dbacks sucks considering they made it to the NL Championship ans won the NL West Pennant. oh yeah when every single sports analyist didnt even think they would make .500 this year. if you consider that sucking then yes you are right...


----------



## Fargo

Tigers suck


----------



## ICEE

i meant their sucking in the series

ya it was a hell of a accomplishment to get their for them... but the rockies was bigger

and yes the tigers sucked but so do the yankees


----------



## Fargo

Diamondbacks have no timly hitting.


----------



## r1dermon

rockies look to be fairly unstoppable...good luck to whoever comes out of the AL if the rockies continue playing the way they are... (hopefully the sox!!!)


----------



## Fargo

Dice-Cash ousted early.


----------



## Fargo

Here Comes the Polish Rifle.


----------



## Guest

So Fargo, what doomsday scenario are you going to tell us about now? Which Cleveland player is going to suck next game?

If they win the world series, will you still be kicking them in the balls every other night on here?


----------



## r1dermon

umm...how many f*cking baserunners do we have to strand to realize we need to get singles...? f*cking boston. jesus christ.


----------



## Lowporkwa

tough being a boston sports fan huh? laugh

go cleveland


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> So Fargo, what doomsday scenario are you going to tell us about now? Which Cleveland player is going to suck next game?
> 
> If they win the world series, will you still be kicking them in the balls every other night on here?


I don't recall posing a doomsday scenario last night; I only said that the Sox had a great opportunity with Westbrook on the mound, which they did in the 2nd inning. If anything I've been bashing the Red Sox for overspending.
And as far as Borowski goes, every Cleveland fan panics when he takes the mound. That was his first 1-2-3 inning in Lord knows how long.

The Indians played great last night. Are the Blue Jays still in it?


----------



## r1dermon

Lowporkwa said:


> tough being a boston sports fan huh? laugh
> 
> go cleveland


heh, not lately, but come on, pre-2004 you try being a sox fan...so much random season ending sh*t happened.

BTW, boston college is 3rd in the country in the BCS, the patriots are the best team in the league, the sox are in the ALCS, the celtics have a legitimate chance of making the eastern conference finals, and the bruins! well....the bruins suck total ass...but who cares about hockey!!!

go sox!


----------



## Guest

I care about hockey.

And Fargo, yes the Jays are still in it. We are facing the Mets in the Annual "Theres always Next Year" championship, hosted by the city of Philadelpia.


----------



## Fargo

National League Playoffs MVP: Tony Gwynn Junior. Anyone catch that hit?


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> I care about hockey.
> 
> And Fargo, yes the Jays are still in it. We are facing the Mets in the Annual "Theres always Next Year" championship, hosted by the city of Philadelpia.


hmm...thats funny, i thought that was the buffalo bills slogan?


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Diamondbacks have no timly hitting.


its hard to have timely hitting when the rockies have been playing perfect D. the dbacks have gotten more hits in every game, the Rockies D shut them down..


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> I care about hockey.
> 
> And Fargo, yes the Jays are still in it. We are facing the Mets in the Annual "Theres always Next Year" championship, hosted by the city of Philadelpia.


hmm...thats funny, i thought that was the buffalo bills slogan?
[/quote]

This is the Bills slogan:



> When I find myself in times of trouble, mother Mary comes to me,
> speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> And in my hour of darkness she is standing right in front of me,
> speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> And when the broken hearted people living in the world agree,
> there will be an answer, let it be.
> For though they may be parted there is still a chance that they will see,
> there will be an answer. let it be.
> 
> Let it be, let it be, .....
> 
> And when the night is cloudy, there is still a light, that shines on me,
> shine until tomorrow, let it be.
> I wake up to the sound of music, mother Mary comes to me,
> speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> Let it be, let it be, .....


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> Diamondbacks have no timly hitting.


its hard to have timely hitting when the rockies have been playing perfect D. the dbacks have gotten more hits in every game, the Rockies D shut them down..
[/quote]

It's also hard to have timely hitting when you have no dicipline at the plate. The Rockies will face that against the Red Sox or Indians in the WS, guys who work the count and make you throw your pitch, so the hit has little chance of being turned against itself by great defense. The Diamondbacks and Phillies free swung too much and didn't up the Rockies' pitch counts. Stringing hits together never hurts either. This is no surprise since the Diamondbacks were winning all season with great pitching. They're run prodction was low all year.


----------



## r1dermon

not looking good for the sox...if we can get a win in the next game, i think we can take this...i think it all hinges on that game though...(obviously)...


----------



## Fargo

You're chances would be better if you had one more effective starter other than Beckett.


----------



## MONGO 

Its turning out to be a good year after all.


----------



## [email protected]°

I told yous The Indians are gonna do it!!


----------



## Fargo

They better do it Thursday. Who the hell wants to go back to Fenway and deal with that crowd.


----------



## Liquid

they offer Torre's job to mattingly and he turns it down


----------



## Fargo

Liquid said:


> they offer Torre's job to mattingly and he turns it down


What sane person would want to work for that scumbag Steinbrenner?


----------



## Liquid

Fargo said:


> they offer Torre's job to mattingly and he turns it down


What sane person would want to work for that scumbag Steinbrenner?
[/quote]

steinbrenners lucky to know his own name right now







pretty much ready to hang it up, bottom line is the organization wants results and mattingly is more then capable, i think its more of a loyalty issue and if torre does get fired hopefully mattingly will step up wtf i don't want to see anyone else but him to take torre's place...


----------



## Fargo

I can't stand it. Beckett is unstoppable. Now it's anyone's series going back to Boston.


----------



## Bawb2u

Fargo said:


> I can't stand it. Beckett is unstoppable. Now it's anyone's series going back to Boston.


Schilling still worries me, even though he's changed his style he's still too hitable. Sox are good at home though, so it's still a good possibility. Good news is if we make it through this one, Francona's going to have a short leash on Dice-K for game 7 and Beckett will be available for a couple innings of middle relief if needed.


----------



## Fargo

game 6 or bust for the Indians; Beckett will own them in game 7 out of the BP.


----------



## x-J-x

Beckett was absolute FILTHY on game 5. RSox needs to clone him


----------



## ChilDawg

So who saw Torre growing a spine and turning down The Boss? Anyone?


----------



## MONGO 

He is on every news channel here right now talking about everything.


----------



## ChilDawg

I meant something more like, "Who saw that coming?"


----------



## ICEE

Yankees are ihn a world of trouble


----------



## Fargo

x-J-x said:


> Beckett was absolute FILTHY on game 5. RSox needs to clone him


Best pitcher in baseball, the most clutch, very old school, great variety of pitches and very intelligent. There's no pitcher that even comes close.


----------



## r1dermon

Fargo said:


> Beckett was absolute FILTHY on game 5. RSox needs to clone him


Best pitcher in baseball, the most clutch, very old school, great variety of pitches and very intelligent. There's no pitcher that even comes close.
[/quote]

agree...and if he doesnt get the cy young, i dont even know man...i might boycott baseball. haha...

::crosses fingers for schilling to have a good outing::


----------



## Liquid

coutl said:


> Yankees are ihn a world of trouble


not really, when mattingly, which he will







, takes the job we'll be unstoppable..


----------



## x-J-x

Big Schill stepped up and w/ a lot of run support...GAME 7 HERE WE GO...

anyone felt bad for Carmona?..


----------



## Guest

I just knew that grand slam was coming. It was so obvious.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy, now you might be getting an idea of what I've meant all year about what it means to be a Cleveland fan - not enough to lose, but one must have their hopes shattered to pieces.

The Drive, the fumble, the catch, the shot, the ninth (97 World Series), the week (2005 Indians), the sweep, and now, the Lead.


----------



## Guest

:laugh: Ive got a bad feeling about Game 7.

Either way, Im going for the Rockies. Too bad they will have to wait a WEEK between games (lame).


----------



## Lowporkwa

F boston and their smug ass fans.


----------



## [email protected]°

LETS GO ROCKIES!!!!

Boston will go down like a drunk virgin prom date... just like in 86 against The Mets!!!


----------



## Fargo

Add another classic Cleveland choke job to the list. My problem with Boston is what does it say for baseball when your top 3 starters and heart of the batting order are all bought off with untold millions. With all the money they shell out, they had to go 7 games against a team on a K-Mart budget. I hope Rockies can pull a miracle.


----------



## MONGO 

This WS could get interesting... even though im not excited about it... at all.


----------



## r1dermon

RockinTimbz said:


> This WS could get interesting... even though im not excited about it... at all.


why, because your sucky ass team isnt in it?

and fargo, untold millions? these are the best players in baseball...

think about this, carmona makes what, league minimum? 380 grand a year? THAT's bullshit, SIZEMORE makes UNDER a million a year, THATS bullshit...that should be about 8 million more dollars on their payroll per year at minimum (which it will turn into later on)...their highest paid players?!? sebathia (rightfully so), paul byrd, and jake westbrook...

the thing about the sox is, we have probably the best farm system in the major leagues. in order to keep these players, we have to pay them big money, or else other teams will. but we spend more on hitting (maybe cleveland should think about it)... and we are in the same division as the yankees, who spend more money than god (more than 50 million more than the redsox...50 million MORE than the red sox, clevelands payroll is 61 million)

GO SOX!


----------



## Guest

Best farm system in baseball?







Cmon now, not even close.

I can name a few off the top of my head who have better:

Tampa
New York Yankees
Colorado
Arizona
Kansas City 
Cleveland

However, Boston does develop a lot of good talent, I would say they pump out more above average players then most teams, players that might not have been given much of a chance from other scouts.


----------



## r1dermon

no you did NOOT just try and tell me that both tampas and NY yankees farm systems are better than the sox...

the twins and the red sox have the two best farm systems in the majors, period. tampa is alright, but the yankees are sh*t, they dont "farm" anyone...they get prospects and trade them for high dollar veterins. thats it! lol. come on dude...the yankees??? lmfao.


----------



## Guest

The Yankees have two of the best 15 prospects in baseball. The only other team with that much high classed talent is Tampa.

Please, show me the Sox top 10 prospects and we will compare them to any of the teams Ive mentioned.

Also, Im not putting the Sox farm system down. They have a very good farm system for a team that competes every year. They make better use of thier draft picks then most of the league. However, they do not have one of the best farm systems in the league, not even top 10 I wouldnt say.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Yankees have two of the best 15 prospects in baseball. The only other team with that much high classed talent is Tampa.
> 
> Please, show me the Sox top 10 prospects and we will compare them to any of the teams Ive mentioned.
> 
> Also, Im not putting the Sox farm system down. They have a very good farm system for a team that competes every year. They make better use of thier draft picks then most of the league. However, they do not have one of the best farm systems in the league, not even top 10 I wouldnt say.


AHHHHAHAHAHAHA...ok...i just have to laugh at this post...

clay buckholtz and jocoby ellsbury...who can yankees produce better than them???


----------



## Guest

Phillip Hughes and Jose Tabata.

Again, lets see some reasoning behind the "best farm system in baseball" comments? Really, do you have any? Or is it just the red goggles skewing your vision


----------



## r1dermon

dude, look at the facts, clay buckholz is going to be a starting pitcher in one of the best rotations in the MLB (the red sox), jacoby ellsbury has already proven himself and is going to be in the starting lineup of a very strong red sox lineup, look at who else the red sox have produced...does jonathan papelbon ring a bell? dustin pedroia? craig hansen? who have the yankees produced or more importantly...DEVELOPED? tabata is still a ways away from starting, there's no place for him (of course, the yanks will probably just package deal him for someone they can pay 20 million dollars a year for).


----------



## Lowporkwa

MLB is a joke until there is a salary cap. I think its pathetic that a team in boston, whos payroll is 160 million, BARELY beat a team from cleveland whos payroll is 60 million. Boston just buys their prospects, every one of them bought. A few they brought up cool neat, but every big name player they just BOUGHT. Thats whats stupid about baseball you can just purely BUY championships.

Anyways, boston fans are still the worst fans of any sports team. R1dermon is just the PERFECT example of how full of themselves all boston fans are. He thinks hes better than you because he cheers for boston teams.

Its easy always being on top huh?


----------



## x-J-x

Lowporkwa said:


> MLB is a joke until there is a salary cap. I think its pathetic that a team in boston, whos payroll is 160 million, BARELY beat a team from cleveland whos payroll is 60 million. Boston just buys their prospects, every one of them bought. A few they brought up cool neat, but every big name player they just BOUGHT. Thats whats stupid about baseball you can just purely BUY championships.
> 
> Anyways, boston fans are still the worst fans of any sports team. R1dermon is just the PERFECT example of how full of themselves all boston fans are. He thinks hes better than you because he cheers for boston teams.
> 
> Its easy always being on top huh?


you are just bitter...your aces choked...both your offense and defense flopped in the last 3 games...please...


----------



## Lowporkwa

my aces choked? im from cleveland...they did what they were destined to do...choke. Flip flop the situation and you say the same thing. Anyway, until there is a cap, there is no real parity in the sport.


----------



## x-J-x

Lowporkwa said:


> my aces choked? im from cleveland...they did what they were destined to do...choke. Flip flop the situation and you say the same thing. Anyway, until there is a cap, there is no real parity in the sport.


I know you are from Cleveland (right under your name)...what do you mean "destined to do"?...are you saying teams w/ smaller salary can't win championships?...remember the Tiger from 2005?...Both Carmona and C.C did not perform the same way they did during regular season...they pressure/the hype got to them...they CHOKED...

The Indians out played the Yankees...wat do you say in this case?...you are just bitter because the Indians was one win away from the WS...but flopped...you are angry...you are upset BECAUSE your team lost...


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> no you did NOOT just try and tell me that both tampas and NY yankees farm systems are better than the sox...
> 
> the twins and the red sox have the two best farm systems in the majors, period. tampa is alright, but the yankees are sh*t, they dont "farm" anyone...they get prospects and trade them for high dollar veterins. thats it! lol. come on dude...the yankees??? lmfao.


If the farm system is so great, how is it that the 4 starting pitchers are Beckett, bought, Dice K, bought for sick money, Schilling, bought, and Wakefield, over 40. How is it that Drew, Papi, Manny, and Lowell did not come out of the farm system? Please, I agree that the Indians are on a low budget, but any team that pays 100 million for a pitcher from Japan is just spending sick money. The bottom line is that the Red Sox and Yankees have done more to damage baseball than to help it. Indians should spend more, but teams like the Yankees and Red Sox should have limits.

But let's get to the real reason Cleveland lost: they choked in grand Cleveland style. There was never a doubt in my mind that Boston would not come back; it's just expected here. 30-5 in three games after leading 3-1. They went from best team to the Devil Rays, while the big players never showed up. Add 5 starting rookies to the mix and it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## r1dermon

im sorry your team lost mr cleveland fan, but you're really standing in a glass house throwing stones if you're honestly sitting there telling me how high and mighty i feel about beating you...and yes, it's nice to always win







. cleveland robs their fans by not shelling out money for better players...they sell out every game...you should feel jipped by such a scummy franchise.

as for 5 starting rookies...who were they again?

wakefield came up through the system fargo, he was basically aquired while a prospect. and after 04, the sox farm system took a dive, but in the past year or two, we've really upped it from what it was after the WS. papelbon is one of the better closers in the league...all of our prospects are waiting for positions to fill, they've been "developing" while we were shelling out money for schilling, becket...etc...and BTW sebathia makes 2 million dollars more than becket, and mr cleveland fan guy who doesnt know many things about baseball, the redsox salary is not 160 million dollars. im going to let you look it up though.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> im sorry your team lost mr cleveland fan, but you're really standing in a glass house throwing stones if you're honestly sitting there telling me how high and mighty i feel about beating you...and yes, it's nice to always win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . cleveland robs their fans by not shelling out money for better players...they sell out every game...you should feel jipped by such a scummy franchise.
> 
> as for 5 starting rookies...who were they again?
> 
> wakefield came up through the system fargo, he was basically aquired while a prospect. and after 04, the sox farm system took a dive, but in the past year or two, we've really upped it from what it was after the WS. papelbon is one of the better closers in the league...all of our prospects are waiting for positions to fill, they've been "developing" while we were shelling out money for schilling, becket...etc...and BTW sebathia makes 2 million dollars more than becket, and mr cleveland fan guy who doesnt know many things about baseball, the redsox salary is not 160 million dollars. im going to let you look it up though.


First off, here's a little vindication for myself. This is a list compiled by HardBall times (they are just of bunch of professional scouts and what not though, what do they know):



> Here are the top five farm systems for hitters:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Dodgers
> 2. Arizona Diamondbacks (trailing the Dodgers by less than 1%)
> 3. Colorado Rockies
> 4. Cleveland Indians
> 5. San Diego Padres
> 
> The top five for pitchers:
> 
> 1. Minnesota Twins
> 2. Cleveland Indians
> 3. Chicago Cubs
> 4. Philadelphia Phillies
> 5. Milwaukee Brewers
> 
> Putting it all together, here's how each team's farm system ranks:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Dodgers
> *2. Cleveland Indians*
> 3. Arizona Diamondbacks
> 4. Chicago Cubs
> 5. Milwaukee Brewers
> 6. Minnesota Twins
> 7. Detroit Tigers
> 8. New York Mets
> 9. Colorado Rockies
> 10. Philadelphia Phillies
> *11. New York Yankees*
> 12. Houston Astros
> *13. Boston Red Sox*
> 14. Tampa Bay Devil Rays
> 15. San Diego Padres
> 16. Toronto Blue Jays
> 17. Chicago White Sox
> 18. Pittsburgh Pirates
> 19. Seattle Mariners
> 20. Cincinnati Reds
> 21. Los Angeles Angels
> 22. Oakland A's
> 23. St. Louis Cardinals
> 24. San Francisco Giants
> 25. Atlanta Braves
> 26. Florida Marlins
> 27. Texas Rangers
> 28. Kansas City Royals
> 29. Baltimore Orioles
> 30. Washington Nationals


Cleveland built their team the way it should be: Homegrown talent.

Boston bought an allstar for almost all of thier positions.

Payrolls:



> Boston: 143m+
> Cleveland: 61m+
> Rockies: 54m+


Hardly fair!


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> First off, here's a little vindication for myself. This is a list compiled by HardBall times (they are just of bunch of professional scouts and what not though, what do they know):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the top five farm systems for hitters:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Dodgers
> 2. Arizona Diamondbacks (trailing the Dodgers by less than 1%)
> 3. Colorado Rockies
> 4. Cleveland Indians
> 5. San Diego Padres
> 
> The top five for pitchers:
> 
> 1. Minnesota Twins
> 2. Cleveland Indians
> 3. Chicago Cubs
> 4. Philadelphia Phillies
> 5. Milwaukee Brewers
> 
> Putting it all together, here's how each team's farm system ranks:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Dodgers
> *2. Cleveland Indians*
> 3. Arizona Diamondbacks
> 4. Chicago Cubs
> 5. Milwaukee Brewers
> 6. Minnesota Twins
> 7. Detroit Tigers
> 8. New York Mets
> 9. Colorado Rockies
> 10. Philadelphia Phillies
> *11. New York Yankees*
> 12. Houston Astros
> *13. Boston Red Sox*
> 14. Tampa Bay Devil Rays
> 15. San Diego Padres
> 16. Toronto Blue Jays
> 17. Chicago White Sox
> 18. Pittsburgh Pirates
> 19. Seattle Mariners
> 20. Cincinnati Reds
> 21. Los Angeles Angels
> 22. Oakland A's
> 23. St. Louis Cardinals
> 24. San Francisco Giants
> 25. Atlanta Braves
> 26. Florida Marlins
> 27. Texas Rangers
> 28. Kansas City Royals
> 29. Baltimore Orioles
> 30. Washington Nationals
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland built their team the way it should be: Homegrown talent.
> 
> Boston bought an allstar for almost all of thier positions.
> 
> Payrolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston: 143m+
> Cleveland: 61m+
> Rockies: 54m+
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly fair!
Click to expand...

You can't argue facts, but it also comes down to ideology. How should the game be played? Trades and free agents used to mean something when they were key moves rather than a function of ability to pay. Smaller markets will always be at a disadvantage and will have to rely more on their farm systems. And I already admitted that's not why the Indians lost. That series was theirs for the taking, but they just flat-out choked. Luckily the Yankees will never buy CC, since they know now he can't beat the Red Sox.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> im sorry your team lost mr cleveland fan, but you're really standing in a glass house throwing stones if you're honestly sitting there telling me how high and mighty i feel about beating you...and yes, it's nice to always win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . cleveland robs their fans by not shelling out money for better players...they sell out every game...you should feel jipped by such a scummy franchise.
> 
> as for 5 starting rookies...who were they again?
> 
> wakefield came up through the system fargo, he was basically aquired while a prospect. and after 04, the sox farm system took a dive, but in the past year or two, we've really upped it from what it was after the WS. papelbon is one of the better closers in the league...all of our prospects are waiting for positions to fill, they've been "developing" while we were shelling out money for schilling, becket...etc...and BTW sebathia makes 2 million dollars more than becket, and mr cleveland fan guy who doesnt know many things about baseball, the redsox salary is not 160 million dollars. im going to let you look it up though.


First off, here's a little vindication for myself. This is a list compiled by HardBall times (they are just of bunch of professional scouts and what not though, what do they know):



> Here are the top five farm systems for hitters:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Dodgers
> 2. Arizona Diamondbacks (trailing the Dodgers by less than 1%)
> 3. Colorado Rockies
> 4. Cleveland Indians
> 5. San Diego Padres
> 
> The top five for pitchers:
> 
> 1. Minnesota Twins
> 2. Cleveland Indians
> 3. Chicago Cubs
> 4. Philadelphia Phillies
> 5. Milwaukee Brewers
> 
> Putting it all together, here's how each team's farm system ranks:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Dodgers
> *2. Cleveland Indians*
> 3. Arizona Diamondbacks
> 4. Chicago Cubs
> 5. Milwaukee Brewers
> 6. Minnesota Twins
> 7. Detroit Tigers
> 8. New York Mets
> 9. Colorado Rockies
> 10. Philadelphia Phillies
> *11. New York Yankees*
> 12. Houston Astros
> *13. Boston Red Sox*
> 14. Tampa Bay Devil Rays
> 15. San Diego Padres
> 16. Toronto Blue Jays
> 17. Chicago White Sox
> 18. Pittsburgh Pirates
> 19. Seattle Mariners
> 20. Cincinnati Reds
> 21. Los Angeles Angels
> 22. Oakland A's
> 23. St. Louis Cardinals
> 24. San Francisco Giants
> 25. Atlanta Braves
> 26. Florida Marlins
> 27. Texas Rangers
> 28. Kansas City Royals
> 29. Baltimore Orioles
> 30. Washington Nationals


Cleveland built their team the way it should be: Homegrown talent.

Boston bought an allstar for almost all of thier positions.

Payrolls:



> Boston: 143m+
> Cleveland: 61m+
> Rockies: 54m+


Hardly fair!
[/quote]

boston also has an above average prospect for all of their positions as well...

hardly fair? first of all, cleveland doesnt play the yankees 18 times a year, the red sox do...second of all, cleveland HAS the market to spend more...they choose not to. its not fair for you to sit here and criticize the red sox of spending too much, when the indians just choose not to spend that much. im sure they're happy with an ALCS bid and ALMOST winning it...if they wanted more, they'd spend more. period. cleveland fans are much like boston bruins fans, rooting for a team that their ownership wont go the extra mile for. thats a fact.

the rockies are a cinderella story, what 4 or 5 games back mid september?? dont compare them, sh*t the marlins beat the yankees a few years back iirc when like 3 of the yankees pitchers could've made up the marlins entire payroll...

not only that, plenty of other teams spend big bucks (over 100 million dollars) and are golfing right now...if it's so unfair, the playoffs should be stacked with every team over 100 million dollars. wouldnt you agree? if it's so unfair, the rockies shouldnt even be close to the WS right now...

BTW, i love how the article you quoted breaks down the rankings to a 1% point...that's comical. i'd rather watch the "prospects" perform...which most of our top prospects this year, will be playing in fenway next year.

and fargo...what were we going to do with daisuke? the only other teams willing to shell out that money were the mets, and of course, the yankees. and his other 52 million dollar contract is full of incentives, but look, its not like he's some kind of recent phenom, he has been an amazing pitcher in japan, and had a pretty good season considering he JUST made a transition to the MLB, where he's never played before...next year he'll be sick.


----------



## Fargo

You're right that the Red Sox have no choice in order to keep up with the Yankees. The system is so far gone right now that they're left with little choice. I think you have a somewhat flawed conception of the Indians' market, however. Attendence only spiked when they started performing this year. Most of the season they were not drawing well enough to be a major market team. Like I said, I think they should spend around 30 million more a season - what the Tigers are spending - and that's all you'd need with a quality farm system, but there's no way right now they could shell out what the top markets like NY, Chicago, Boston and LA are spending.


----------



## r1dermon

im 100% for a salary cap in baseball. the red sox, more specifically, theo epstein, is an amazing eye for talent and consistently brings in good performers early in their careers. the same cannot be said for cashman, who really has no choice but to do what george tells him to...lol.


----------



## r1dermon

A REDSOX PRAYER

Our Father, who art at Fenway...
Baseball be thy game.
Thy Kingdom come,
Playoffs need to be won,
On Earth, then on to the Cask 'n' Flagon.

Give us this day, a perfect Papi,
And forgive us our losses,
As we forgive those,
Like Bill Buckner.

And lead us not, into desperation,
But deliver us from any losses.

For thine is the Power,
And the Glory,
To beat the Rockies,
Forever and ever....the Yankees suck
A-men


----------



## hitler

DannyBoy17 said:


> Best farm system in baseball?:laugh: Cmon now, not even close.
> 
> I can name a few off the top of my head who have better:
> 
> Tampa
> New York Yankees
> Colorado
> Arizona
> Kansas City
> Cleveland
> 
> However, Boston does develop a lot of good talent, I would say they pump out more above average players then most teams, players that might not have been given much of a chance from other scouts.


I agree that these teams do have a good farm system. this year I thnk the Dbacks had the most productive year out of their prospects.. many of the players that started this year were brought up from tucson to play big leagues.. Red soxs may have the best team but they still have to finish off a damn good team that is playing amazing... the soxs will have to play much better then they did in the ALCS to win the series.


----------



## r1dermon

hitler said:


> Best farm system in baseball?:laugh: Cmon now, not even close.
> 
> I can name a few off the top of my head who have better:
> 
> Tampa
> New York Yankees
> Colorado
> Arizona
> Kansas City
> Cleveland
> 
> However, Boston does develop a lot of good talent, I would say they pump out more above average players then most teams, players that might not have been given much of a chance from other scouts.


I agree that these teams do have a good farm system. this year I thnk the Dbacks had the most productive year out of their prospects.. many of the players that started this year were brought up from tucson to play big leagues.. Red soxs may have the best team but they still have to finish off a damn good team that is playing amazing... the soxs will have to play much better then they did in the ALCS to win the series.
[/quote]

im gonna go ahead and disagree here...we tanked hard 1 game at home, and 2 games away, other than that we lit up cleveland, and our pitching was lights out. 3 games that we were just not into. actually 1 game where 7 runs came in the final inning of a loss, pretty pathetic, even still, becket is one of the best, if not the best pitcher in baseball, especially in the playoffs, schilling will never lose an elimination game, and the middle of our lineup is on fire. plus the rockies have had what...9 days off? it'll be interesting for sure to see the rockies stack up against the sox.


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't it be awesome if The Rockies beat a team that paid 50million just to talk to a pitcher when the Rockies payroll is only like 50million :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if The Rockies beat a team that paid 50million just to talk to a pitcher when the Rockies payroll is only like 50million :laugh:


yeah, it would prove that your point is dumb and holds no weight...


----------



## Guest

It would prove that the Red Socks are overrated babies


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> Best farm system in baseball?:laugh: Cmon now, not even close.
> 
> I can name a few off the top of my head who have better:
> 
> Tampa
> New York Yankees
> Colorado
> Arizona
> Kansas City
> Cleveland
> 
> However, Boston does develop a lot of good talent, I would say they pump out more above average players then most teams, players that might not have been given much of a chance from other scouts.


I agree that these teams do have a good farm system. this year I thnk the Dbacks had the most productive year out of their prospects.. many of the players that started this year were brought up from tucson to play big leagues.. Red soxs may have the best team but they still have to finish off a damn good team that is playing amazing... the soxs will have to play much better then they did in the ALCS to win the series.
[/quote]

im gonna go ahead and disagree here...we tanked hard 1 game at home, and 2 games away, other than that we lit up cleveland, and our pitching was lights out. 3 games that we were just not into. actually 1 game where 7 runs came in the final inning of a loss, pretty pathetic, even still, becket is one of the best, if not the best pitcher in baseball, especially in the playoffs, schilling will never lose an elimination game, and the middle of our lineup is on fire. plus the rockies have had what...9 days off? it'll be interesting for sure to see the rockies stack up against the sox.
[/quote]

You will have to play better than you did against the Indians, because no matter how good you were in games 5-7, the Indians were absolutely horrible in those games, and the Rockies will never be that horrible. I've never seen a choke job like this one before, where a team that was working the pitchers and getting quality bullpen time were suddenly feeble at the plate and unable to get outs on defense, where 19 game winners pitched like AA call-ups. 30-5 ranks as one of the great tankjobs in playoff history, and while you guys definitely are good, remember you beat a team full of chokers, and it hurts me to call my team that, but that's what they are.

I'm sorry, but after Beckett, your starters are not great, but your bullpen is, so I'll say Red sox in 6.


----------



## r1dermon

the single advantage that the rockies have over the sox is defense...but we hit a LOT of balls, so they better hope their gloves are ready.

and after becket, our starting pitching admittedly isnt spectacular, but schilling is as experienced in the playoffs as it gets, and the rockies pitching aint no gem...


----------



## Bawb2u

I think it'll be Sox in 6. Take the first 2 in Fenway, Dice-k and Lester lose in Colorado, Beckett and Schill for the win.


----------



## hitler

the time off factor is always brought up and I think that it has its merit, however the time off may be good for the rockies and the extra play may end up biting the sox. I still think the sox will win the series, however, I always love to see the underdog kick the sh*t out of the favored.

schilling is not that clutch anymore, he is getting old and his pitches are not that devastating anymore, the rockies will eat him up..


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> the single advantage that the rockies have over the sox is defense...but we hit a LOT of balls, so they better hope their gloves are ready.
> 
> and after becket, our starting pitching admittedly isnt spectacular, but schilling is as experienced in the playoffs as it gets, and the rockies pitching aint no gem...


I think the Rockies will feast off Schilling, wheras Dice-K just needs to last 5 innings like he did Sunday against the chokers. Lester agains only needs to go 4-5 with the rest the SOx BP gets when Beckett pitches. The problem is that I don't think the Rockies pitching can hold off the heart of the Red Sox order, especially their 3rd starter, who'll get destroyed. What I notcied about Boston is that Francona and their pitching coach are much better at managing the pitching staff than were Clevelands' coaches and manager.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

Spotted in boston today:

GO SOX!!


----------



## Fargo

This series could get ugly.


----------



## hitler

I knew the rockies were going to lose game one.. I still say schilling is oing to get owned by the rockies.


----------



## Boobah

well that didn't go as planned...


----------



## Bawb2u

hitler said:


> I knew the rockies were going to lose game one.. I still say schilling is oing to get owned by the rockies.


I don't think he'll be owned but the Rockies will score enough off him in game 2 to go ahead but I think our bullpen and bats will do enough to win. In Game 6 he'll win outright.


----------



## hitler

Bawb2u said:


> I knew the rockies were going to lose game one.. I still say schilling is oing to get owned by the rockies.


I don't think he'll be owned but the Rockies will score enough off him in game 2 to go ahead but I think our bullpen and bats will do enough to win. In Game 6 he'll win outright.
[/quote]

i give schilling 3 to 4 innings before he is benched.


----------



## r1dermon

if we win tonight, IMO there wont be a game 6... i'd say 5 at most...


----------



## Fargo

Watching the Rockies get owned only makes the Cleveland choke-job all the more painful.







I tried to tell Dannyboy all year that the Indians' season would end in tragedy - it was just a matter of when and how. I guess it's like going out with a psycho-bitch that's really hot - you just enjoy the ride and know it won't end well.


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, well, if their TWO aces...not one but TWO aces actually won 1 game in the ALCS, then they'd be getting rocky high right now...maybe if they paid them more they'd be better players...


----------



## Fargo

They're just chokers, Cc gets paid well and Hafner gets 17 million a year to strike out. I agree, if the aces go 500 they win the series - but then again why throw strikes when you can walk in runs and toss low balls to Ortiz, when the scouting report is obvious he hits the low ball well.


----------



## Fargo

Red Sox are so much better than Rockies. But it is really gay they way the Bullpen takes part in the rallying chants, beating their sticks. When did Redsox nation start, after they won the 2004 WS and inherited thousands of frontrunners.(Bitter sarcasm).


----------



## r1dermon

lmao...i think its funny sh*t. sox have personality. something a lot of teams lack.


----------



## hitler

so I was wrong... schilling didnt get owned







but his days of wearing a sox jersey is almost at a end.. I doubt he will be extended.. maybe a one year contract, but nothing substantial.


----------



## Bawb2u

hitler said:


> so I was wrong... schilling didnt get owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but his days of wearing a sox jersey is almost at a end.. I doubt he will be extended.. *maybe a one year contract, but nothing substantial.*


That's all he's looking for from the Sox. One year, 14 million. Pretty good chance he'll get it, drop down to a #4 starter. He may only get 12-13 wins next year but there's somethng about the post-season that gets him going.


----------



## [email protected]°

r1dermon said:


> lmao...i think its funny sh*t. sox have personality. something a lot of teams lack.


The Mets have plenty of personality which they got criticized for after the meltdown...

Granted we fell to pieces and have much to prove in 08 but they DO HAVE personality

AND we will be a force to contend with...

MARK MY WORDS... we WILL BE BACK and ready to battle!!!!


----------



## r1dermon

Bake at 98.6° said:


> lmao...i think its funny sh*t. sox have personality. something a lot of teams lack.


The Mets have plenty of personality which they got criticized for after the meltdown...

Granted we fell to pieces and have much to prove in 08 but they DO HAVE personality

AND we will be a force to contend with...

MARK MY WORDS... we WILL BE BACK and ready to battle!!!!
[/quote]

lets let this season end before we start talking about next...


----------



## r1dermon

alright...hate on the sox all you want, but come on...this sh*t is rediculous...this would be more than the ENTIRE tampa bay salary for just ONE player...just ONE.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3082251


----------



## Guest

Wow..dont EVEN go there r1dermon. Sox fans have no right complaining about what other teams pay for players.


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> lmao...i think its funny sh*t. sox have personality. something a lot of teams lack.


The Mets have plenty of personality which they got criticized for after the meltdown...

Granted we fell to pieces and have much to prove in 08 but they DO HAVE personality

AND we will be a force to contend with...

MARK MY WORDS... we WILL BE BACK and ready to battle!!!!
[/quote]

lets let this season end before we start talking about next...
[/quote]

nobody cares about this season or the bosux..doesn't matter anyway, when Mattingly takes over in NewYork both the sox and the mets will find themselves back in loserville where they belong..


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wow..dont EVEN go there r1dermon. Sox fans have no right complaining about what other teams pay for players.


LMFAO...you're rediculous...first of all, i have every right to complain about the outrageous spending of another team for a SINGLE player...that kind of sh*t drives the price up for the entire league for lesser talent, and subsequently, SHITTY ASS PATHETIC teams like TORONTO (who will never ever ever win in this division) and TAMPA have to start paying MORE money for the same talent, and their market wont support it...i have no right?!? i have every right, the only reason the sox pay more for their players is because #1, we make more money, because we put a quality product on the field every outing, and #2, we compete with the highest paid team in professional sports. BTW i dont know if you've noticed, but the red sox have like the smallest stadium in the majors, so we sure as sh*t aint making the same kind of money off ticket sales as most other teams (then again, we sell out every single game because we're AWESOME, so maybe we do make the same...).

have fun losing for the rest of your life...boston is TOO nasty. BTW, i've been to a sox game in toronto...there were more sox fans than toronto fans there...maybe they should think about shelling some cash out for good players. they couldnt keep roger, they just dont want it bad enough...that's all...


----------



## ChilDawg

It takes such great fanhood to cheer for a frontrunner...and rip on other teams for taking the frontrunner on when they are unable to do so because of how the market has been reset not only by the frontrunner's greatest enemy but also by the frontrunner as well...seriously, who paid for Dice-K? J.D. Drew?

And in case you forget, the whole A-Rod being overpaid thing was not the Yankees' fault in the slightest. You can thank a different owner for A-Rod being priced so high...and someone else would pay $30 mil for A-Rod...whether it be the Sawx or Angels or Cubs, someone would pay it because of how the market was set last time he was a free agent.


----------



## r1dermon

ChilDawg said:


> It takes such great fanhood to cheer for a frontrunner...and rip on other teams for taking the frontrunner on when they are unable to do so because of how the market has been reset not only by the frontrunner's greatest enemy but also by the frontrunner as well...seriously, who paid for Dice-K? J.D. Drew?
> 
> And in case you forget, the whole A-Rod being overpaid thing was not the Yankees' fault in the slightest. You can thank a different owner for A-Rod being priced so high...and someone else would pay $30 mil for A-Rod...whether it be the Sawx or Angels or Cubs, someone would pay it because of how the market was set last time he was a free agent.


oh you're right dude...i guess im gonna stop supporting them because they're winning...

GO TAMPA!!! why waste your time dude...? who paid for kevin brown? roger clemins?!? 28 million dollars for what...12 starts?!? what a f*cking joke...dice-k is a quality investment. clemens is a stupid waste of money...but whatever...keep getting sub-par players, just enough to sell 90% of the tickets right? at least the management of the team i support actually WANTS to win, and isnt all about stealing their fans money...


----------



## ChilDawg

Get ready for your team to be involved in resetting the baseball marketplace again...Scott Boras just told Ken Rosenthal that A-Rod will opt out of his current contract.


----------



## joey'd

WHAT A PITCH, STRIKEOUT FOR THE GAME WINNER REDSOX WIN!!!!


----------



## hitler

yippie....................................................

This world series was freakin boring...... I hate the rockies just a little more then the soxs and I honestly found myself rooting for the damn rockies just to make the world series fun to watch...


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> LMFAO...you're rediculous...first of all, i have every right to complain about the outrageous spending of another team for *a SINGLE player*...that kind of sh*t drives the price up for the entire league for lesser talent


----------



## ChilDawg

Exactly. And when it comes down to it, Dice-K is definitely less valuable to his team than A-Rod as they use him, what? Most fifth days?

Plus, we'll have to see, but it seems likely that the Red Sawx are in the running for A-Rod...and they certainly tried to overpay him (by R1dermon's standards) before, but they were spurned...so throwing this completely on the Yanks (who did not set the bar for A-Rod the first time!) is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Fargo

I think Arod will end up in Anaheim.


----------



## r1dermon

Fargo said:


> LMFAO...you're rediculous...first of all, i have every right to complain about the outrageous spending of another team for *a SINGLE player*...that kind of sh*t drives the price up for the entire league for lesser talent











[/quote]

yeah, good call, since dice-k makes less than 1/3rd of what pay-rod makes...good reference...


----------



## ChilDawg

Actually, when you consider the work that Dice-K puts in versus what A-Rod does...


----------



## r1dermon

ChilDawg said:


> Actually, when you consider the work that Dice-K puts in versus what A-Rod does...


WHAT?!? dude, you're talking out your ass now...fine, lets compare dice-k to roger clemens...he still makes less than 1/3rd of that....and lets consider how much work roger clemens brings to the table...

and dice-k did a lot more than a-fraud, he's got a ring to prove it. we have lowell, we might try and get a bargain on an overpriced a-rod, but i dont see us paying him 30 million dollars a year when we already have a gold glove caliber infield.


----------



## ChilDawg

r1dermon said:


> Actually, when you consider the work that Dice-K puts in versus what A-Rod does...


WHAT?!? dude, you're talking out your ass now...fine, lets compare dice-k to roger clemens...he still makes less than 1/3rd of that....and lets consider how much work roger clemens brings to the table...
[/quote]

If you want to accuse me of talking out of my ass, at least have a basis for it. You had none.

Now, to say that Dice-K did more for his team this season than A-Rod...I think everyone who knows sports and can take on more than a fanboy perspective knows better. To say "he has a ring to prove it" is laughable at best. Look at the rosters of teams in the past and see how many non-Hall of Famers there are on said teams. Did those players do more for their teams than A-Rod did this season? Did the list of players who have rings by virtue of being on the postseason roster alone really do more for their teams than the MVPs? Who's talking out of their ass now?


----------



## Guest

r1dermon, dont you see the massive hole you are digging yourself?

I mean first you complained the Yankees overpay thier players when the Red Sox are nearly equally as bad and basically bought that World Series...

Then, you - the ultimate out of the ass talker of PFury, say someone else is talking out there ass?

Dont forget that just because sports are good right now in Boston, it doesnt give you the priveledge of being a complete tool...thier success doesnt make you any cooler.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> r1dermon, dont you see the massive hole you are digging yourself?
> 
> I mean first you complained the Yankees overpay thier players when the Red Sox are nearly equally as bad and basically bought that World Series...
> 
> Then, you - the ultimate out of the ass talker of PFury, say someone else is talking out there ass?
> 
> Dont forget that just because sports are good right now in Boston, it doesnt give you the priveledge of being a complete tool...thier success doesnt make you any cooler.


whoa whoa whoa...bought the world series?!?!? teams with lesser payrolls win ALL THE TIME...it's baseball, anything can happen. if money really did dictate who wins, then the yankees should be infinitely better than anyone else...shouldnt they?!? you have a really flawed outlook on baseball...imagine if the rockies had won...what would you be saying then? the red sox bought their loss...or money really doesnt matter at all...?

equally as bad?!? no, stop talking...when was the last time we paid a pitcher 28 million dollars (or anyone for that matter) for a single year?!? how about this, manny is our highest paid player at 17m a year, try and get someone of his caliber for that these days, it's practically a bargain price. we pay a lot of money for players, however, its all market price...feel free to write your organizations front office and tell them to step up...

i never said their success makes me any cooler, but its funny when people make excuses for why we won other than we were better...and they throw the whole class issue into it...hell, wasnt someone complaining about how our bullpen was drumming along during the games? i mean, come on, get some new material...sports in your respective towns must be pretty damn dull if all you can do is come after the sox and pats.

BTW, the red sox are the best team in the world. booya.







(tool comment of the day).


----------



## Guest

Yes, they are the best baseball team in the world right now. Congrats.

It doesnt mean you have to turn into a douche though. Why not just accept it gracefully? I know if my Jays won (which they have twice in the last 20 years, which tops twice n the last 90 years btw) the last thing on my mind would be to come on PFury and get all emotional because someone doesnt like them.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes, they are the best baseball team in the world right now. Congrats.
> 
> It doesnt mean you have to turn into a douche though. Why not just accept it gracefully? I know if my Jays won (which they have twice in the last 20 years, which tops twice n the last 90 years btw) the last thing on my mind would be to come on PFury and get all emotional because someone doesnt like them.


does it top twice in the past four?

accept it gracefully? you expect me not to get fired up when you start spewing crap about how we bought the WS, as if somehow it doesnt mean anything as an accomplishment because somehow we paid for it instead of going out for 160games and winning it?

anyway, im kind of hopped up to begin with, i was in kenmore SQ last night rioting. lol. (nah, we gave a few high fives, a few courtesy hugs, and then left boston before any cars were flipped over).


----------



## Fargo

r1dermon said:


> LMFAO...you're rediculous...first of all, i have every right to complain about the outrageous spending of another team for *a SINGLE player*...that kind of sh*t drives the price up for the entire league for lesser talent











[/quote]

yeah, good call, since dice-k makes less than 1/3rd of what pay-rod makes...good reference...
[/quote]

It's still too much; and A-Rod is proven, well at least in the regular season. And they bought out his Japan payroll as well. Don't get me wrong: I think Dice-K has lots of potential, but Red Sox have plenty of high priced players bought through free agency, and their payroll will only increase as all these guys keep producing.

Think about it: 100million spent on someone unproven in MLB. So far he's a little above average - bad 2nd half of season.


----------



## piranawick

I have two word SALARY CAP.........soon MLB will learn from the likes of the NFL.....if they don't change the way they do things its going to be the demise of the league


----------



## r1dermon

Fargo said:


> LMFAO...you're rediculous...first of all, i have every right to complain about the outrageous spending of another team for *a SINGLE player*...that kind of sh*t drives the price up for the entire league for lesser talent











[/quote]

yeah, good call, since dice-k makes less than 1/3rd of what pay-rod makes...good reference...
[/quote]

It's still too much; and A-Rod is proven, well at least in the regular season. And they bought out his Japan payroll as well. Don't get me wrong: I think Dice-K has lots of potential, but Red Sox have plenty of high priced players bought through free agency, and their payroll will only increase as all these guys keep producing.

Think about it: 100million spent on someone unproven in MLB. So far he's a little above average - bad 2nd half of season.
[/quote]

he is proven...i mean, he's not "technically" mlb proven, but look, he played in the japan league for how long? 6 years or something like that? he was consistently one of the best pitchers, he faced opponents who are playing for other teams now and dominated them (ichiro, matsui...)...he's proven against MLB caliber talent. next year he'll be better than "good" because he was good...maybe not for the money, but honestly, it was a sound business investment...tourism from japan increased heavily in boston after the deal, you can't walk around kenmore square near fenway park without seeing groups of japanese tourists, merchandise went through the roof...if nothing as a pitcher, he was a great business investment. he's already paid for himself...


----------



## Liquid

DannyBoy17 said:


> r1dermon, dont you see the massive hole you are digging yourself?
> 
> I mean first you complained the Yankees overpay thier players when the Red Sox are nearly equally as bad and basically bought that World Series...
> 
> Then, you - the ultimate out of the ass talker of PFury, say someone else is talking out there ass?
> 
> Dont forget that just because sports are good right now in Boston, it doesnt give you the priveledge of being a complete tool...thier success doesnt make you any cooler.


/toss's a cyber beer at danny..


----------



## r1dermon

/laughs at how stupid liquid is...and reminds him of how bad the steelers suck...


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> /laughs at how stupid liquid is...and reminds him of how bad the steelers suck...


 not my fault he read you like an open book









.....btw win or lose the Steelers have always had something the patriots will never have and thats personality. And this is why come playoffs your getting your feelings hurt







look at that..a perfect season going right down the drain


----------



## r1dermon

uhh...what? the steelers lost their personality when they lost bettis. plain and simple...secondly, if the steelers as a group, had half the talent that tom brady has in his right toenail dirt, then they'd have a shot at only losing by 2 touchdowns...


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> uhh...what? the steelers lost their personality when they lost bettis. plain and simple...secondly, if the steelers as a group, had half the talent that tom brady has in his right toenail dirt, then they'd have a shot at only losing by 2 touchdowns...

















wtf are you still doing awake there slinky, I get up for a glass of milk and a quick laugh and I swear you don't miss a f*cking beat on here do you







..

and bettis?? he's still part of the Steeler family he's just retired don't forget, we suck so bad we lead the afc north 5-2 without him, and a perfect season means squat come playoffs but i'm guessing you knew that since you know it all so I'm also gonna guess that half the crap you post doesn't actually help you sleep at night also


----------



## r1dermon

dude, i work nights, notice how i never post before what...1-2pm? that and im doing some ebay sh*t too...i swear people dont understand the concept of hazmat shipping taking 2 weeks...anyway...

unfortunately your division sucks ass (although i wouldnt be surprised to see cleveland take a jab at the steelers top spot), so you'll probably get into the playoffs by virtue of that...but a perfect SEASON includes playoffs...19-0 would certainly eclipse the 16-0 dolphins team of old...we just have to get over a little hump on sunday when we face a REAL opponent. and nothing i post comes to bed with me...i sleep fine knowing that the patriots just scored 52pts on the 5th ranked defense in the NFL...have a good night dude...


----------



## Liquid

r1dermon said:


> dude, i work nights, notice how i never post before what...1-2pm? that and im doing some ebay sh*t too...i swear people dont understand the concept of hazmat shipping taking 2 weeks...anyway...
> 
> unfortunately your division sucks ass (although i wouldnt be surprised to see cleveland take a jab at the steelers top spot), so you'll probably get into the playoffs by virtue of that...but a perfect SEASON includes playoffs...19-0 would certainly eclipse the 16-0 dolphins team of old...we just have to get over a little hump on sunday when we face a REAL opponent. and nothing i post comes to bed with me...i sleep fine knowing that the patriots just scored 52pts on the 5th ranked defense in the NFL...have a good night dude...


....what i want to know is do you have to wear a mouth piece to bed??


----------



## r1dermon

most steelers fans wouldnt know about being passionate about a sport...thats why boston is where the best fans, and subsequently, the best teams are...regardless of record.


----------

